# +++The Official Orient Mako Club!+++



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

C'mon, folks. It's an affordable classic. I call it the best automatic watch $100 can buy. You love it. I love it. It's a leading contender for most recommended watch on the WUS Affordables Sub-Forum. It's the Orient Mako.

So, post 'em up. Let's see your Makos!

My first was a Pepsi:










One Black:










Also, a Yellow:










And finally the Black Mako that's here to stay b-)|>:


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Can I join?

My beautiful black Mako was so good-looking that a classmate at the medical institute decided to steal it while it was off my wrist. I will be ordering a new one soon, along with a replacement Zulu strap as well.


----------



## CASD (Apr 18, 2010)

I've had my Blue Mako for a year..love it only wish it was 43-45mm


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

me too... please...please... ;-)

When I look at this watch I stumble about the price, it looks so good.
I know that some other WUS friends have had problems with O-USA, and that bums me out because I place this watch up with my favorites, that cost much more. I would not have known about the Mako if not for WUS. Here's my different straps, same watch:

Original rubber:








Pam-like thick leather:








IW Zulu:








Currently on IW leather:


----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

I've been wearing my blue Mako for the last few days. Fantastic watch!
It was my second automatic watch purchased just after I had to send back my Alpha sub for warranty service.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Only the blue for me, but I have had it for quite some time:










My Mako has always been a go to watch in regular rotation, and it has stayed while many much more expensive Swiss and Japanese watches have been sold for others to enjoy.


----------



## FreshtoJEFF (Jul 8, 2011)

You guys are making it real hard for me! I really should bump up the mako to the top of my list to grab, it just seems like such a great deal! Nice makos guys!


----------



## Boxer (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's my blue.


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

My Blue Beauty:









It's mighty hard to beat the Mako in the "bang for the buck" category. :-!


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

here's my blue mako
looks like, im having the one with the most scratches on the bezel :-d atm


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Can I join?
> 
> My beautiful black Mako was so good-looking that a classmate at the medical institute decided to steal it while it was off my wrist. I will be ordering a new one soon, along with a replacement Zulu strap as well.


We'll give you a probationary membership on one condition: Post pics of your new Mako when it arrives! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

CASD said:


> I've had my Blue Mako for a year..love it only wish it was 43-45mm
> View attachment 478955
> View attachment 478961


It looks perfect as it is. Welcome to the Mako Club.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

skywatch said:


> me too... please...please... ;-)
> 
> When I look at this watch I stumble about the price, it looks so good.
> I know that some other WUS friends have had problems with O-USA, and that bums me out because I place this watch up with my favorites, that cost much more. I would not have known about the Mako if not for WUS. Here's my different straps, same watch:
> ...


But of course. Great strap combos, Skywatch. A worthy favorite, the humble Mako.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

wtsbfan said:


> I've been wearing my blue Mako for the last few days. Fantastic watch!
> It was my second automatic watch purchased just after I had to send back my Alpha sub for warranty service.


Alpha Sub? Who needs one of those when you have a MAKO! Brilliant shot of the blue dial.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

zippofan said:


> Only the blue for me, but I have had it for quite some time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's high praise from a guy with as many watches as you, Griff. Welcome to Mako World.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

leewmeister said:


> My Blue Beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful shot, Lee. Moderators with Makos. I wonder how common that is throughout WUS? We'll make it a sub-club.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

firithmorgulion said:


> here's my blue mako
> looks like, im having the one with the most scratches on the bezel :-d atm


Can't see them in that shot. Welcome to the Mako Mania. :-d


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

FreshtoJEFF said:


> You guys are making it real hard for me! I really should bump up the mako to the top of my list to grab, it just seems like such a great deal! Nice makos guys!


Resistance is futile, Brotha. The Mako is calling to you. I don't see an Orange Mako in this thread yet. It is your destiny. ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Boxer said:


> Here's my blue.


With that Awesome strap, Box, you're in like Flynn. Where did it come from?


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

I love my Mako. It's my go-to watch. I also have a navy and grey bond nato for it. I want a rubber strap as well as a leather strap or two, just need to find the right ones.


----------



## averagejoe303 (May 7, 2011)

Do mako XL's count?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> We'll give you a probationary membership on one condition: Post pics of your new Mako when it arrives! Welcome aboard.


Thanks!

Will do.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

averagejoe303 said:


> Do mako XL's count?


of course they can...just because they're big doesn't mean they're stupid.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

these are Hogrider's photos...the ones that made me buy my Mako XL, which is pretty much my main watch. They're wonderful photos.


----------



## FreshtoJEFF (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow the blue mako on the blue strap looks real good together!


----------



## kltime (Oct 3, 2009)

Mine's a Pepsi |>


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Can't see them in that shot. Welcome to the Mako Mania. :-d


a close up:


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Fullers1845 said:


> Beautiful shot, Lee. Moderators with Makos. I wonder how common that is throughout WUS? We'll make it a sub-club.


Thanks, but I can't take credit for the photo. It was done by a previous owner of the watch.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

A classic indeed and the watch that got me into watches! Still just the orange for me but I have thought about going black or blue many times.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

I bought a Pepsi as a gift. Does that count?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

whatmeworry said:


>


Brilliant shot, Olly. Really captures the orange. Nice strap choice as well!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@Didimus: Very nice blue dial capture. Can't ask for a better go-to than the Mako.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

averagejoe303 said:


> Do mako XL's count?


Wellll.... I guess so. ;-)


----------



## koska23 (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice makos! Here's mine... same watch different straps...


----------



## ReXTless (Mar 18, 2010)

I love my Mako and am consistently impressed with how well it compares to far more expensive watches. My experience with Joey at OrientUSA has also been top-notch.


----------



## Ubermanx (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is my Pepsi Mako on a blue leather "racing strap". I have a friend of mine with an Omega Seamaster/Rolex fetish and he has commented on how great the Mako looks. Details in the logo, fit and finish of the face and hands. He couldn't believe a watch this good looking is so affordable.

I am definitely keeping my eye open for a deal on a yellow faced Mako ...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

koska23 said:


> Nice makos! Here's mine... same watch different straps...


Very nice. Is that the IWI Shell Cordovan? I just bought a couple of those in 20mm. Looks outstanding on the Mako. :think: Maybe another email to Ron is in order. ;-)


----------



## averagejoe303 (May 7, 2011)

Well in that case........count me in!


----------



## wmaker (Aug 2, 2010)

Another "same watch different straps" set  :


----------



## rjustice21 (Jun 29, 2011)

Well thanks a lot guys... I just ordered the blue one.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ubermanx said:


> Here is my Pepsi Mako on a blue leather "racing strap". I have a friend of mine with an Omega Seamaster/Rolex fetish and he has commented on how great the Mako looks. Details in the logo, fit and finish of the face and hands. He couldn't believe a watch this good looking is so affordable.
> 
> I am definitely keeping my eye open for a deal on a yellow faced Mako ...
> 
> View attachment 480578


Your Fetishist Friend is right, Marty. That Pepsi/Rally combo is a knockout, Brotha!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Me too! Me too!

Here's my black Mako on Sinn Rubber b-)b-)b-) Not at all bad (except that the strap cost more than the watch! :roll.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

averagejoe303 said:


> Well in that case........count me in!
> 
> View attachment 481018


Love the orange bezel on that one.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

wmaker said:


> Another "same watch different straps" set  :


I love the 2-piece nylons. Very sharp.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Another strap variation. WJean Shark mesh. Ooooohh.... comfy.


----------



## INeedSpeed (Jul 30, 2011)

wmaker said:


> Another "same watch different straps" set  :


Hey guys, new Mako owner here. I chose a Blue Mako with the rubber strap. Love it so far, awesome watch for the money I think. Nice looking watches everyone.

Also, wmaker, what strap is in the last pic you posted?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Me too! Me too!
> 
> Here's my black Mako on Sinn Rubber b-)b-)b-) Not at all bad (except that the strap cost more than the watch! :roll.


Must admit, it looks good on the black Mako.

(I'm assuming the Sinn strap is made from actual rubber, and smells like vanilla?)


----------



## wmaker (Aug 2, 2010)

INeedSpeed said:


> Hey guys, new Mako owner here. I chose a Blue Mako with the rubber strap. Love it so far, awesome watch for the money I think. Nice looking watches everyone.
> 
> Also, wmaker, what strap is in the last pic you posted?


The bracelet is a 85g "Sterile Aviator Pilot Bracelet Straight Edged Link" from ebay seller sizzlinwatches, so not quite as heavy as a watchadoo would be.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Must admit, it looks good on the black Mako.
> 
> (I'm assuming the Sinn strap is made from actual rubber, and smells like vanilla?)


Doesn't it though? Not sure about the *actual* rubber content of the Sinn. The one I had (since flipped) did not smell like vanilla. Maybe someone else can confirm if they do when they're new. Very comfy rubber strap, though. Brilliant deployant buckle and dive extension as well.


----------



## Boxer (Aug 4, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> With that Awesome strap, Box, you're in like Flynn. Where did it come from?


It's a BOB shark strap from the bay. Gotta love the Mako!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

This thread has made me fall in love with mine all over again. I think I might have to strap it on right now!
A question for the Mako XL owners- what's the lug to lug length of the watch?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Wot no lume shots?
It ain't Seiko, but it ain't bad...


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Great idea for a thread, James. I'm in!!!

I've had too many Makos to count over the years -- fabulous watches for the price.

Black:

















































































Blue/Blue:



























Pepsi:




































Orange:









Lume:









Cheers,
Ross


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Oh, yeah. That's what I'm talking about, Baby. Some of that Macro-Mako sweetness.


----------



## koka (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry no pictures here your help nedded to join the club. Do you Know here can i get the mako online with international shipping and good price


----------



## kmusky (Jan 2, 2011)

koka said:


> Sorry no pictures here your help nedded to join the club. Do you Know here can i get the mako online with international shipping and good price


I got my Orient at the Discount Watch store, which offers very reasonable International shipping. Island watch also ships internationally.

http://www.discountwatchstore.com/Orient-Watches_c_132.html

http://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient/Orient_Watches-1.htm


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

koka said:


> Sorry no pictures here your help nedded to join the club. Do you Know here can i get the mako online with international shipping and good price


I ordered mine right here yesterday, free shipping!


----------



## Argali (Jul 9, 2011)

Got mine off discount watch store as well. Used a coupon code and got a few bucks off too.

Loving my Mako XL.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

That's what I love about The Official Orient Mako Club--People helping people become members. It's not hard. It's not expensive. And it's so much dang fun! 

Best of luck on your Mako quest, koka. Be sure to come back and show us what you get.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Also goes well with beer and whatever my wife's cooking


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

and some more macros and odd shots:
































































~Ross


----------



## Lindstrom (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine just arrived this morning, yellow dial Mako!


----------



## koska23 (Feb 10, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Very nice. Is that the IWI Shell Cordovan? I just bought a couple of those in 20mm. Looks outstanding on the Mako. :think: Maybe another email to Ron is in order. ;-)


Yes! I got the Nato from Ron also. Great straps at great prices! Cheers!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

That yellow is a dandy. The Bumblebee Mako is one of the most underrated of the 5, IMO. The dial really sparkles. :-!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Five?

Black
Blue
Pepsi
Orange
Yellow
White.

Granted, the White is a Limited Edition. But it's a sweet-looking Limited Edition.


----------



## chuck2040 (Jul 21, 2011)

I absolutely love my orange XL with the Maratac Elite strap. I get more compliments on this watch than any other in my collection.


----------



## Tom8087 (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Five?
> 
> Black
> Blue
> ...


Oooh. Haven't seen, nor heard about the White LE. Anybody got any pics?

Edit: Found this thread in the Orient sub-forum. https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/orient-white-mako-570572.html

Not too sure about that one, myself. The indices look painted instead of applied. There's no "9." And it looks suspiciously like an all-lume dial. (Which isn't necessarily a bad thing.)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Welcome to the Club, Tom. Well your last pic is not a Mako, but it's a nice looking Swiss Military Hanowa. And your yellow and blue Makos rock!


----------



## watchgolfer (Feb 28, 2010)

Here are my 3 Mako's. Great watch for the price.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

watchgolfer said:


> Here are my 3 Mako's. Great watch for the price.


To borrow Dapper's word, "Ace." Great looking trio you have there, watchgolfer.

My compliments on the rest of your collection, as well. I've admired the Glycine Combat Subs from afar.


----------



## revad (Aug 8, 2010)

Mine has a lot of miles on it and is a little beat up.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Your Mako still has miles to go before it sleeps, revad. Welcome to the club. Looks great on that NATO too.


----------



## GupNasty (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi, all. This thread has sold me on the Black Mako, but before I make the purchase, I'm a bit concerned with the case size (41mm) as I have a 6.25" wrist. Could anyone, perhaps someone with a similarly-sized wrist, provide me with some reassurance so I can join the club?


----------



## SJS101 (Jan 19, 2010)

Blue Mako on Planet Ocean style rubber


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

very nice pictures here
my watches look all more or less worn after a short time .....


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's my blue Mako:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

GupNasty said:


> Hi, all. This thread has sold me on the Black Mako, but before I make the purchase, I'm a bit concerned with the case size (41mm) as I have a 6.25" wrist. Could anyone, perhaps someone with a similarly-sized wrist, provide me with some reassurance so I can join the club?


Sure! My wrist is ~6.5" and the Mako is perfectly sized. Here's a straight-on shot of it to show how the head sits atop my wrist. One of the great things about the Mako is the lug-to-lug length is only about 46mm. It will look and fit great on your wrist.


----------



## Winchm60 (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's my Blue Mako;


Orient: Blue Automatic Dive Watch (Blue Mako) by mwinchell60, on Flickr

LOVE this watch!!!!


----------



## revad (Aug 8, 2010)

Mako XL. It was my girlfriends birthday and I took her for a balloon ride. Made sure to get an action shot.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

GupNasty said:


> Hi, all. This thread has sold me on the Black Mako, but before I make the purchase, I'm a bit concerned with the case size (41mm) as I have a 6.25" wrist. Could anyone, perhaps someone with a similarly-sized wrist, provide me with some reassurance so I can join the club?


As Fullers says it'll be just fine for you. Here's mine on my 6.25" wrist. 








And hey, welcome to WUS!!! :-!


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

I love the Mako so much for accuracy, lume, quality of build & bargin price so much that within my modest collection I have 2. Infact I'd say that the accuracy & lume are better than my Debaufre. WMW's post of an orange one really tempts me also [just to have on a black/orange NATO]. Darn it I don't need another watch, but then hey, who on this forum_ needs_ another watch?

Whenever I go on holiday I take 3 watches with me & one is always the yellow faced/black rubber Mako for the beach/pool. Infact last holiday the week before last I only took my 2 Mako's & they served fine whatever I was doing.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Good looking Makos, folks. Keep 'em coming! Methinks Pepsi is a bit under-represented in the thread so far. Where's the guy that did a bead blast or ceracoat on his Pepsi Mako awhile back?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

I can only take so much orange. I prefer red.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

I just posted another thread which ended up being a bit of an ode to the Mako and Fullers very sensibly suggested I link to it here.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/redi...lf-indulgent-nostalgia-fest-alert-578652.html

To save you all having to wade through all my waffle here's the meat. 


> In a genre so dominated by sub homages the Mako is very much it own watch. In fact in many ways it feels like the designers went out of their way to make a watch that doesn't look like the Submariner. The use of Arabic numerals in the dial, the lovely sword hands, the relatively wide lug spacing, the understated bezel which is functional without distracting the eye from the dial. All these thing give the Mako it's unique and wonderful look.
> What's more I like the look of the watch on metal even more than on the rubber. Just as on my grail Explorer which pairs a 36mm case with with a 20mm bracelet, the 41mm case and 22mm bracelet gives the watch an integrated look. The lines flow to give a feeling of solidity and functional intent to the combination that work beautifully.












Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Wow! That picture gets me every time. <Wipes tear from eye.> Well done, Bro. b-)


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Way to catch the gleam of the blue dial, gruntmedik!


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

As I mentioned previously, my yellow Mako is for the beach, and here it is getting wet and sandy...............


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

just bought a blue one. Waiting for it to arrive, will be my first Orient.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

artus said:


> just bought a blue one. Waiting for it to arrive, will be my first Orient.


Congrats on joining the Mako club.

The first rule of Mako club is:
You have to have an awesome dive watch made by Orient.
The second rule of Mako club is:
Not one of their sub homages, or the Dolphin, or the Revolver. Although those are all cool too.

Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironhead66 (Dec 16, 2010)

Had mine for around 13-14 months now! Has a few light scratches, but is otherwise flawless for near daily use! Keeps great time too - couldn't ask for more from a $130 investment!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Unbeatable!


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Way to catch the gleam of the blue dial, gruntmedik!


Thanks, but I can't do the blue justice. It simply has to be seen in person.

Now, I'm off to find a Yellow Mako...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

gruntmedik said:


> Thanks, but I can't do the blue justice. It simply has to be seen in person.
> 
> Now, I'm off to find a Yellow Mako...


Agreed. And the Yellow is a great next choice!


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Can I join your club?


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

It's a Blue Mako for me, currently trying to decide on either a blue shark or blue stingray as an alternative to the bracelet.
Going to be looking for a yellow one then

Chris


----------



## rjustice21 (Jun 29, 2011)

Just recently got the Blue Mako. I plan on getting the Black Mako as well. Beautiful watches.


----------



## vintercav (Apr 23, 2010)

firithmorgulion said:


> a close up:


hi everyone, 
I noticed at the left of 6 o'clock writen JAPAN TH but some are JAPAN MOV'T on orient mako.Was that a code or something else?


----------



## vintercav (Apr 23, 2010)

hi didimus, 
I noticed at the left of 6 o'clock writen JAPAN TH but some are JAPAN MOV'T on orient mako.Was that a code or something else?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

downtempo76 said:


> Can I join your club?
> 
> View attachment 499793


With those photography skills, we'll waive the membership fee for the first year. ;-) Beautiful Blue, DT.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

chirs1211 said:


> It's a Blue Mako for me, currently trying to decide on either a blue shark or blue stingray as an alternative to the bracelet.
> Going to be looking for a yellow one then
> 
> Chris





rjustice21 said:


> Just recently got the Blue Mako. I plan on getting the Black Mako as well. Beautiful watches.


How do we know you're telling the truth? ;-)


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Just joined the club with a purchased of a Black Mako from the sales forum. I can't believe I got such a nice watch for such a low price! I'll snap some pics when I can (as if none of you have seen a Black Mako before  ).


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

nmadd said:


> Just joined the club with a purchased of a Black Mako from the sales forum. I can't believe I got such a nice watch for such a low price! I'll snap some pics when I can (as if none of you have seen a Black Mako before  ).


Another probationary membership... Granted!

You've got it wrong, though. Many of us have made it our personal mission in life to see Every Black Mako in Existence! (And every other color combo, for that matter.)

Bring on the pics, Brotha.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> How do we know you're telling the truth? ;-)


Here we are then.














Still undecided about shark or stingray, i'll post a pic once i've decided.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Can I join the club too?? I have a slightly modded Mako, I hope that's okay ;-) I like it very much although I do struggle with any other strap combo.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^OK, Chris. It's Official. Welcome to the Mako Club!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Silmatic said:


> Can I join the club too?? I have a slightly modded Mako, I hope that's okay ;-) I like it very much although I do struggle with any other strap combo.
> View attachment 505504
> View attachment 505505


You're in, Slim. Great shots and sweet mods. Who did the work?

What exactly do you mean by "struggle"? Is it, "I struggle with any other strap combo 'cause the bracelet is just so freakin' comfortable/good looking/sharkbite resistant I don't want to wear it on anything else"? Or is it more, "I struggle with any other strap combo cause I just haven't quite found the right one yet"?

If the former, I agree with you. If the latter, I'm sure some of the blokes around here can recommend all kinds of straps that might suit your fancy.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Fuller,

I got the sapphire and hands come from Yobokies and then got my watchmaker to do the work.

Now to answer you second question... the problem lies with me, not with the watch. 
I have about a dozen watches in my collection and I like to have the strap or bracelet that I am most happy fitted to each watch. I am slowly settling into one or maybe two combos per watch, once I have reached this state of Zen, I will then allow myself to look at other watches ;-).

The original bracelet is pretty good and particularly for the money but... I do wish that it had solid links. Putting that aside, the Mako is the last 40mm watch I will buy as it looks a little small on my 8.5 inch wrist.
Not wishing to part with this lovely watch, especially after a pretty successful mod, I need a bracelet or strap that tends to lift the watch off my wrist in order to give it a bit more substance.

I've been busy taking more pics... tell me what you think of these combos.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Here's a question for you.... I bought this Orient the other day. When I purchased, it was listed on the site as a "New Mako" but the name has since switched to Ray. Literally bought it Thursday afternoon so it isn't here yet, so please excuse the Orient stock photo.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

DPflaumer said:


> Here's a question for you.... I bought this Orient the other day. When I purchased, it was listed on the site as a "New Mako" but the name has since switched to Ray. Literally bought it Thursday afternoon so it isn't here yet, so please excuse the Orient stock photo.
> 
> View attachment 506204


That's a great looking diver. Look forward to hearing your impressions and seeing some live pics.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Silmatic said:


> Hi Fuller,
> 
> I got the sapphire and hands come from Yobokies and then got my watchmaker to do the work.
> 
> ...


Dude... I think you've found it.  If for some reason you conclude that this combo does not achieve your Zen for this watch, please contact me about selling the strap so I can wear it on mine. Wow! b-)|>

The grey Zulu looks great too, BTW. ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

DPflaumer said:


> Here's a question for you.... I bought this Orient the other day. When I purchased, it was listed on the site as a "New Mako" but the name has since switched to Ray. Literally bought it Thursday afternoon so it isn't here yet, so please excuse the Orient stock photo.
> 
> View attachment 506204


I don't know, man. Orient USA lists this one as <ahem> "The Ray." CEM65009D | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA I guess as in Manta Ray? It is a great looker with the Seiko-esque indices and hands. Appears to have a little different font on the bezel as well. Come back and post pics when it arrives!

My goodness. We may have to start a whole other sub-club for Ray owners. ;-)


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> My goodness. We may have to start a whole other sub-club for Ray owners. ;-)


I suppose I could always get a yellow or orange Mako to make the cut. Both those colors are on the list with at least one of them being a Seiko (Seiko and Orient are, to the best of my knowledge, the only companies producing both colors at a reasonable price).


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Gee thanks, I'm glad you like so much but I won't be selling it as it's my daughter's all time favorite

You know you can easily get these from the net, just Google leather Nato and you will find a whole range from as little as $24.00


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Silmatic said:


> Gee thanks, I'm glad you like so much but I won't be selling it as it's my daughter's all time favorite


Then look no further. You have achieved WIS Enlightenment, Brotha!



Silmatic said:


> You know you can easily get these from the net, just Google leather Nato and you will find a whole range from as little as $24.00


I do. I ordered one from Germany a few weeks ago that will probably see action on my incoming Submariner. Can you PM me the info of where you bought that one? I like the color and the distressed look.


----------



## jm5chn (Sep 5, 2011)

I just purchased a black mako with rubber strap (Amazon.com: Orient Men's CEM65004B 'Black Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch: Orient: Watches) that I'm going to switch out for probably a nato band when it arrives...I also ordered a Golana Swiss (Amazon.com: Golana Swiss Men's AE300-3 Aero Pro 300 Quartz Watch: Watches) and I'll either keep both or just stick to the Black Mako. Any thoughts?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jm5chn said:


> I just purchased a black mako with rubber strap (Amazon.com: Orient Men's CEM65004B 'Black Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch: Orient: Watches) that I'm going to switch out for probably a nato band when it arrives...I also ordered a Golana Swiss (Amazon.com: Golana Swiss Men's AE300-3 Aero Pro 300 Quartz Watch: Watches) and I'll either keep both or just stick to the Black Mako. Any thoughts?


Welcome to WUS Affordables, jm5chn! Congratulations on your incoming Mako. You're gonna love it. The Golana is probably not at all a bad watch, but you'll be hard pressed to get a thumbs up for it over the Mako on this thread. ;-)

Wait till they arrive and then tell us which you like better.


----------



## jm5chn (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Fullers1845! I got the Golana for $58 and the Mako for $50 so I am considering keeping both, but I'll post a follow-up as to which one I prefer the most.


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

Mako at night


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Is that stock lume?! Or camera fun?


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Is that stock lume?! Or camera fun?


I used a 30 second exposure. So it's camera fun, but the lume is not too shabby in real life.


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

Well... I have a Mako and a Mako XL, and I love them both. Amazing values.


DSC_0428 by scottybell1313, on Flickr


DSC_0051 by scottybell1313, on Flickr


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Great pics! Welcome to The Club, Dynamite.


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Great pics! Welcome to The Club, Dynamite.


Thanks!
I'm actually wearing my Mako XL on a kevlar strap today 


DSC_0210 by scottybell1313, on Flickr


----------



## nightlite1999 (Sep 7, 2011)

Joined a few weeks ago! Great watch. I swapped out the stock rubber band for a blue silicone one from Modena.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

nightlite1999 said:


> Joined a few weeks ago! Great watch. I swapped out the stock rubber band for a blue silicone one from Modena.


Finally! Some more Pepsi Love. Looks good on that tire-tread blue, Man. Welcome to the Hottest Club on WUS. ;-)


----------



## cambo (Sep 8, 2011)

Greetings. Just got my Mako in the mail.







Just deciding whether to get the SS sized or to go with a brown leather strap. Thanks!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

It's gorgeous. Congrats! 
Is the bracelet not user-adjustable? Just wondering b/c I am saving for a Mako XL.
The blue ones do look fantastic on brown leather if that's your thing. . .


----------



## jm5chn (Sep 5, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Welcome to WUS Affordables, jm5chn! Congratulations on your incoming Mako. You're gonna love it. The Golana is probably not at all a bad watch, but you'll be hard pressed to get a thumbs up for it over the Mako on this thread. ;-)
> 
> Wait till they arrive and then tell us which you like better.


Okay so I received the Mako and sitting it next to the Golana, I realized that I much rather prefer the larger dial...so I'm going to return the Mako and see if I can pick up the Mako XL...aside from that, I like the sweeping motion of the seconds hand on the Mako


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

chirs1211 said:


> Here we are then.
> View attachment 505434
> 
> View attachment 505435
> ...


Here are some better pics.













What do you guys think of this strap combo?


























Cheers 
Chris


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Really not sure about that strap myself now, poss may look better on red Mini Monster? Opinions?















Think i may stick to original plan of blue shark/stingray.(stock pics)














What do you think chaps?
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Excellent! My advice: Get the bracelet sized *and* get a brown leather strap. ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

ChiefWahoo said:


> It's gorgeous. Congrats!
> Is the bracelet not user-adjustable? Just wondering b/c I am saving for a Mako XL.
> The blue ones do look fantastic on brown leather if that's your thing. . .


They are if you have a sizing tool like this one. Available very cheaply from many online sellers.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jm5chn said:


> Okay so I received the Mako and sitting it next to the Golana, I realized that I much rather prefer the larger dial...so I'm going to return the Mako and see if I can pick up the Mako XL...aside from that, I like the sweeping motion of the seconds hand on the Mako


Sorry to hear that. :-( Now get out of our Mako Club house. :rodekaart Go start a Golana Club or something. ;-)

(j/k Come back and show us your Mako XL when you get it. b-)|>)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

chirs1211 said:


> What do you guys think of this strap combo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually think it looks pretty good in a funky sort of way. I would definitely get the Blue Shark as well. That way you have 3 sweet options for a watch you will be wearing a lot.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks , i will be getting either stingray or shark, haven't found a blue shark i like yet all seem to have white stitching and i'm not keen, would prefer blue.

Chris


----------



## dustintendo (Jan 22, 2011)

great watch, im gonna wear it until it falls off


----------



## lordkifar (Apr 8, 2011)

Just bought an Orient Ray off a WUS member....can't wait for it to arrive...not sure why I held off for so long on getting an Orient auto....


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

OK, Club Members, cast your votes! Mako or Non-Mako: What's Up With the Orient Ray! The Ray's probationary membership in The Hottest Club on WUS hangs in the balance!

(Somebody needs to make us a sig pic for The Official Orient Mako Club. Hint. Hint.)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

The Ray looks like the result of a Rolex Sub and a Seiko SKX007 bumping into each other at the Bar. Both feeling lonely. Both having a bit too much to drink. Going back to the Sub's hotel room. And then nature taking its course??

Love-child put up for adoption, and Orient having enough love in its heart for it.

But no, it's not a Mako.


----------



## Shooterpunk (Sep 7, 2011)

Man oh man, the makos look so good. I'm really contemplating an xl with the orange dial and black face or orange face, or a seiko orange monster. It's hard to decide! Thanks for all the watch .... though guys.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> The Ray looks like the result of a Rolex Sub and a Seiko SKX007 bumping into each other at the Bar. Both feeling lonely. Both having a bit too much to drink. Going back to the Sub's hotel room. And then nature taking its course??
> 
> Love-child put up for adoption, and Orient having enough love in its heart for it.
> 
> But no, it's not a Mako.


Lol


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Shooterpunk said:


> Man oh man, the makos look so good. I'm really contemplating an xl with the orange dial and black face or orange face, or a seiko orange monster. It's hard to decide! Thanks for all the watch .... though guys.


I'm leaning toward the orange bezel XL. I love the Planet Ocean look, plus I'm told it would look better on my fat appendages than the monsters.


----------



## averagejoe303 (May 7, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm leaning toward the orange bezel XL. I love the Planet Ocean look, plus I'm told it would look better on my fat appendages than the monsters.


Must I tempt you more? No really, just get it, It's an amazing watch.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

averagejoe303 said:


> Must I tempt you more? No really, just get it, It's an amazing watch.


What a beauty , and great pics. too.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi, whats the model number on that one, can't see it on Oreints website.
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

chirs1211 said:


> Hi, whats the model number on that one, can't see it on Oreints website.
> Cheers
> Chris


Here you go, Bro. CEM75004B - Mako XL


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

averagejoe303 said:


> Must I tempt you more? No really, just get it, It's an amazing watch.


Oh, I'm decided, now. I just need to wait 'til I replenish the slush fund. Somehow vacation cost much more than I remember spending!

As always, awesome pics. I have to ask, are those your golf pants?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

way more Makos than Mako XL's here :think:. I wonder if XL owners didn't feel invited?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Sean779 said:


> way more Makos than Mako XL's here :think:. I wonder if XL owners didn't feel invited?


I hope that's not the case.

As for all you XL owners, do you find that it's easy to accidentally hit the Day-change button; even though it's a bit recessed.

I'm seriously considering getting a Mako XL, and that's the only thing that has me a bit concerned.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> I hope that's not the case.
> 
> As for all you XL owners, do you find that it's easy to accidentally hit the Day-change button; even though it's a bit recessed.
> 
> I'm seriously considering getting a Mako XL, and that's the only thing that has me a bit concerned.


if you're fiddling with the watch, putting on new bands or whatever, yes it's relatively easy to hit the day counter. But that only happens occasionally, and there's maximum 14 clicks to set the day right, and no restrictions as to when you do it as to what time it is. It looks, IMO, so much better than the intrusive day crown as big as the real crown on the Mako.

I've had more expensive watches, but the blue dial Mako XL is an extraordinary watch for the money. Yes, the lume is not great, but low light readability is, due to Orient sticking with what I assume is the Japanese equivalent of C1, really excellent,r where the whiteness of the indices gives an advantage over the green tinted C3 that is better in dark if charged, but not as good pure white C1 in low light situations.

Also, Orient movements, IME, esp. the Mako ones, are really excellent timekeepers compared to the Seiko 7s26 or Miyota 8215. I actually call it no contest. Orient either manufactures their movements to closer tolerances, at least with the Makos, or I've been extraordinarily lucky having owned at least 10 Makos.

Miyota 8215s and Seiko 7S26 (whatever), I call them scatter brained movements. You can position at night or at day on your wrist, and one of those days within 7 will suddenly have the movement gain suddenly overnight 40 seconds. What could be the reason for that when it's kept in the same position. I've not experienced that bizarre behavior with Orient Mako movements, which, quite frankly, in the case of the blue XL can make you feel stupid you bought any watch cost more.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

I appreciate the response, and hope others chime in as well . . . Along with some sweet pics of their Mako XLs.


----------



## Bleh (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll play:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Welcome to The Club, Bleh. Great shots of the Black Mako.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

My simple blue Mako and a pic at a "watch meeting" with some friends


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> I appreciate the response, and hope others chime in as well . . . Along with some sweet pics of their Mako XLs.


I've never once hit my day adjust button by accident... it hasn't been a problem at all for me


----------



## i have a seiko (Jul 24, 2009)

On the orient mako (not mako XL) can someone verify the band width of 22mm? 

im ordering a mako online, and do not have the watch here, getting a new band at the same time


----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)

i have a seiko said:


> On the orient mako (not mako XL) can someone verify the band width of 22mm?
> 
> im ordering a mako online, and do not have the watch here, getting a new band at the same time


The lug width is indeed 22mm on a Mako.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Cypher said:


> My simple blue Mako and a pic at a "watch meeting" with some friends


Oooohhh. That one's Desktop Worthy. Simple with pizzazz. Lovely.


----------



## jin (Sep 12, 2011)

After much lurking and researching, the first of many watches I will be owning... my wallet trembles in fear for what's on my wish list


----------



## buffalomatt (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to get a blue Mako XL with a SS bracelet. But I will probably need an extra link or two. Does anybody know if these are available?

Thanks.


----------



## i have a seiko (Jul 24, 2009)

downtempo76 said:


> the lug width is indeed 22mm on a mako.


thank you!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Heads up! There's a Mako XL on the sales forum for a ridiculous $50!!!


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> Heads up! There's a Mako XL on the sales forum for a ridiculous $50!!!


Thanks, but now it's gone.......to me! Wooooooooooo! :-!|>b-)


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

nmadd said:


> Thanks, but now it's gone.......to me! Wooooooooooo! :-!|>b-)


You beat me to it!! Nice grab!!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

nmadd said:


> Thanks, but now it's gone.......to me! Wooooooooooo! :-!|>b-)


Be sure to post pics, when it arrives.


----------



## curiousMan (Feb 9, 2011)

This thread should be banned! More and more I'm thinking about Mako! 

Is there an easy way to put the clear case back there?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> I don't know, man. Orient USA lists this one as <ahem> "The Ray." CEM65009D | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA I guess as in Manta Ray? It is a great looker with the Seiko-esque indices and hands. Appears to have a little different font on the bezel as well. Come back and post pics when it arrives!
> 
> My goodness. We may have to start a whole other sub-club for Ray owners. ;-)


OK, folks. The people have spoken. :rodekaart The Orient Ray has been voted off "The Official Orient Mako Club Island." b-)


----------



## horrorlogy (Jul 25, 2011)

I voted "it's a Ray, not a Mako." But now it feels weird... I mean the Ray is more Mako-ish than the Hogrider will ever be :-(


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

curious1234 said:


> This thread should be banned! More and more I'm thinking about Mako!
> 
> Is there an easy way to put the clear case back there?


 Why do you wanna do that? It's not a stat of the art decoration,actually is a little ugly  Like the 7s26 



Fullers1845 said:


> OK, folks. The people have spoken. :rodekaart The Orient Ray has been voted off "The Official Orient Mako Club Island." b-)


Yes,that's not a Mako. It's too ugly and too submariner like


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Be sure to post pics, when it arrives.


Here's a quick snap with some funky editing.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Very nice! :-!


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I'm starting to feel my trigger finger itch. After I scored a sweet deal on a Seiko I have the money left over (x3) for a Mako. That yellow one is screaming out to me as my school colors (graduating in December) are black and yellow.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

And ordered.

Should be here on Monday with $4 1-day shipping from Amazon. (I know I can get it a few dollars cheaper from Orient, but I had $10 in Amazon points anyway)


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

DPflaumer said:


> And ordered.
> 
> Should be here on Monday with $4 1-day shipping from Amazon. (I know I can get it a few dollars cheaper from Orient, but I had $10 in Amazon points anyway)


The yellow is slick. Looking forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Yep, I think I might need to do a collection picture when the two in the mail get here.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

DPflaumer said:


> And ordered.
> 
> Should be here on Monday with $4 1-day shipping from Amazon. (I know I can get it a few dollars cheaper from Orient, but I had $10 in Amazon points anyway)


Yellow Mako is a winner. Looking forward to your pics and impressions.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Just got a new strap for my Mako. It is a 22mm leather G10 strap from Ray Wong (ebay seller: watchesu571). It is no Shell Cordovan, but I'm impressed. The leather is thick and supple. The stitching is good. The hardware is sturdy. I have noticed a bit of orange dye left on my wrist after a day of wearing, but I'm sure that will disappear as the strap gets broken in.


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice strap and pics! :-!


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

DPflaumer said:


> I'm starting to feel my trigger finger itch. After I scored a sweet deal on a Seiko I have the money left over (x3) for a Mako. That yellow one is screaming out to me as my school colors (graduating in December) are black and yellow.


That's a great idea.

Does anyone sell Orient Mako bezels inserts? :-d Or any idea where I can get a blue one that'll fit? (I saw on another Orient does not sell replacements)


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey Full...Nice Strap|> I see that yours is a slightly different colour than mine, sometimes I feel mine is a little to pale, almost cardboard like.

Anyhow, just to prove how fickle I am, I am now waiting for a shark mesh to replace my strap It's all fun...wish I could say that it was all cheap fun though


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

nmadd said:


> Nice strap and pics! :-!


Thanks!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Silmatic said:


> Hey Full...Nice Strap|> I see that yours is a slightly different colour than mine, sometimes I feel mine is a little to pale, almost cardboard like.
> 
> Anyhow, just to prove how fickle I am, I am now waiting for a shark mesh to replace my strap It's all fun...wish I could say that it was all cheap fun though


Thanks, Mate!

I think the one I ordered said "orange". Maybe yours is the "brown"? There is a distinct orange hue to mine:










Shark Mesh is a winner too.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey Fullers,

I didn't think that I'd like the bling of the mesh but when it put my 20mm mesh from another watch on the Mako, I was instantly impressed. So now I have a 22mm on order, I think it will go extra well wth the coated and domed sapphire. On my other mesh, I removed a bit of the excess bling to make it look a little more toolish, I like the results and will probably do the same with this new one.

Cheers.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Silmatic said:


> Hey Fullers,
> 
> I didn't think that I'd like the bling of the mesh but when it put my 20mm mesh from another watch on the Mako, I was instantly impressed. So now I have a 22mm on order, I think it will go extra well wth the coated and domed sapphire. On my other mesh, I removed a bit of the excess bling to make it look a little more toolish, I like the results and will probably do the same with this new one.
> 
> Cheers.


Anyone who knows me well around WUS knows I am a huge proponent of the well-applied Scotchbrite pad (or similar Australian steel-brushing product).

Either way, the Mako looks good on Shark Mesh. b-)|>


----------



## Rosco8 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey guys, I was wondering if any of you have had any experience with diving with your Makos. I just got my SCUBA licence and I am anxious to get a dive watch, and this seemed to be great with the claimed 200 m, automatic movement, and great price. Any of you have any experiences with underwater and your Mako? Thanks


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rosco8 said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if any of you have had any experience with diving with your Makos. I just got my SCUBA licence and I am anxious to get a dive watch, and this seemed to be great with the claimed 200 m, automatic movement, and great price. Any of you have any experiences with underwater and your Mako? Thanks


I've been swimming with a Mako, but not diving. I wouldn't hesitate to try, though given the chance.


----------



## TedJ (Sep 28, 2011)

Rosco8 said:


> ...I just got my SCUBA licence and I am anxious to get a dive watch, and this seemed to be great with the claimed 200 m, automatic movement, and great price.


While the Mako is rated to 200m, I'd spend a little more for an ISO 6425 rated diver's watch like the Seiko SKX007 or SKX779.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Hope I can finally join. My "new" XL arrived yesterday! The orange is brighter than I expected. Looking forward to expanding my collection with an orange bezel model next!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Hope I can finally join. My "new" XL arrived yesterday! The orange is brighter than I expected. Looking forward to expanding my collection with an orange bezel model next!


C'mon in, Chief. The water's fine.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

ChiefWahoo said:


> The orange is brighter than I expected.


I've not seen one live. Is your photo in your opinion on your screen :-d representative of the orange?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Sean779 said:


> I've not seen one live. Is your photo in your opinion on your screen :-d representative of the orange?


I think it must depend on the light, because I don't see the light, almost pink hue I was picking up when I received it Weds and wore Thursday. Perhaps I've grown accustomed to it. I'd say it photographs a little darker than it is in person. I love orange (my entire office is orange), but I'm not sure I'll be wearing this one in the winter. Just my opinion, though. I'll have to try it again this weekend.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Got my Mako yellow today. Absolutely love it. I really do want a blue bezel insert though ;-)


Would anyone be willing to buy a blue Orient Mako with black bezel insert for say $15 less (negotiable)? I want to buy the blue one and swap the bezels, but can't afford to keep both.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Citizen V said:


> Got my Mako yellow today. Absolutely love it. I really do want a blue bezel insert though ;-)
> 
> Would anyone be willing to buy a blue Orient Mako with black bezel insert for say $15 less (negotiable)? I want to buy the blue one and swap the bezels, but can't afford to keep both.


Pics or it didn't happen. :-|

I'm sure someone would snap up a blue Mako with black bezel for near $100 if you post it on the sales forum. It's a popular watch, and I've wondered why we don't see more bezel swapping amongst them. :think:


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. :-|
> 
> I'm sure someone would snap up a blue Mako with black bezel for near $100 if you post it on the sales forum. It's a popular watch, and I've wondered why we don't see more bezel swapping amongst them. :think:


I hope that's the case as I just ordered one! Pics incoming once my camera's batteries are charged.


----------



## ryben (Aug 7, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Thanks!


I like this combo a lot. Might get the orange bezel Mako XL and with this strap I reckon it would look awesome.

Cheers mate


----------



## Ecesp004 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello WUS member, Im looking to buy a Mako and i wanted to know which models are the rarest? and what is the difference between the one with the numerals on the dial and the other just with the markers? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Ecesp004 said:


> Hello WUS member, Im looking to buy a Mako and I wanted to know which models are the rarest?


Limited Edition White dial Mako.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Ecesp004 said:


> Hello WUS member, Im looking to buy a Mako and i wanted to know which models are the rarest? and what is the difference between the one with the numerals on the dial and the other just with the markers? Please let me know. Thanks


The one with 3,6,9 markers is the Mako. The other is Mako XL.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Citizen V said:


> The one with 3,6,9 markers is the Mako. The other is Mako XL.


And the one with the 6, 9, 12 markers (actually) and sword hands (pictured below) is the true Mako. The one that is the same size but with no numbers and Seiko-like hands is not a Mako at all; it's a Ray!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> C'mon in, Chief. The water's fine.


Thanks. So far, I'm not sure I'm sold on the Mako XL. This is my first automatic, so maybe I'm doing something wrong, but it has completely stopped on me a few times. While I was wearing it. Yesterday I hadn't worn it in a few days. Pulled it out and shook it in the morning, put it on and went to work. Sometime on my way walking to lunch, it stopped. Someone asked me the time and I gave them the wrong time! I know the watch had sat unworn for a few days, but it was running fine all morning. Plus, that's going to happen a lot, even with my modest collection of a half dozen. It happened the first day I had it, too. I shook it, set it and wore it. Hours later I look at it stopped after a few hours. Any suggestions? Is this normal with the Mako movement? I'm kind of hesitant to wear it again now.

Thanks!


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> And the one with the 6, 9, 12 markers (actually) and sword hands (pictured below) is the true Mako. The one that is the same size but with no numbers and Seiko-like hands is not a Mako at all; it's a Ray!


Thanks for the correction! I do that so often o|


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

I have got to join this club!



Monocrom said:


> Limited Edition White dial Mako.


I didn't know about the White Mako variant until now and have just seen the pic in the other thread.

Here is my Blue Mako below.








Tony


----------



## Rosco8 (Sep 28, 2011)

I just got a Mako, but I have had extreme difficulties taking out the crown? After tryng to plainly bring it out for awhile, I put some wd 40 down along it. Still not working, someone please help me with taking it out, so I can adjust the time and date. Thanks.


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Rosco8 said:


> I just got a Mako, but I have had extreme difficulties taking out the crown? After tryng to plainly bring it out for awhile, I put some wd 40 down along it. Still not working, someone please help me with taking it out, so I can adjust the time and date. Thanks.


Are you attempting to unscrew it or just pull it out? This is a screw down crown.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks. So far, I'm not sure I'm sold on the Mako XL. This is my first automatic, so maybe I'm doing something wrong, but it has completely stopped on me a few times. While I was wearing it. Yesterday I hadn't worn it in a few days. Pulled it out and shook it in the morning, put it on and went to work. Sometime on my way walking to lunch, it stopped. Someone asked me the time and I gave them the wrong time! I know the watch had sat unworn for a few days, but it was running fine all morning. Plus, that's going to happen a lot, even with my modest collection of a half dozen. It happened the first day I had it, too. I shook it, set it and wore it. Hours later I look at it stopped after a few hours. Any suggestions? Is this normal with the Mako movement? I'm kind of hesitant to wear it again now.
> 
> Thanks!


Well, the way to check it is to swirl it for about 1-3 minutes then wear it for a couple days straight (and over one night). If it doesn't stop, it's probably fine. My guess is you didn't build up enough power reserve to keep it going through the day. I have had this happen with other watches too. Basically, you've got to keep moving to keep it running! Orients are known for building power reserve quickly and holding it well.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TONY M said:


> I have got to join this club!
> 
> I didn't know about the White Mako variant until now and have just seen the pic in the other thread.
> 
> ...


You're in, Brotha. Slainte!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rosco8 said:


> I just got a Mako, but I have had extreme difficulties taking out the crown? After tryng to plainly bring it out for awhile, I put some wd 40 down along it. Still not working, someone please help me with taking it out, so I can adjust the time and date. Thanks.


Forgive me if you already know this, but the crown must be unscrewed before it can be pulled out to set the time and date.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Fullers1845 said:


> Orients are known for building power reserve quickly and holding it well.


which is exactly why he might have a problem.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

TONY M said:


> I have got to join this club!
> 
> I didn't know about the White Mako variant until now and have just seen the pic in the other thread . . .
> 
> Tony


Hey, Welcome Aboard!

Yeah, the White is beautiful. And so is your Blue.


----------



## Loddonite (Jun 15, 2008)

Other people like Makos? 
Amazing.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Loddonite said:


> Other people like Makos?
> Amazing.


Eh, a few others. Yeah. Welcome to The Club.

Suggestion: Have you ever thought about swapping bezels between your Pepsi and your Yellow? A little Primary Color action might look cool. Kick the Mako modding up to the next level!


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Hey, Welcome Aboard!
> 
> Yeah, the White is beautiful. And so is your Blue.


Thanks Monocrom!

Here is another photograph of my Blue Mako.









Tony


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Anyone got pics of the White Mako?

Chris


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

chirs1211 said:


> Anyone got pics of the White Mako?
> 
> Chris


Here's one.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/orient-white-mako-570572.html


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

KELORGO said:


> There were also "limited" editions with black, blue and bronze dials. If black and blue can be used in the limited watches, maybe white will someday be a standard Mako color...


This is a quote from the OP of that white mako thread.
Is this true, or rather has anyone seen any of these other limited editions?


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not a member of the club but I was bored today so I put together a little banner, if anyone wants to use it:


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks looks nice in white, anyone know if Orient plan on making a standard version with the white dial??

Cheers
Chris


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

LesserBlackDog said:


> I'm not a member of the club but I was bored today so I put together a little banner, if anyone wants to use it:


Hey, that's pretty awesome!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

TONY M said:


> Thanks Monocrom!
> 
> Here is another photograph of my Blue Mako.
> 
> ...


Now that's what I call a smoking hot watch. b-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

LesserBlackDog said:


> I'm not a member of the club but I was bored today so I put together a little banner, if anyone wants to use it:


Finally! Thanks for taking the initiative, LBD. You know what you need now? That's right. An Orient Mako.


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Finally! Thanks for taking the initiative, LBD. You know what you need now? That's right. An Orient Mako.


No problem. I actually like the Ray a little bit better... I'd probably own one already if they sold it with a pepsi bezel, but since they don't I'm content to wait and watch for now.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

LesserBlackDog said:


> No problem. I actually like the Ray a little bit better... I'd probably own one already if they sold it with a pepsi bezel, but since they don't I'm content to wait and watch for now.


nice banner |>, but it needs the blue mako in there before the pepsi get in. Blue mako is the mako most people own.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sean779 said:


> nice banner |>, but it needs the blue mako in there before the pepsi get in. Blue mako is the mako most people own.


Most people? :think:

What about the orange Mako? Don't what him to feel left out. :rodekaart


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Fullers1845 said:


> Most people? :think:
> 
> What about the orange Mako? Don't what him to feel left out. :rodekaart


o| how the heck did I miss that. Put the orange in there too. If you must have only 3, take out the pepsi (low volume seller) and the yellow (amazon "special edition" ohhhh.)

Just put them all in there :-d. More the merrier when it comes to makos!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I liked the Pepsi one for the extra color it brings and the rubber strap for variety. I'd leave it as is. You can't include them all. This is a nice assortment!


----------



## kmusky (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's my application to join the club. Sorry about the poor photo, it's actually blue...








Although I'll have go get a new strap for it, as the current one really wasn't designed for 6 1/4" wrists.








I've got a blue Microfiber Lorica strap on the way, that should do the trick!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

kmusky said:


> Here's my application to join the club. Sorry about the poor photo, it's actually blue...


Welcome to The Club, kmusky. Does your Blue Mako have a black bezel or is it just the pic? :think:

That blue strap will look Killa' on a Mako! b-)|>


----------



## kmusky (Jan 2, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Welcome to The Club, kmusky. Does your Blue Mako have a black bezel or is it just the pic? :think:
> 
> That blue strap will look Killa' on a Mako! b-)|>


Nope, it's a straight up blue Mako. I'm just a bad photographer who can't light properly. I'll try to get you some better pic's when it's in it's new shoes.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

kmusky said:


> Nope, it's a straight up blue Mako. I'm just a bad photographer who can't light properly. I'll try to get you some better pic's when it's in it's new shoes.


I like that the Mako's dark blue becomes black in low light. Dark blue becoming black is more interesting than black.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

So, I think I've given up trying to remove the bezel from my yellow Mako.
Countless tries with different blades, tools at all angles and places on the bezel. I even went in to a couple different watch repair shops. One had a estimate of $35 to remove it, and since I'd have to also remove the one from the blue Mako (swapping the two), that would be almost enough to buy me a new Mako. Another watchmaker was tried to remove it with his bezel remover and said it it wouldn't cooperate. He said he could remove it but the process would scratch the case and I'd have to pay to have it polished/brushed again.

Did Orient change anything with the yellow Mako recently? I haven't seen anyone have any trouble much less this much trouble with removing the bezel.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Eh, a few others. Yeah. Welcome to The Club.
> 
> Suggestion: Have you ever thought about swapping bezels between your Pepsi and your Yellow? A little Primary Color action might look cool. Kick the Mako modding up to the next level!


Yeah, I'd like to see some modding action, I'm surprised I don't see more domed sapphires on the Makos as it is a simple mod that really brings the watch to life. Hands are an easy swap as well.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Some inspiration for modding! I saw these on MCWW's website:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Citizen V said:


> So, I think I've given up trying to remove the bezel from my yellow Mako.
> Countless tries with different blades, tools at all angles and places on the bezel. I even went in to a couple different watch repair shops. One had a estimate of $35 to remove it, and since I'd have to also remove the one from the blue Mako (swapping the two), that would be almost enough to buy me a new Mako. Another watchmaker was tried to remove it with his bezel remover and said it it wouldn't cooperate. He said he could remove it but the process would scratch the case and I'd have to pay to have it polished/brushed again.
> 
> Did Orient change anything with the yellow Mako recently? I haven't seen anyone have any trouble much less this much trouble with removing the bezel.


Huh! As far as I know, Mako bezels pop off just like Rolex and Seiko bezels do. Take a look at Foxglove's tutorial in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/orient-mako-how-fix-your-hard-turn-bezel-411482.html. I know own the watch he is working on in the photos. Bezel turns like a dream!


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Huh! As far as I know, Mako bezels pop off just like Rolex and Seiko bezels do. Take a look at Foxglove's tutorial in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/orient-mako-how-fix-your-hard-turn-bezel-411482.html. I know own the watch he is working on in the photos. Bezel turns like a dream!


Yeah, that was actually one of the first threads I saw. Made a post in it too.

Seems there's definitely something different with my yellow Mako. I decided to try to take the bezel off the blue Mako to see. Instant pop-off with a paring knife. I suppose I wouldn't mind paying $20-30 taking off a single bezel if I don't have to pay to take the blue one off too.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice pic and strap choice!


----------



## curiousMan (Feb 9, 2011)

tinknocker said:


>


you guys, you should stop this teasing game right now!! (envy)


----------



## silvercrown (Aug 15, 2011)

My orange mako...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

tinknocker said:


>


Pepsiweetness! (Great strap choice too.)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

silvercrown said:


> My orange mako...
> View attachment 537384


All ready for Halloween. Welcome aboard.


----------



## lowlight79 (Oct 24, 2011)

First post.....sorry for the terrible photo....


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Welcome to WUS and mako club! Nothing wrong with that pic that I can see!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

lowlight79 said:


> First post.....sorry for the terrible photo....
> View attachment 542464


Welcome! Poor photography is well remedied when the subject is an AWESOME WATCH!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

one thing I like about the Mako XL blue dial is the bezel is a very dark blue, almost black unless in full light. The Mako blue dial's bezel is much more blue. After a lot of bracelet/strap switching I've settled on the zulu gray stripe.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Got my yellow Mako back from the watchmaker today, with the bezel off! Apparently it took him 3 tries with different methods. It did result in some deep scratches/gouges (can't be seen with bezel on), that couldn't be avoided (?).

I tried to swap the bezel directly between my blue and yellow Makos, but the yellow Mako's bezel would not fit on the blue Mako correctly. I compared the two and didn't notice any differences though. In the end, I pushed the inserts off and swapped those. They're held on with adhesive if anyone is wondering.

After that I popped the bezels back on. Seems there's a new problem. Now my yellow Mako's bezel won't turn at all. I may have put the ring the bezel ratchets on wrong, or bent the tabs improperly (decided to try to fix the hard-to-turn problem while the bezel was off). And... since I can't remove the bezel, I can't fix it. :think:

*EDIT*: WHOOPS. I didn't pop the bezel completely on, and that explains why it wouldn't turn. Tried putting it on a few more times and it would get stuck each time, but always had a gap where I could pry it off. It seems like the bezel itself is bent between 11 and 12.


----------



## mujique (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello everyone.
I finally ordered the CEM65002D Blue Mako last Wednesday.
Just wanted to say thanks to all the valuable inputs and information you guys are sharing - it helped me seal this decision and pull the trigger.

There was not a lot of fresh info here about orders from Canada, so I'll share my experience.

I decided to go with discountwatchstore, as I'd read some positive feedback here from Canadians.
Got the watch for *$115.00 (made an offer) + $13.95 s/h*

Ordered it with free sizing. They say it might delay shipping by 2 days, but in fact they shipped the very same day (must have had a slow day).
They didn't send me the confirmation though that it was shipped, so I was a bit anxious until I called them and they confirmed it.

Very excited and can't wait to receive it hopefully by the end of this week. 
I'll post the details of how long it took to ship and how much the customs was for those Torontonians interested in picking one up.

Also, I'm planning to order a leather strap for it. Looking at this one at the moment: 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/150590998711?...84.m1438.l2648
Does anyone have a similar one on a Mako? Would be nice to see a pic.

Hope to post some pics soon enough to officially join the club (if there are seats available


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

mujique said:


> Hello everyone.
> I finally ordered the CEM65002D Blue Mako last Wednesday.
> Just wanted to say thanks to all the valuable inputs and information you guys are sharing - it helped me seal this decision and pull the trigger.
> 
> ...


That is a winner. Be sure to take a picture of your Mako and it's new strap for us when you get it on.


----------



## grandaddyofsoul (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi there everyone! This is my first post here on this forum after coming here as a guest for almost 2 months. I don't have an Orient Mako to show, but hopefully, I will very soon. I don't want to derail the thread here but I'm totally in love with the planet ocean orange bezel look and the CEM75004B - Mako XL with the orange bezel really caught my eye. Was just wondering if if you guys wouldn't mind showing me your wrist shots please. (ss band, nato, zulu or mesh any color) I'm Very curious about that style on a brown strap as well. Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## mujique (Sep 27, 2011)

The watch has arrived yesterday - exactly one week from ordering! No customs fees! Really amazed with how smoothly it all went.

The watch looks great. I would probably be the 1000000th person to say that it's much better in person than on the pics, so I won't be saying that, but you know it's very true

The bezel is not at all tight as many reported - clicks away nicely with just two fingers (no nails), but not loose either - just right. The bezel alignment with the hour indexes is perfect (as far as the naked eye can see), so I'm very happy with the build quality.
The size is perfect for my skinny wrist (6.3").

The only thing, discountwatchstore refers to this model as CEM65002D, whereas in fact it's FEM65002D - this will only matter to those few who are intentionally hunting for the older CEM version (to me there's really no difference whatsoever).

Great watch! Just waiting for my leather band now. I'm not a fan of metal bracelets (they always bite the hair on my wrist). But until it arrives I'm prepared to sacrifice a few hairs - the desire to wear the watch is much stronger.


----------



## Bobomatic (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Bobomatic (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## CMuf (May 29, 2009)

Always wondered: 1) is it hackable? 2) is it handwind-able? 3) is there a seethrough back? 4) Whats the accuracy of it?


Edit: Well i guess same questions go for the mako, and the mako XL


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

CMuf said:


> Always wondered: 1) is it hackable? 2) is it handwind-able? 3) is there a seethrough back? 4) Whats the accuracy of it?
> 
> Edit: Well i guess same questions go for the mako, and the mako XL


For the Mako:
1) No
2) No
3) No
4) Good 

Finally got around to taking a picture of my Orient "Wolverine" Mako, :-!








Can't exactly match the shades of blue, but it's alright.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

CMuf said:


> Always wondered: 1) is it hackable? 2) is it handwind-able? 3) is there a seethrough back? 4) Whats the accuracy of it?
> 
> Edit: Well i guess same questions go for the mako, and the mako XL


Citizen V beat me to it. But yeah, Orient Mako watches have a reputation for very good accuracy, among non-COSC automatic watches.

Before it was stolen, my Orient black Mako was excellent in that regard.


----------



## megaforcer (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is my King Divers Mako


----------



## CMuf (May 29, 2009)

Edit: Everyone - and Monocrom and Citizen V: how off is it in seconds per day?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Bobomatic said:


>


Welcome to The Club, neighbor. We really need to have a DFW WUS get-together soon. Who's on that?

(EDIT: Stellar photograph of the Yellow Mako, BTW.)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

CMuf said:


> Edit: Everyone - and Monocrom and Citizen V: how off is it in seconds per day?


I wanted to see just how good an inexpensive automatic could keep time. I actually tested mine by using my very accurate Citizen BM7080-03E model for comparison. Citizen's Eco-Drive is highly underrated.

Kept detailed results over 5 weeks.

Generally it was +8 sec. a day or less. Often less. Sometimes only +2 sec. a day. After about three weeks, there were a couple of odd days when it was +16 sec. a day in the same week. Not sure why. But it settled down after that, and went back to being no worse than +8 sec. a day. It was never slow.

Considering the price-point, an overall average of no worse than +8 sec. a day is excellent. There are some COSC models out there that are no better than + or - 7 sec. a day. If I owned one of those, I'd flip it in a heartbeat.


----------



## kmusky (Jan 2, 2011)

As I promised, here are some shots of my Blue on in it's new shoes


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

A wee bump for some Mako-on-Maratac OD Mil-Spec strap goodness. b-)|>


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm sorry if this is old news but I've just seen this [which is new to me]. Different hands & dial, looking more like a Rolex mili sub than an Explorer to my mind. Theye're not the extra big Mako's but the same as the 40mm standard ones I believe. Does anyone know anything about these?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

That's the Orient Ray. Not a Mako.

If it appeals to you, go for it.


----------



## krd1969 (Nov 1, 2011)

Been searching for a bit, can't seem to find a thread addressing - what are the best sites to buy Orient's from?
Thanks,
K


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

I bought my Mako from Marc at Long Island Watch. There's the much bigger OrientUSA site. But some members have had a few issues buying from there. I prefer to deal with Marc. Excellent reputation on WUS. He goes out of his way to help customers.


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

krd1969 said:


> Been searching for a bit, can't seem to find a thread addressing - what are the best sites to buy Orient's from?
> Thanks,
> K


If you're UK based then I'd look at Ebay, Amazon or their own UK dealer web site [Google Orient Watches UK].


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> That's the Orient Ray. Not a Mako.
> 
> If it appeals to you, go for it.


Thank you very much for the info. It came up on my UK Ebay search for Orient Mako's, which is why I was confused [I'm easily confused anyway].


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi all. Just out of curiosity, do you know if the 50% discount code is applicable to only one watch, or can it be used on a full order (i.e. becoming a two for one deal)? If it is, I'm really considering picking up a his-n-hers black mako.


----------



## TedJ (Sep 28, 2011)

3ther said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you know if the 50% discount code is applicable to only one watch, or can it be used on a full order (i.e. becoming a two for one deal)?


I presume you're talking about the Orient Watch USA (OWUSA) site? The discount applies to the total order.


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

TedJ said:


> I presume you're talking about the Orient Watch USA (OWUSA) site? The discount applies to the total order.


Yeah, that's what I had meant! Oh, that's great news. I can get her a Christmas gift and myself one too  Thanks!


----------



## Kie4baa5haec (Nov 9, 2011)

Can I join?

My beautiful black Mako was so good-looking that a classmate at the medical institute decided to steal it while it was off my wrist. I will be ordering a new one soon, along with a replacement Zulu strap as well.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Kie4baa5haec said:


> Can I join?
> 
> My beautiful black Mako was so good-looking that a classmate at the medical institute decided to steal it while it was off my wrist. I will be ordering a new one soon, along with a replacement Zulu strap as well.


LOL

Hmmm . . . That post looks familiar. Were you trying to load a pic of some sort? It didn't go through.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

This just in! The secretary had a nice surprise for me this morning, my first Orient, a Blue Mako! It is true, the pictures don't do justice to the blue dial and bezel!

The box in which the watch came is beautiful also, it definitely feels like a more expensive watch. The only thing I dislike is that when adjusting the time, the shaft of the crown feels a little bit weak (like if you could easily break it)... the crown on my Invicta 8926 or any of my Seikos feels stronger.

But apart from that, very happy with the purchase. Can't wait to get home to try a C&W leather strap and a navy blue nato I bought for it. Already planning on which will be my next Orient.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## js413 (Sep 27, 2011)

Jraul7 said:


> This just in! The secretary had a nice surprise for me this morning, my first Orient, a Blue Mako! It is true, the pictures don't do justice to the blue dial and bezel!
> 
> The box in which the watch came is beautiful also, it definitely feels like a more expensive watch. The only thing I dislike is that when adjusting the time, the shaft of the crown feels a little bit weak (like if you could easily break it)... the crown on my Invicta 8926 or any of my Seikos feels stronger.
> 
> ...


Looks good! I'm looking into getting this Mako as well. Post some pics of the watch on the leather strap, if you can.

Enjoy your watch!


----------



## FreshtoJEFF (Jul 8, 2011)

Sigh. Should of had a mako by now if only I could decide if I wanted a black or blue one!


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Get the blue one, then put it on leather!









The blue tone is amazing, besides there are a lot of black subs homages from other brands, but I've never seen a nicer blue sub at the Mako's price. Of course, you could buy the black one afterwards, then the yellow one, then the orange one, then the pepsi bezel one.......


----------



## Callum (Nov 2, 2011)

Jraul7 said:


> Get the blue one, then put it on leather!
> 
> The blue tone is amazing, besides there are a lot of black subs homages from other brands, but I've never seen a nicer blue sub at the Mako's price. Of course, you could buy the black one afterwards, then the yellow one, then the orange one, then the pepsi bezel one.......


Exactly what I intend on doing! Watch is due within the next week, can't wait to join the club haha.


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Just ordered a pair of Black Makos. One for m'lady for Christmas and one as a bit of a gift for myself. That 50% off code was a tremendous factor in that second watch 

And can I just say that they have blazing fast turnaround. Not even ten minutes after receiving my order confirmation, I received my shipping information with my tracking number. I'm beyond impressed


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Here is my first Mako. I don't know why it took so long for me to buy it. Pretty sweet watch!!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Starting to love my Mako XL. Getting used to the automatic thing (this is my first). Just wish it had solid end links. Has anyone found a bracelet like that for the XL?


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

More pics of the Blue Mako in different straps. Might have to try a Mako XL in the future, I think I can get away with it!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jraul7 said:


> More pics of the Blue Mako in different straps. Might have to try a Mako XL in the future, I think I can get away with it!
> 
> View attachment 555389
> 
> ...


The blue Mako on orange zulu is killa! And as nmadd would say, "Go Broncos!"


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> The blue Mako on orange zulu is killa! And as nmadd would say, "Go Broncos!"


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

Please do correct me if this isn't the place to ask this question - but given the concentration of Mako owners in this thread it seems optimal:

Where can I find a replacement Mako bracelet? The bay isn't much help, only Ukrainian knockoffs seem to come up in the search, and most of the big online stores seem to be stuffed with Seiko bracelets but no Orient stuff. I guess it's also possible someone in this thread may have some knocking around in which case I'd be happy to get your PM.

Thanks for any pointers and happy Mako-ing.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

marksmadsen said:


> Please do correct me if this isn't the place to ask this question - but given the concentration of Mako owners in this thread it seems optimal:
> 
> Where can I find a replacement Mako bracelet? The bay isn't much help, only Ukrainian knockoffs seem to come up in the search, and most of the big online stores seem to be stuffed with Seiko bracelets but no Orient stuff. I guess it's also possible someone in this thread may have some knocking around in which case I'd be happy to get your PM.
> 
> Thanks for any pointers and happy Mako-ing.


You could try Joey ([email protected]_orientwatchusa_.com). I've read in some older threads of him supplying replacements parts.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Citizen V said:


> You could try Joey ([email protected]_orientwatchusa_.com). I've read in some older threads of him supplying replacements parts.


That's what I would try first. If that doesn't work, send me a PM.


----------



## Rosco8 (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Mako everybody! I got it for $107.50 from orientusa.com because they had a 50% off coupon. The strap I got from panatime.com, and the specific link is down below. What do you think?

22mm PU Ballistic 135/80 Waterproof synthetic Strap with stripe


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

Citizen V said:


> You could try Joey ([email protected]_orientwatchusa_.com). I've read in some older threads of him supplying replacements parts.





Fullers1845 said:


> That's what I would try first. If that doesn't work, send me a PM.


Thanks to you both for your assistance.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

marksmadsen said:


> Thanks to you both for your assistance.


Given that Makos can be bought cheaply on eBay from Singapore and seem to have a decent resale value your other option might be to buy a new one, take the bracelet of it and sell the head.


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> Given that Makos can be bought cheaply on eBay from Singapore and seem to have a decent resale value your other option might be to buy a new one, take the bracelet of it and sell the head.


Good point, and I may end up doing that if they aren't available separately. The downer is that I'm very bad at letting go of watches....


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh my lord those Makos! Im a Seiko and Citizen guy but that Orient Mako is growing on me...

I think its the classic hands and dials that apeals to me...I dunno its a gorgeous watch...Im going to pick that classic up tomorrow. I like the Orange XL...

How does the Crystal compares to the Hardlex one? I know already that the Automatic is legendary and verry accurate.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Resistance is futile, Brotha. 

One of mine had a scratched up crystal
(bought used), so I guess it depends on how hard you wear it. I have not scratched any of the other 4 I've owned under normal wearing conditions.


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Here she is. All pretty and brandy new! A rubbish cellphone photo will have to do for now.


----------



## Jonboy500 (Nov 29, 2011)

Evening all,

This is the first time I have spent any significant time on here, but I felt the need to join the club b-) , hence I have just registered after finding this thread yesterday. I hope to contribute in other threads but I was drawn to this one for what I hope will be obvious reasons!

Anyway, enough chit chat, I would be interested to hear opinions of my Mako review - below - over on TZ-UK. I should explain that I have been an avid fan of the Seiko Monster for the last few years, however, I think the Mako has been on my wrist at least once a day since I bought it some 6 weeks ago.

Hoopefully, this will help anyone trying to decide, make their mind up!  I havent seen a "review" as such hear, just justified positive posts. b-)

This is taken from my account over on TZ who some of you may be familiar with....

I have half fancied one of these for a while now. I received an Amazon voucher for my birthday and thought "why not".

I have read many reviews on this watch and I fancied a substitute for my Seiko Monster, which if I am honest is a bit more of a tool watch than an office daily wearer. Not that that matters, as it is on my wrist at some point every day. Its common knowledge that despite its looks, the quality of the Seiko is almost untouchable for the price. 
The Mako, probably due to its colour scheme, IMO - and dont think I am under the illusion that they are comparable - has an almost SMP, interbred with a Sub look to it, so it is a lot smarter than the Monster under a shirt.

So it arrived yesterday, but I only got round to collecting it from the post office today.

Sorry for the poor quality phone pictures before I go any further.

Out of the packaging and it looks promising








It got better, for such a low cost watch








And my first look at one in the flesh, impressive

















When I took it out of the box, I was pleasantly surprised by the weight of it, The bracelet felt much better than I was expecting. My initial thought was WOW, this might be a genuine match for the Monster. 
Once again, sorry for the crappy photos

















I will start with the bracelet. I was a bit concerned about the end links, but they seem very tight, I guess time will tell with these. The clasp is not as solid as the Monster, but by no means does it feel flimsy. Split pins make it an easy DIY job to size yourself, I took 4 out initially, but then put one back and adjusted the sizing on the clasp. It did pluck a few hair initially but otherwise, it is very comfortable.

The movement appears to be smoother than the Seiko, but not as smooth as my TAG, this may just be an illusion though due to the colouring of the hands and dials. I know the TAG has a greater BPM than the Seiko, so maybe the Orient is somewhere in between???
The movement is a bit on the noisy side though, maybe this has something to do with, what I believe to be a rotor half the size of the half circular rotor found on most autos, I stand to be corrected on this though.

The crowns have a solid feel to them and I really quite like the additional crown/pusher at 2 o'clock. Both screw down with a reassuring feel. Obviously, it would be wrong to say that the pusher at 2 has the same feel as that of say a Daytona, but it feels far from cheap.

The Bezel, well, it it easy to turn when off the wrist, although it is difficult, as I have read elsewhere, to adjust whilst on the wrist.

The colour of the dial is not done justice by my Nokia, it changes depth in different lights, the chrome surroudings on the markers, hands and date window add to the feel of the quality of the timepiece.

So I then took it to the scales after adjustment to see how it measured up to the Monster:
Monster : 170 g
Mako : 156 g
Not that much in it really, the Mako certainly has wrist presence, and you know you are wearing it - I wore my J Springs quartz diver on a nato today because I did not want to feel disappointed with a light weight watch when I tied it on this evening, how wrong I was. Solid end links would obviously close the weight gap with the Monster for those who like the feel of a weighty hunk of steel on their wrist but the Mako is no lightweight.

Aside from the Bezel being difficult to adjust, the only other noticeable let down is the lume, this is not a patch on the Monster, I do not have any pictures, but the Monster seems to have "the power of a million candles", but the Mako struggles, really struggles when side by side. I guess I could send it off to be relumed, but I want to live with it for a month or two first.

So that is my first proper attempt at a review, albeit based on first impressions, but on the back of those, I would strongly recommend one to anyone looking for a nice, smart, circa £100 watch.

And finally a wrist shot










I would welcome any constructive feedback about my review, and or comments about the watch.

I hope I have helped make up the minds of those considering buying one. Anyone with better pictures, please post them...

Cheers

John


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Welcome to WUS Affordables, jonboy. Thanks for posting your well-written review of one of our favorite watches. The Blue Mako is a stunner!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Don't worry about the bezel on your blue Mako. New ones always start off very stiff. But get better the more you use them. Bracelet versions come with hollow springbars. You might want to consider replacing those right away if this watch is something you plan to wear often.

I loved my black Mako. Apparently, so did the thief who stole it out of a secure drawer.

Welcome to WUS, and enjoy your gorgeous blue Mako.


----------



## Jonboy500 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome guys. b-)

There are some really good pictures on here. I am now starting to fancy another colour but cant make up my mind! 

Now that the watch has settled down a bit, the bezel has loosened up nicely, although it is gaining about 10-15 seconds per day. Now I know that 10-15 seconds is not too bad at all for a mechanical watch, however, if I take it off at night and lay it on its side crown up/down will this help the timekeeping? If so which way up should I keep it?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jonboy500 said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys. b-)
> 
> There are some really good pictures on here. I am now starting to fancy another colour but cant make up my mind!
> 
> Now that the watch has settled down a bit, the bezel has loosened up nicely, although it is gaining about 10-15 seconds per day. Now I know that 10-15 seconds is not too bad at all for a mechanical watch, however, if I take it off at night and lay it on its side crown up/down will this help the timekeeping? If so which way up should I keep it?


Not too bad indeed, but Mako's can do better. Here are a few helpful tips:


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Fullers1845 said:


> Not too bad indeed, but Mako's can do better. Here are a few helpful tips:


keep in mind that positional variation varies from watch to watch. Time it overnight in those 3 positions, easy enough to do. I keep my Mako XL dial up at night to gain a second or two. It will lose a second or two if kept vertical, crown up or crown down.


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Reading through this thread is getting me even more excited for my incoming package  I'll post some pictures of it if they turn out nice, I don't have the best camera and there are already some beautiful pictures in this thread. I got the black one with the metal band.


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

mk.ultra said:


> I got the black one with the metal band FOR STARTERS.


Fixed that for you


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Trying other straps on the Blue Mako.... what do you think?









I really like this watch, I bought mine with the rubber strap as I wanted to use it with a brown leather strap. I am now thinking of getting another one to use with a SS bracelet for the office. I thought about the black Mako, but I already have an Invicta 8926. Am I crazy enough to want to get to the SAME watch again in order to have one in leather/nato for the weekend and one in SS for the Office? The Pepsi one could be a good idea to be used for the weekend, not sure how it would look with the Cavallino strap though. THe blue dial is SO nice....


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jraul7 said:


> Trying other straps on the Blue Mako.... what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The real question is: Is it ever possible to have *too many* Makos? I think not. ;-)










(Pic borrowed from WUS user Hans_NL)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Don't forget the limited edition white dial version. Now that's a rare beauty.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Don't forget the limited edition white dial version. Now that's a rare beauty.


Indeed. Rare as the White Rabbit.


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Don't forget the limited edition white dial version. Now that's a rare beauty.


Are you talking about the cem 7500 white dial one?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Nope! Standard size Mako. Not the Mako XL version.


----------



## cheapie (May 7, 2011)

Well, it's official. Sucks though - I have to put it away until Christmas day :0(









I'm very happy to add another Orient to the collection. I'm really liking this watch (with the limited amount of time I've had to fondle it) so far - I now understand the love for this model. One thing's for sure - they don't photograph accurately, they have a much more "substantial" presence in person.

REALLY liking the flat black face, too.


----------



## dfbugeja (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello there. I have just subscribed as a new member with WUS. A few weeks ago I was not much into watches, but things changed after that my little daughter broke my Fossil watch (which was a birthday present from my wife). Now the watch became a true fossil as my watch ticked its last second. Not bothering to repair it again, and nearing Christmas and my birthday, I fancied the idea of having a durable mechanical watch. And then I became obsessed with watches, finding it really hard to keep something decent that fits within my 100 euros budget. The Orient Black Mako seems to be the one as I found tons of positive reviews about it. The style and durability looks to be the key features. Such a shame that it does not have a transparent back to look at its mechanics during coffee breaks!

Anyway, now that I am nearing to buy my first mechanical watch, I searched for it and could only find it from the USA. I am aware that there is an Orient branch in the US. In fact, the details of the watches state that the internal movement is made in Japan (so not the entire watch). My question is this: is there any quality difference for the Mako (CEM65001B) that is made in the USA rather than in Japan? If so, is there a way of checking if the watch has been entirely made in Japan? Also any help regarding official warranty period and how to check if its a genuine watch will be of great help.

Thanks a million and looking forward for your kind assistance! 
David Bugeja


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

I am officially part of the club!! My 2nd watch ever, the Black Mako, arrived today  My jeweler friend is going to resize it for me tomorrow morning and then I can wear it at work all day. Will post some pics/wrist shots if I can get some nice natural sunlight.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

dfbugeja said:


> My question is this: is there any quality difference for the Mako (CEM65001B) that is made in the USA rather than in Japan? If so, is there a way of checking if the watch has been entirely made in Japan? Also any help regarding official warranty period and how to check if its a genuine watch will be of great help.


The Orient is not made in the USA, only sold here. I've assumed Orient watches were both in-house and made in Japan. I know the movements are Japan-made, and yes it's possible if not likely that assembly might take place elsewhere, in which case I doubt there is a Mako assembled in Japan.

I believe Seiko and Casio watches give the country of assembly. My Orient XL says only Japan TH at the bottom of the dial. I have no idea what TH means. No other country--like Malaysia or China--is anywhere on the watch. Therefore, I assume it's made in Japan unless it's not obligatory or by trade law to not list the place of assembly/manufacture.

I don't believe Orients are faked.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

dfbugeja said:


> Hello there. I have just subscribed as a new member with WUS. A few weeks ago I was not much into watches, but things changed after that my little daughter broke my Fossil watch (which was a birthday present from my wife). Now the watch became a true fossil as my watch ticked its last second. Not bothering to repair it again, and nearing Christmas and my birthday, I fancied the idea of having a durable mechanical watch. And then I became obsessed with watches, finding it really hard to keep something decent that fits within my 100 euros budget. The Orient Black Mako seems to be the one as I found tons of positive reviews about it. The style and durability looks to be the key features. Such a shame that it does not have a transparent back to look at its mechanics during coffee breaks!
> 
> Anyway, now that I am nearing to buy my first mechanical watch, I searched for it and could only find it from the USA. I am aware that there is an Orient branch in the US. In fact, the details of the watches state that the internal movement is made in Japan (so not the entire watch). My question is this: is there any quality difference for the Mako (CEM65001B) that is made in the USA rather than in Japan? If so, is there a way of checking if the watch has been entirely made in Japan? Also any help regarding official warranty period and how to check if its a genuine watch will be of great help.
> 
> ...


Welcome, David. Check out www.orientwatches.eu and www.amazon.de for more information on your Mako questions.


----------



## medaze (Dec 10, 2011)

1st post and 1st mechanical watch, couldn't be happier with it!
Required, albeit terrible, wrist shot


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

End of 1st day/Start of 2nd [early] morning wearing my Black Mako. This thing is beautiful, I can just tell it's going to serve me well for a long, long time.


----------



## vene_lin (Dec 11, 2011)

dfbugeja said:


> Hello there. I have just subscribed as a new member with WUS. A few weeks ago I was not much into watches, but things changed after that my little daughter broke my Fossil watch (which was a birthday present from my wife). Now the watch became a true fossil as my watch ticked its last second. Not bothering to repair it again, and nearing Christmas and my birthday, I fancied the idea of having a durable mechanical watch. And then I became obsessed with watches, finding it really hard to keep something decent that fits within my 100 euros budget. The Orient Black Mako seems to be the one as I found tons of positive reviews about it. The style and durability looks to be the key features. Such a shame that it does not have a transparent back to look at its mechanics during coffee breaks!
> 
> Anyway, now that I am nearing to buy my first mechanical watch, I searched for it and could only find it from the USA. I am aware that there is an Orient branch in the US. In fact, the details of the watches state that the internal movement is made in Japan (so not the entire watch). My question is this: is there any quality difference for the Mako (CEM65001B) that is made in the USA rather than in Japan? If so, is there a way of checking if the watch has been entirely made in Japan? Also any help regarding official warranty period and how to check if its a genuine watch will be of great help.
> 
> ...


Hi David!
Look here www.orientuhren.de orient automatic watch diver automatikuhren taucheruhren deep
Prices are very good.


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

Sean779 said:


> The Orient is not made in the USA, only sold here. I've assumed Orient watches were both in-house and made in Japan. I know the movements are Japan-made, and yes it's possible if not likely that assembly might take place elsewhere, in which case I doubt there is a Mako assembled in Japan.


The Makos I have seen all say "Japan Movt", which means that the ébauche is made in Japan by Orient - it is an Orient caliber after all.

If they were assembled in Japan they would say "Made in Japan" on the dial, and they don't so they aren't.



> I believe Seiko and Casio watches give the country of assembly. My Orient XL says only Japan TH at the bottom of the dial. I have no idea what TH means. No other country--like Malaysia or China--is anywhere on the watch. Therefore, I assume it's made in Japan unless it's not obligatory or by trade law to not list the place of assembly/manufacture.
> 
> I don't believe Orients are faked.


TH is the ISO 2-letter country code for Thailand, so I'd understand it as being the case that Makos are assembled in Thailand using Japanese ébauches.

It's not obligatory to put Made in Japan on a watch made in Japan, but it's a valued mark of quality so I would expect it to be on any watch that qualifies for it.

Seikos that are not Made in Japan tend to leave the dial blank where that inscription would be. Although their model number often gives the country of manufacture. My Casio Marlin says Japan Movt on the dial, and "Cased in China" on the back.

And to be clear, very, very few watches are made in the USA, and no Japanese brand has US based manufacturing.

To address the fake question, I doubt that Makos are faked because they sell for $100 a throw and sell mostly to the WUS WIS crowd, faking mass market Tissot PRC200s is clearly a lot more profitable. But it's a jungle out there, so always buy from a reputable source.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

marksmadsen said:


> The Makos I have seen all say "Japan Movt", which means that the ébauche is made in Japan by Orient - it is an Orient caliber after all.
> 
> If they were assembled in Japan they would say "Made in Japan" on the dial, and they don't so they aren't.
> 
> ...


Good info.

I imagine the most expensive part of creating a watch is the assembly. Seiko/Orient could not sell $90 automatic watches without the cost savings of farming out labor to other countries.

So my mako xl is the Japanese ebauche cased in materials assembled in Thailand. The materials themselves may originate in either Japan or Thailand.

No company gets a bargain when foreign labor is sub-par.

Makos I've owned have been excellent.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

With regards to fakes . . . The scumbags out there will fake anything watch related! And I mean *ANYTHING!*

I've actually seen fake Invicta watches. Some brands are less likely to be faked than others. But every brand is fair game. Keep your guard up.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> With regards to fakes . . . The scumbags out there will fake anything watch related! And I mean *ANYTHING!*
> 
> I've actually seen fake Invicta watches. Some brands are less likely to be faked than others. But every brand is fair game. Keep your guard up.


unfortunately, that's good advice. Know your seller.


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> I've actually seen fake Invicta watches.


Heh. I can't help thinking they're probably better than the originals....

But yeah, that's why my last remark was "...always buy from a reputable source."


----------



## Chuxx (Dec 17, 2010)

I just couldn't resist any longer, so I've ordered my blue Mako XL. It should be with me soon. 
I was wondering if anyone has any experience of the FEM75002D. I'm told it differs from the CEM version by the addition of a power reserve indicator. 
I haven't seen anything written about this version, or seen any difference in the few images online. 
If anyone has some knowledge on this I'd be happy to hear it. 
Thanks


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Chuxx said:


> I just couldn't resist any longer, so I've ordered my blue Mako XL. It should be with me soon.
> I was wondering if anyone has any experience of the FEM75002D. I'm told it differs from the CEM version by the addition of a power reserve indicator.
> I haven't seen anything written about this version, or seen any difference in the few images online.
> If anyone has some knowledge on this I'd be happy to hear it.
> Thanks


I think it's the same watch, FEM is for a different market. When they say "power reserve" they mean it has one, as do all mechanical watches.


----------



## miroman (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi to all Mako fans 

I'm from Bulgaria, EU, and am a member of the Bulgarian watch forum. Like many others some of us liked the idea to make our 'forum' watch. The main problem is that only 30 people supported the idea (from more than 3 000 members). So after long discussions, viewing and rejecting many possibilities, at the end our decision was to make a group buy and to engrave some watch. And yes, we choose Orient Mako, again after voting. So now the club of owners increased with 30 more members (mainly not members here), 27 engraved and 3 without

That's the simple engraving:









Here is mine:










I especially decided to engrave the clasp of the bracelet too:










Best regards to all, Miro.


----------



## Chuxx (Dec 17, 2010)

Sean779 said:


> I think it's the same watch, FEM is for a different market. When they say "power reserve" they mean it has one, as do all mechanical watches.


Thanks Sean, you're probably right. It's just that I was given the impression when i asked the dealer, that there might have been a power reserve indicator somewhere on the dial. Well i only have another 24+hrs to wait (hopefully) then we'll know for sure. Watch this space for photos.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

miroman said:


> Hi to all Mako fans
> 
> I'm from Bulgaria, EU, and am a member of the Bulgarian watch forum. Like many others some of us liked the idea to make our 'forum' watch. The main problem is that only 30 people supported the idea (from more than 3 000 members). So after long discussions, viewing and rejecting many possibilities, at the end our decision was to make a group buy and to engrave some watch. And yes, we choose Orient Mako, again after voting. So now the club of owners increased with 30 more members (mainly not members here), 27 engraved and 3 without
> 
> ...


Cool project. The Mako is the perfect watch for something like this. Looks great! Thanks for sharing your story and pics, Miro.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Mako wristshot.









Tony


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TONY M said:


> Mako wristshot.
> 
> View attachment 584048
> 
> ...


Nice shot, Tony!


----------



## FreshtoJEFF (Jul 8, 2011)

FINALLY got the blue mako for christmas and am absolutely in love with it. Here are some detailed pictures, hard to capture the blue but the thing is gorgeous in person!


----------



## Se7enDSe7en (Dec 19, 2011)

My Black Mako in a variety of strap options...


----------



## FreshtoJEFF (Jul 8, 2011)

Does anyone have a blue mako on a grey or navy nato/zulu? Just got my mako and can't decide which one i wanna switch with inbetween with the bracelet.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

FreshtoJEFF said:


> Does anyone have a blue mako on a grey or navy nato/zulu? Just got my mako and can't decide which one i wanna switch with inbetween with the bracelet.


Here yo go!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreshtoJEFF (Jul 8, 2011)

Jraul7 said:


> Here yo go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you very much!


----------



## Rosco8 (Sep 28, 2011)

Anybody ever got a sapphire crystal to replace the standard mineral on their Mako? Any idea of how much it would cost and where I could go about doing it, I just got a healthy gash in my mineral crystal. Thanks.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Rosco8 said:


> Anybody ever got a sapphire crystal to replace the standard mineral on their Mako? Any idea of how much it would cost and where I could go about doing it, I just got a healthy gash in my mineral crystal. Thanks.











Here you go, Domed sapphire from Yobokies with a blue AR coating. It definately gives the Mako a nice lift. I have other pics in this post as well.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Silmatic said:


> View attachment 618209
> 
> 
> Here you go, Domed sapphire from Yobokies with a blue AR coating. It definately gives the Mako a nice lift. I have other pics in this post as well.


:thumbup:


----------



## HandsUp (Jul 16, 2011)

Got all three of us brothers a Mako for the youngest's wedding last month.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi everybody !
I'm new on WUS and have never posted on any other forums (so please be lenient:-s). First I'd like to apologize for my poor English(not my mother tongue!). I don't really know if I'm posting in the right place but as I recently fell in LOVE with the Orient Mako, I decided to post in the "Official Orient Mako Club".
Here are some pics of my black Mako. I got rid of the bracelet and swapped it for several other leather straps. For the moment it's on a "Sturgeon" black leather strap (not sure the sturgeon is genuine though!) and I quite like it like that. What do you think?
(Now I hope I'll manage to insert decent pics so that you can judge by yourself);-)


----------



## MancSaint (Dec 5, 2010)

I bought the black Mako for my father. I liked it that much a bought the orange Ray for myself


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Very nice combos !! Congratulations! I'm sure your father will love the mako, such a nice watch!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

HandsUp said:


> Got all three of us brothers a Mako for the youngest's wedding last month.
> 
> View attachment 618307


Good show!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

20100 said:


> Hi everybody !
> I'm new on WUS and have never posted on any other forums (so please be lenient:-s). First I'd like to apologize for my poor English(not my mother tongue!). I don't really know if I'm posting in the right place but as I recently fell in LOVE with the Orient Mako, I decided to post in the "Official Orient Mako Club".
> Here are some pics of my black Mako. I got rid of the bracelet and swapped it for several other leather straps. For the moment it's on a "Sturgeon" black leather strap (not sure the sturgeon is genuine though!) and I quite like it like that. What do you think?
> (Now I hope I'll manage to insert decent pics so that you can judge by yourself);-)
> ...


Welcome to WUS Affordables and to The Official Orient Mako Club. Very cool looking strap whatever it's made of.


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

My first Orient watch that i recieved a couple of days...Cant get enough of my Orange Ray....


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow I like allot of people here would not have heard of Orient w/o WUS was originally looking for temp PO itch and found one of the best watch values ever... I can defiantly see grabbing a few Orients over time that Pepsi is pretty sweet I would like to find some hackable ones though...


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Welcome to WUS Affordables and to The Official Orient Mako Club. Very cool looking strap whatever it's made of.


Thanks a lot!
I'll post other pics of the mako with other straps ,asap.
It's fun to see how they completely change the look of the watch sometimes. 
If one of you has a very peculiar strap on their makos, I'd like to see it!
Regards


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

rabihz24 said:


> My first Orient watch that i recieved a couple of days...Cant get enough of my Orange Ray....
> 
> View attachment 619065
> View attachment 619067
> ...


You're going to keep waving that Ray around until I'm forced to buy one. It seems we have similar tastes in watches (I recall your TX posts).


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

hawkeye86 said:


> You're going to keep waving that Ray around until I'm forced to buy one. It seems we have similar tastes in watches (I recall your TX posts).


Go ahead brother and pull the trigger on one..for $120 shipped at the door its unbelievable value...Im getting a blue one as well...


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

rabihz24 said:


> My first Orient watch that i recieved a couple of days...Cant get enough of my Orange Ray....
> 
> View attachment 619065
> View attachment 619067
> ...


It really looks superb !
I've ordered an orange mako last week, if the orange colour is as the one on your Ray I think I'll be very "delighted"!
Is the Ray 43 or 45 mm in diameter?
Best regards.
20100


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's another pic of my mako but this time on a different strap !
Enjoy !













;-)


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

20100 said:


> It really looks superb !
> I've ordered an orange mako last week, if the orange colour is as the one on your Ray I think I'll be very "delighted"!
> Is the Ray 43 or 45 mm in diameter?
> Best regards.
> 20100


It does look awsome...Im wearing it none stop for 3 days now...The orange i think its the same as the mako...I dought they will modify the paint formula for another Orange model. That will be costly for them...
My ruler is saying with the crown the Mako is 39mm...without the crown its 31.5mm...Same as the mako dimensions which is not a big watch at all...But have a huge presence and it does look bigger then the actual dimensions..
My next Orient will be the Blue Mako XL..


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

revad said:


> Mako XL. It was my girlfriends birthday and I took her for a balloon ride. Made sure to get an action shot.
> 
> View attachment 490152


Better deploy that parachute an dleave the picture taking for later time lol...Awsome Blue XL..my next purchase...


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

Welp, I just bought a black one today from Amazon. I'll get to join the club when it arrives!


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

ChrisTopherloaf said:


> Welp, I just bought a black one today from Amazon. I'll get to join the club when it arrives!


I'm sure you'll love it ! Such a watch !:-!


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

rabihz24 said:


> Go ahead brother and pull the trigger on one..for $120 shipped at the door its unbelievable value...Im getting a blue one as well...


I'll tell my wife you said its OK. Lol


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

rabihz24 said:


> It does look awsome...Im wearing it none stop for 3 days now...The orange i think its the same as the mako...I dought they will modify the paint formula for another Orange model. That will be costly for them...
> My ruler is saying with the crown the Mako is 39mm...without the crown its 31.5mm...Same as the mako dimensions which is not a big watch at all...But have a huge presence and it does look bigger then the actual dimensions..
> My next Orient will be the Blue Mako XL..


Don't forget to show us the beauty as soon as you get it !;-)


----------



## fiveko (Aug 26, 2006)

My MAKO, about a year old!


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice cam shoots...I like the lighting, water combo...
Waht kind os SLR are you shooting with?


----------



## fiveko (Aug 26, 2006)

Thank you. 
My camera is Pentax K200 D, and the lens I used for these photos was the standard 18-55mm AL II. I'm going to buy a 50 mm "prime", and then I'll post sharper images


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## g.l.costanza (Dec 10, 2011)

Joined the club about a month ago. I lurked on the site for about a month before that, researching an affordable auto. I liked that it seemed to look good on a variety of different straps/bracelets- versatile enough for both casual wear and dressier days.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

g.l.costanza said:


> Joined the club about a month ago. I lurked on the site for about a month before that, researching an affordable auto. I liked that it seemed to look good on a variety of different straps/bracelets- versatile enough for both casual wear and dressier days.


Very nice combo! Almost everything suits the mako !


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Am wearing this today!


----------



## ehou333 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Cubby (Jan 13, 2012)

I've got my sights on a Mako XL myself.
However, a review I recently read put a halt on that. According to the review, automatic watches need servicing after every 4-5 years, and the price of it will be about the same amount as the Mako itself costs. Is this true?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Cubby said:


> I've got my sights on a Mako XL myself.
> However, a review I recently read put a halt on that. According to the review, automatic watches need servicing after every 4-5 years, and the price of it will be about the same amount as the Mako itself costs. Is this true?


Pretty much, yes.

The 5 year thing is a recommended one. Some can go a bit longer. But once every 5 years is a good average for any mechanical / automatic timepiece.

By the way, if you think the servicing costs on a Mako might trouble you; you simply don't want to know the average cost of servicing a Rolex or any other watch that's from a luxury brand.


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

BOOM! Here it is! Best I could do with a cell phone!










Chris


----------



## Wellington (Oct 20, 2011)

Have you guys ever seen or met someone else who was wearing a mako? Closest I came, I saw one on craigslist.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

ChrisTopherloaf said:


> BOOM! Here it is! Best I could do with a cell phone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Rather nice pic for a cell phone ! (and nice watch of course!)|>


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

ehou333 said:


>


The yellows are well matched! Congratulations !|>


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Finally fitted the stingray















Chris


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> Finally fitted the stingray
> View attachment 624133
> 
> View attachment 624132
> ...


Talking about fish, mine is on sturgeon !


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol, it was taken with an HTC Inspire 4g on the counter in my bathroom. The bathroom has incandescent long bulbs over the sink which give it good light. That's where a bunch of my "quick" but somewhat decent camera phone photos take place.


----------



## fiveko (Aug 26, 2006)

20100 said:


> Am wearing this today!
> View attachment 623247


Nice effect. Send over the action if it is not private.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

fiveko said:


> Nice effect. Send over the action if it is not private.


The effect is nice, indeed. But I must admit I cheated a bit (shame on me!). I used an app for the iPod/iPhone called PicGrunger.
The effects given by this app are quite nice !


----------



## fiveko (Aug 26, 2006)

20100 said:


> The effect is nice, indeed. But I must admit I cheated a bit (shame on me!). I used an app for the iPod/iPhone called PicGrunger.
> The effects given by this app are quite nice !


Anyway, it looks great. I'll search the net for a similar Photoshop effect.


----------



## fiveko (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi guys, we know that this watch is great looking and so on, but do you think that it could pass the pressure tests for a true diver's watch. Our MAKO is market as *Suitable for professional marine activity and serious surface water sports*. I mean, do you know what will happen if someone dives with it? I would take my watch to be tested, but in my town such a service is not provided.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

My brand new mako ! Just arrived this week end.








I swapped the bracelet for a black leather !















What do you think ?


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Where did you get that Sturgeon, i like it.
Is is real or leather with the pattern on?

Chris


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

fiveko said:


> Hi guys, we know that this watch is great looking and so on, but do you think that it could pass the pressure tests for a true diver's watch. Our MAKO is market as *Suitable for professional marine activity and serious surface water sports*. I mean, do you know what will happen if someone dives with it? I would take my watch to be tested, but in my town such a service is not provided.


It's seriously water resistant, and you can feel free to swim with it. It's not a true diver's watch, the lume is a bit weak and the second hand isn't lumed (the Ray is better in this regard), and the bezel is hard to grip when it's wet.

I think of it as a sports watch rather than a dive watch.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

marksmadsen said:


> It's seriously water resistant, and you can feel free to swim with it. It's not a true diver's watch, the lume is a bit weak and the second hand isn't lumed (the Ray is better in this regard), and the bezel is hard to grip when it's wet.
> 
> I think of it as a sports watch rather than a dive watch.


Indeed, the phrase "desk diver" springs to mind when it comes to the Mako and not a serious dive tool at all. I don't dive and I love it, _very_ cool watch at a _very_ cool price. Looks fabulous and i don't care that it is not an ISO diver.

Tony


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> Where did you get that Sturgeon, i like it.
> Is is real or leather with the pattern on?
> 
> Chris


I don't think it's real sturgeon even if it's written 'genuine sturgeon' on it in Spanish!
But the price(25€) seems a bit low for real sturgeon. 
Anyway the nice pattern looks pretty good!
Here is the link. I bought mine there(22mm) but I don't know if they still have it in black?
The delivery was very quick (3 days from Germany to France)

http://www.watch-band-center.com/shop2/index.php/user/watchstrap/suche/1/
I'm not sure the link is working, so once on the site type 'fish' in the product search bar, it should work. I hope...


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

fiveko said:


> Anyway, it looks great. I'll search the net for a similar Photoshop effect.


Try this maybe!

App Store - Pic Grunger


----------



## bobbyslice (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Guys! I recently ordered a Black Mako, which has yet to be shipped. Then I read about the Ray, and I'm astounded that after all the research I did, I did not read about the Ray. Now I'm wondering if I should cancel my Mako order and get a Ray! I really like the look of the Ray, but don't know if it is worth getting over the Mako, which I got for $95 shipped, and can't find the Ray for less than $150 (with bracelet). Is it worth it??


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

bobbyslice said:


> Hey Guys! I recently ordered a Black Mako, which has yet to be shipped. Then I read about the Ray, and I'm astounded that after all the research I did, I did not read about the Ray. Now I'm wondering if I should cancel my Mako order and get a Ray! I really like the look of the Ray, but don't know if it is worth getting over the Mako, which I got for $95 shipped, and can't find the Ray for less than $150 (with bracelet). Is it worth it??


The difference is one of looks. Not as though one is better quality than the other.


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

bobbyslice said:


> Hey Guys! I recently ordered a Black Mako, which has yet to be shipped. Then I read about the Ray, and I'm astounded that after all the research I did, I did not read about the Ray. Now I'm wondering if I should cancel my Mako order and get a Ray! I really like the look of the Ray, but don't know if it is worth getting over the Mako, which I got for $95 shipped, and can't find the Ray for less than $150 (with bracelet). Is it worth it??


Hi,I
2 weeks ago I ordered an Orange ray for $115 shipped free with FedEx from creationwatches.com.
Now its $125 but ask them to give u the 5% discount code.
The ray got a better bracelet than the mako and better bezel.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> The difference is one of looks. Not as though one is better quality than the other.


Size too right? Isn't the Ray bigger?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Citizen V said:


> Size too right? Isn't the Ray bigger?


Honestly, the Ray is simply a Mako but with a different dial, hands, and larger font on the bezel. Orient simply gave it a different name.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Honestly, the Ray is simply a Mako but with a different dial, hands, and larger font on the bezel. Orient simply gave it a different name.


Ah. For some reason I thought one of the changes was making it bigger as well.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

TONY M said:


> Indeed, the phrase "desk diver" springs to mind when it comes to the Mako and not a serious dive tool at all. I don't dive and I love it, _very_ cool watch at a _very_ cool price. Looks fabulous and i don't care that it is not an ISO diver.


I don't care either. It's water resistant enough I don't worry about swimming with it or diving 10 feet into the deep end. That's a bit beyond "desk diver," which is pejorative. Even desk divers sometimes get drenched on the way home from work. I'd worry a bit about that with a watch not 200m WR.


----------



## fbd223 (Dec 25, 2009)

Been a member for two years mine... doesn't get much wrist time these day but still an amazing watch and i love the fact mine has a sapphire crystal...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Citizen V said:


> Ah. For some reason I thought one of the changes was making it bigger as well.


That's what she said.


----------



## fiveko (Aug 26, 2006)

Just some info:
I've consulted with a local watchmaker, and he said that there are 3 ways for water to get into the watch: 
1. Through the back cover
2. Through the crowns
3. Through the glass
Since the first two are identical with a true diver's watch (screw down), then the weak spot might be the glass. I have read somewhere that the watch was tested to withstand the pressure of 20bar for 10 minutes (so it might pass the diver's pressure test). So the logical assumption would be that there should be no problem to dive at the depth of about 100-150 meters (not that I'm a diver, but I AM CURIOUS). |>
Oh, and one last thing the watchmaker mentioned: "if you can, avoid getting the watch into the water." I asked why, since it is water resist and should be no problem with that, and he answered: "When you buy a really tough car, you don't crash it into the first tree, just because it is really tough, right?" o|


----------



## 47 Ronin (Feb 6, 2012)

Here's my black maco with a couple of friends wanting to join the club!I'm currently shopping for a new strap for the watch. Was thinking shark skin.May be a new crystal would finish off this beauty of a watch.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

47 Ronin said:


> Here's my black maco with a couple of friends wanting to join the club!I'm currently shopping for a new strap for the watch. Was thinking shark skin.May be a new crystal would finish off this beauty of a watch.


A winning trio. You're in as long as you are willing to share.


----------



## 47 Ronin (Feb 6, 2012)

Lucky for you, Fort Worth is one of my favorite city's, in my favorite state. Hook me up with seats at Pete's Piano Bar for when I'm back there in several week's time, and you got a deal.


----------



## okietime (Jan 26, 2012)

I just received my first Orient Mako from Amazon.com today! All I can say is: What a watch! The Mako has to be the heaviest watch I've worn. There is something gratifying about knowing you have a solid timepiece on your wrist. I have read a multitude of posts about this watch and viewed some excellent photography. I don't see any need to regurgitate what others have said in their reviews. After all, if you own a Mako or three, you know what they are all about. The Mako has a style and personality all its own and looks far more costly than it is. It is well constructed, accurate, and versatile. What more does one need? I'm excited to own a Mako finally. Here are a few photos.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

okietime said:


> I just received my first Orient Mako from Amazon.com today! All I can say is: What a watch! The Mako has to be the heaviest watch I've worn. There is something gratifying about knowing you have a solid timepiece on your wrist. I have read a multitude of posts about this watch and viewed some excellent photography. I don't see any need to regurgitate what others have said in their reviews. After all, if you own a Mako or three, you know what they are all about. The Mako has a style and personality all its own and looks far more costly than it is. It is well constructed, accurate, and versatile. What more does one need? I'm excited to own a Mako finally. Here are a few photos.


Congratulations! And welcome to the club!
It really looks gorgeous in yellow!
I first bought a black mako, then an orange one and maybe one day a yellow or a blue mako. 
I can't help wearing them everyday. Sometimes both, one on each wrist !! ( crazy I know!)


----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

okietime said:


> I just received my first Orient Mako from Amazon.com today! All I can say is: What a watch! The Mako has to be the heaviest watch I've worn. There is something gratifying about knowing you have a solid timepiece on your wrist. I have read a multitude of posts about this watch and viewed some excellent photography. I don't see any need to regurgitate what others have said in their reviews. After all, if you own a Mako or three, you know what they are all about. The Mako has a style and personality all its own and looks far more costly than it is. It is well constructed, accurate, and versatile. What more does one need? I'm excited to own a Mako finally. Here are a few photos.


Congratulations and welcome to the club..I realy share your enthusiasm..,The yellow Mako is realy skriking and have lots of presence...There is not to much yellow ones out there either.

I myself joined the club with An orange Ray (successor of the mako) and love it. Its simple yet striking, original with character...

Wear it with health...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

The Yellow Mako is a dazzler. Welcome, okietime.


----------



## calvincc (Jan 15, 2012)

Does the crystal scratch easily?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

calvincc said:


> Does the crystal scratch easily?


If you rake a metal file across it, yes.

Under normal daily wearing conditions, no.


----------



## charlieboy89 (Dec 21, 2011)

I finally got my mako about a week ago but couldnt wear it because the seller forgot to include the spring bars. Spring bars arrived but after having heck of a time trying to tighten the end links to stop the rattle, decided to make the hole bigger instead and put the 1.8mm spring bars in. Went to a hobby shop and they had the drill bit. One forum recommended to use gauge #49 (1.853mm) but I used #50 which is a little smaller (1.778mm). Tried it with the 1.8mm spring bars and it fit beautifully and its nice and snug no more rattling.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Well done, man. The thin spring bars are one area the Mako could use some improvement.


----------



## okietime (Jan 26, 2012)

Now that I have had my Mako for just over a week, I can provide a somewhat qualified opinion on this watch. The polished stainless steel on this watch ( and I presume any watch) scratches so easily! If you sneeze in the general direction of this watch scratches appear. I am not a fan of stainless steel bracelets and this one is not an exception. The clasp has a cheapened feel and does not close smoothly at times. The folded end links are not a problem until the bracelet is removed. The end links dig into the watch case and, as a result, cause serious marring and scratching. I have just replaced the factory bracelet with a Brady Straps black sailcloth with yellow contrast stitching. The strap looks and feels great! Now I am am really loving my Orient! I recommend Brady Straps highly. Here is a quick shot of the the new strap:


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

heres mine


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

That Brady strap looks right on, okie.


----------



## hoax (Mar 1, 2012)

Yellow dial with Crown & Buckle Lotus band (the band color is a bit lighter than in the picture). I wanted to go with a color combination that was a little different.


----------



## Okuma (Feb 4, 2012)

I've had my Black Mako about 4 weeks now and I gotta say it's really a good watch for the price.
I'm most impressed by the accuracy of it;
At night when it lies on my desk with the dial up it gains ~1 second and when I wear it, it loses ~1 second.
In total (comparing to an atom watch) it has only lost 5 seconds in 4 weeks! :-! (most accurate mako yet?)

Currently wearing it on a black leather strap with white stitching


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Looks great on that strap.


----------



## tyuvbn (Mar 5, 2012)

hi, i just got my ray for 200SGD. is it considered an ok price?

1. the luminous part of my dial is very greenish in colour(in sunlight) and its very obvious that it has a different colour tone from the date
2. The black colour seems more of grey and makes the watch look a bit old.

please advise whether it is normal as it does not seem to be the case from the pictures i've seen. thanks


----------



## charlieboy89 (Dec 21, 2011)

tyuvbn said:


> hi, i just got my ray for 200SGD. is it considered an ok price?
> 
> 1. the luminous part of my dial is very greenish in colour(in sunlight) and its very obvious that it has a different colour tone from the date
> 2. The black colour seems more of grey and makes the watch look ao bit old.
> ...


Hi welcome to wus.

The price seems reasonable maybe little on higher side.

The greenish tint you are seeing is that due to the sunlight lume is fully charged. Stay indoor for couple hours should look more white.
The dial might look greyish due to reflection of the light and the crystal doesn't have any anti reflective coating either.

Post some pics let's see it!


----------



## js413 (Sep 27, 2011)

Okuma said:


> I've had my Black Mako about 4 weeks now and I gotta say it's really a good watch for the price.
> I'm most impressed by the accuracy of it;
> At night when it lies on my desk with the dial up it gains ~1 second and when I wear it, it loses ~1 second.
> In total (comparing to an atom watch) it has only lost 5 seconds in 4 weeks! :-! (most accurate mako yet?)
> ...


Your Mako looks good on that leather strap. Nice!


----------



## tyuvbn (Mar 5, 2012)

charlieboy89 said:


> Hi welcome to wus.
> 
> The price seems reasonable maybe little on higher side.
> 
> ...


thanks for the welcome


----------



## tyuvbn (Mar 5, 2012)

i'm not sure if it can be seen but the second and minute hands are of slightly green colour (so are the markings) and the face of the watch is grey, not similar to the bezel colour.

sorry for the poor image quality


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

A brand new strap for my mako !


----------



## zeero3 (Apr 26, 2010)

Just bought 5 blue Makos for my 5 groomsmen for December wedding. Got the package yesterday, and now I obviously want one.


----------



## SgtClaymore (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

SgtClaymore said:


> View attachment 645912


*That's* not a Mako!

(Nice watch though!)


----------



## HandsUp (Jul 16, 2011)

zeero3 said:


> Just bought 5 blue Makos for my 5 groomsmen for December wedding. Got the package yesterday, and now I obviously want one.


Awesome! I did the same thing a few months back, but the groom wore one also - so I recommend you grab one for yourself. 

Or maybe an XL, or pepsi bezel'd version to match, yet stand out from the pack? You certainly deserve it!


----------



## desert0mirage (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi! First real post on the forum. Adding a Black Mako taken with my phone and re-sized so I could upload. Here goes nothing! Haha. Thanks to everyone on here for writing such informative posts about this watch (helped me immensely in my decision).


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

desert0mirage said:


> Hi! First real post on the forum. Adding a Black Mako taken with my phone and re-sized so I could upload. Here goes nothing! Haha. Thanks to everyone on here for writing such informative posts about this watch (helped me immensely in my decision).


Welcome to the club. You won't be disappointed with this watch!
It's a real little wonder!
Just like you I bought mine after reading so many good reviews about the Mako. 
I think this watch will never leave my collection. It's now a masterpiece!
Congrats for your choice !


----------



## desert0mirage (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks!


20100 said:


> Welcome to the club. You won't be disappointed with this watch!
> It's a real little wonder!
> Just like you I bought mine after reading so many good reviews about the Mako.
> I think this watch will never leave my collection. It's now a masterpiece!
> Congrats for your choice !


----------



## bmc82 (Mar 1, 2012)

New to the forum, and collecting watches in general. I've lurked on the forum for a little while before joining so I could purchase a watch from a member. Anyways, since lurking the forum I've bought a couple Orients. A Blue Mako and a Ray Raven. Taken with my cell phone, so the picture isn't great quality.


----------



## Valis (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello all.
My Orange Mako on orange Nato with PVD rings! 

Yeah, it's a lot of orange.


----------



## calvincc (Jan 15, 2012)

Can I set the time by turning the crown counterclockwise instead of clockwise? For example, if the watch runs fast, it's much easier to turn the time backward instead of going a 12-hr cycle. I notice that the second hand stops when I turn counterclockwise. Is this going to damage the watch?


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Valis said:


> Hello all.
> My Orange Mako on orange Nato with PVD rings!
> 
> Yeah, it's a lot of orange.


It's never too much for such a beauty!
Here is mine


----------



## sebas0902 (Sep 1, 2009)

mako front por sebas0902, en Flickr


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

calvincc said:


> Can I set the time by turning the crown counterclockwise instead of clockwise? For example, if the watch runs fast, it's much easier to turn the time backward instead of going a 12-hr cycle. I notice that the second hand stops when I turn counterclockwise. Is this going to damage the watch?


It won't damage the movement. It's actually used as a alternative to hacking when the watch doesn't have that capability; called back-hacking.


----------



## Aulus Gellius (Feb 28, 2012)

Does anybody know where to find Orient spare parts? I would like to change the bezel or at least the bezel insert on my Mako. I've looked around on the web but to no avail yet. I've also contacted the official Orient service center here in France but I doubt they will just sell me one part like that.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Aulus Gellius said:


> Does anybody know where to find Orient spare parts? I would like to change the bezel or at least the bezel insert on my Mako. I've looked around on the web but to no avail yet. I've also contacted the official Orient service center here in France but I doubt they will just sell me one part like that.


I ran into the same problem several months ago; I wanted to change my bezel insert from black to blue but no one responded with selling a bezel insert by itself. I ended up buying a blue Mako and re-selling it on WUS after switching out the inserts. It ended up being sold for $20 less than purchase price, although that's without counting shipping costs.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Aulus Gellius said:


> Does anybody know where to find Orient spare parts? I would like to change the bezel or at least the bezel insert on my Mako. I've looked around on the web but to no avail yet. I've also contacted the official Orient service center here in France but I doubt they will just sell me one part like that.





Citizen V said:


> I ran into the same problem several months ago; I wanted to change my bezel insert from black to blue but no one responded with selling a bezel insert by itself. I ended up buying a blue Mako and re-selling it on WUS after switching out the inserts. It ended up being sold for $20 less than purchase price, although that's without counting shipping costs.


you're expecting a lot from Walmart.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Sean779 said:


> you're expecting a lot from Walmart.


Not sure what you mean . But to clarify something, when I meant no one would sell a bezel insert, I meant Orient themselves. I contacted them as well as posted on their forums (or some orient site's forums), but no luck. I think even Invicta offers spare parts, although it may take months to recieve them. Can't say I know anything about companies and selling parts though so that's probably a poor comparison.

EDIT: I believe a Seiko bezel can be put on the Mako. I'm currently searching to see which model it was. Found it:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-orient-hybrid-bezel-swap-264474.html


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Citizen V said:


> Not sure what you mean . But to clarify something, when I meant no one would sell a bezel insert, I meant Orient themselves. I contacted them as well as posted on their forums (or some orient site's forums), but no luck. I think even Invicta offers spare parts, although it may take months to recieve them. Can't say I know anything about companies and selling parts though so that's probably a poor comparison.
> 
> EDIT: I believe a Seiko bezel can be put on the Mako. I'm currently searching to see which model it was. Found it:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-orient-hybrid-bezel-swap-264474.html


I mean that as a large company they're not set up to handle requests such as yours which basically means they could care less.


----------



## tyuvbn (Mar 5, 2012)

is the sound of the movement supposed to be a little creaking and sometimes like there are ball bearings moving?


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Sean779 said:


> I mean that as a large company they're not set up to handle requests such as yours which basically means they could care less.


Citizen emailed me back in a work day about a dial replacement and explained how I could get one. Strangely enough, Citizen is likely even larger so is it because they can handle these requests? I'm guessing Orient is not small enough handle requests like this but not large enough to have service centers and offer these parts like other larger companies.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Citizen V said:


> Citizen emailed me back in a work day about a dial replacement and explained how I could get one. Strangely enough, Citizen is likely even larger so is it because they can handle these requests? I'm guessing Orient is not small enough handle requests like this but not large enough to have service centers and offer these parts like other larger companies.


From everything I've read Citizen is unusual--really one of a kind--in regard to excellent customer service.


----------



## proximal (Dec 13, 2011)

Mine came in the mail today. It had a couple Maratac straps waiting for it.

Maratac Composite (currently $6 on Countycomm and looks great).










Maratac Gray NATO


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

proximal said:


> Mine came in the mail today. It had a couple Maratac straps waiting for it.
> 
> Maratac Composite (currently $6 on Countycomm and looks great).


Very nice deal. Shame they won't use anything besides UPS, which is relatively slow and $10 shipping (even for a single strap). Even then it's tempting.


----------



## proximal (Dec 13, 2011)

Citizen V said:


> Very nice deal. Shame they won't use anything besides UPS, which is relatively slow and $10 shipping (even for a single strap). Even then it's tempting.


I justified it by ordering a bunch of stuff; the shipping still totals $10. Their flashlights are nice.

How well should the date line up in the window? Looking back at the pictures in this thread it seems there is some variation. Mine looked pretty bad when I got it but I did manage to fix it a little and figured it was just due to date changeover. But this is what it looks like this morning. Should I exchange it and try my luck with another one? Bezel on this one turns nicely and it only gained 2 seconds since I set it 12 hours ago.









edit: think I figure out what's going on. There's a lot of play in the date wheel, so moving the watch around will cause it to align/misalign (although it's never quite completely aligned). Is that normal? Hard to imagine that gear is missing half it's teeth.


----------



## mixakos (Mar 4, 2012)

Greetings from Greece


----------



## calvincc (Jan 15, 2012)

Does the screw down crown for the day get unscrewed easily? 

Mine got unscrewed this morning and I have no idea how it happened.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

mixakos said:


> Greetings from Greece


Greecious. Looks great on that strap!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

calvincc said:


> Does the screw down crown for the day get unscrewed easily?
> 
> Mine got unscrewed this morning and I have no idea how it happened.


Shouldn't. Just check it every once in awhile to be sure.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

calvincc said:


> Does the screw down crown for the day get unscrewed easily?
> 
> Mine got unscrewed this morning and I have no idea how it happened.


I have had the same "problem" twice already, I screwed it more tightly and now it seems to be ok.
I have two makos, this happened only on one of them.


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Shouldn't. Just check it every once in awhile to be sure.


I have only had this happen once and it was with the day pusher.


----------



## calvincc (Jan 15, 2012)

Can I swim if the day pusher is unscrewed? I know the newer Mako does not have the screw down pusher. So does that mean it's for extra protection only?


----------



## mlofty72 (Mar 4, 2012)

Just came in. New Orient Ray. Or.."Rayko". In Orange, on Grey Maratec ZULU.


----------



## calvincc (Jan 15, 2012)

The accuracy of the Mako is insanely good. It's only gained 1 second after 6 days.


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm dead set on getting one of these babies (and joining the club!) by the summer. The question now is...black or orange dial?

Also, is there a difference between the spring bars from a Mako sold with straps and a Mako sold on a bracelet?


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

ElScorcho said:


> I'm dead set on getting one of these babies (and joining the club!) by the summer. The question now is...black or orange dial?
> 
> Also, is there a difference between the spring bars from a Mako sold with straps and a Mako sold on a bracelet?


neither get the blue dial. the way it changes colour in the light is amazing. and its just as versatile as the black as its a very deep blue.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

calvincc said:


> The accuracy of the Mako is insanely good. It's only gained 1 second after 6 days.


I'm jealous of all you people with Orients and Seikos gaining only 1 sec per week. All the seikos and orients i owned are always in the 5-15 second range per DAY


----------



## calvincc (Jan 15, 2012)

ElScorcho said:


> I'm dead set on getting one of these babies (and joining the club!) by the summer. The question now is...black or orange dial?
> 
> Also, is there a difference between the spring bars from a Mako sold with straps and a Mako sold on a bracelet?


+1. The blue dial is really mesmerizing.


----------



## calvincc (Jan 15, 2012)

Try resting your watch in a different position at nigh when you take it off. It can help the watch to gain or lose a few seconds depending on the position. This can counter the time gained or lost during the day.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

calvincc said:


> Can I swim if the day pusher is unscrewed? I know the newer Mako does not have the screw down pusher. So does that mean it's for extra protection only?


Best to check the pusher before diving in. On my Black Mako, the pusher was always screwed down tight.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

ElScorcho said:


> I'm dead set on getting one of these babies (and joining the club!) by the summer. The question now is...black or orange dial?


Be careful you start by buying one and you end up with both! (just like me! ...and I have no regret at all!)


----------



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)

Noob checking in. Haven't got any pics of my mako on its own, so took this pic from my post in the "post your collection here thread" because im at work.
I have had no problems with the stiffness of my bezel at all. In fact I would say its smoother than the one on my Monster. I do find that I am cleaning the crystal alot though.
overall a brilliant watch and I think my next purchase will be a black ray.










sorry about posting other watches, I will remove it if needed


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

My first Mako! I just got it yesterday. Looks much better in person. I would not have known about this watch without WUS. Thanks!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Leonine said:


> My first Mako! I just got it yesterday. Looks much better in person. I would not have known about this watch without WUS. Thanks!
> View attachment 663859


That's what we're here for! Nice photo too.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Has anyone looked into custom end links for the Makos? I think I'm getting ready to violate my personal preferences and ditch the bracelet of my orange XL. The end links are frustrating. I might try squeezing them to tighten them, but I don't want to ruin them. It looks like someone did that before and the bottom link is fairly tight. The top one rattles like a maraca. I'm looking at the iso-style rubber strap at timefactors. Just wish it were a tad larger.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Has anyone looked into custom end links for the Makos? I think I'm getting ready to violate my personal preferences and ditch the bracelet of my orange XL. The end links are frustrating. I might try squeezing them to tighten them, but I don't want to ruin them. It looks like someone did that before and the bottom link is fairly tight. The top one rattles like a maraca. I'm looking at the iso-style rubber strap at timefactors. Just wish it were a tad larger.


I wouldn't mind a new bracelet or end links for my Mako either . It's been a while since its release, but I guess no one has done anything like this?


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Citizen V said:


> I wouldn't mind a new bracelet or end links for my Mako either . It's been a while since its release, but I guess no one has done anything like this?


I would love solid endlinks too but you would still be limited to thin springbars with the stock bracelet unless you drill out the final link to make it wider. It is a nice enough bracelet otherwise I feel.

Tony


----------



## mrs1986 (Sep 23, 2010)

Anyone know where to get the bezel insert and the cristal for the mako?? mine get scratched once i borrow it to my brother.... And now i would like to get it repaired... Its a pepsi one... Thanks a lot!


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

mrs1986 said:


> Anyone know where to get the bezel insert and the cristal for the mako?? mine get scratched once i borrow it to my brother.... And now i would like to get it repaired... Its a pepsi one... Thanks a lot!


You may be able to source a bezel insert from Orient USA but previously I've heard they won't sell you the parts. They will probably replace them for you if you sent them in for repair though. As for a crystal, I believe yobokies sells sapphire ones for the Mako, so you could not only replace yours but upgrade it !


----------



## mrs1986 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks! 

I live in Uruguay and i cant send the watch for repair in USA, it would cost much more than the watch itself... Any ebay seller can provide this? Its a shame...


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh my mistake, I should not have assumed you were in US. There are other Orient service centers: ORIENT [ORIENT WATCH CO.,LTD] Service Network list and probably one in Uruguay or close.
There are sadly no ebay sellers that sell parts like this .


----------



## mrs1986 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot again! I guess i will give it a call to see if they can source me a new bezel and maybe cristal!

I been looking around but it seems to not be so clare, is there a way on fitting a seiko  SKX007 bracelet into the mako? nobody try to make the solid end links work for it? Its pretty expensive for me but i can give it a try to reshape the links to see if we can get a better mako


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^That's a great idea. I wonder if a wjean or yobokies 22mm super oyster would fit a Mako?


----------



## kamui4u (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi, new here and picked up my first Orient Mako.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

kamui4u said:


> Hi, new here and picked up my first Orient Mako.
> 
> View attachment 673265


Welcome and congratulations for your choice!
It' a real beauty !


----------



## Spinel (Apr 9, 2012)

I just got my Mako a few weeks ago and I love it so far. Although I fear this may be the start of an expensive collection.


----------



## gorussgo (Apr 12, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> C'mon, folks. It's an affordable classic. I call it the best automatic watch $100 can buy. You love it. I love it. It's a leading contender for most recommended watch on the WUS Affordables Sub-Forum. It's the Orient Mako.
> 
> So, post 'em up. Let's see your Makos!
> 
> ...


I love this watch and am looking to purchase my first! Going to go with either blue or pepsi and wondered which you prefer... Also, what site is the best to order from, in terms of selling only authentic Orient Makos?


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

I wanna get the one spinel has, that one is beautiful.

-J


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

gorussgo said:


> I love this watch and am looking to purchase my first! Going to go with either blue or pepsi and wondered which you prefer... Also, what site is the best to order from, in terms of selling only authentic Orient Makos?


Depends on what you will be wearing it for. The Pepsi is quite colorful and makes a great weekend watch. Blue might be better for everyday wear.


----------



## charlieboy89 (Dec 21, 2011)

gorussgo said:


> I love this watch and am looking to purchase my first! Going to go with either blue or pepsi and wondered which you prefer... Also, what site is the best to order from, in terms of selling only authentic Orient Makos?





Fullers1845 said:


> Depends on what you will be wearing it for. The Pepsi is quite colorful and makes a great weekend watch. Blue might be better for everyday wear.


As Fullers said, I recommend blue for more versatility :-!


----------



## jeromejerome (Dec 31, 2011)

Can someone tell me the smallest wrist size the Mako bracelet can fit?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

jeromejerome said:


> Can someone tell me the smallest wrist size the Mako bracelet can fit?


I'm 6.25" and it fits me fine. I think there's at least one more link that could come out but not 100% sure.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

gorussgo said:


> I love this watch and am looking to purchase my first! Going to go with either blue or pepsi and wondered which you prefer... Also, what site is the best to order from, in terms of selling only authentic Orient Makos?


I have two makos one black and one orange, and I love both !
I bought mine in Germany : OrientUhren.de and I highly recommend this site. Their prices are reasonable (134$ shipping included) and the shipping was quite fast (5days from Germany to France).
Makos are definitely a good choice.


----------



## jeromejerome (Dec 31, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> I'm 6.25" and it fits me fine. I think there's at least one more link that could come out but not 100% sure.


Oh, how tight are you wearing it? Do you think it could fit a 6" wrist without being too loose? Having a narrow wrist makes me sad


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

jeromejerome said:


> Oh, how tight are you wearing it? Do you think it could fit a 6" wrist without being too loose? Having a narrow wrist makes me sad


Home now and I've checked the bracelet. There are another 2 links that could come out so you'll be fine. :-!


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

*I can haz in?*

Purchased a month ago for about $95.00. My first watch in years. I'm loving it. It is so comfortable, pretty, and has been surprisingly dead-on accurate.


----------



## 99chan (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: I can haz in?*

'sup!

i have been looking all around for the Orient Mako XL with black face and orange bezel.

and its impossible to be found. may i know which is a good place to go next after ebay?

im in thailand, so international shipping is a must. thanks!


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: I can haz in?*

Already bored with the rubber strap on my Blue Mako and interested in a NATO. Would this one be a good choice?

Amazon.com: NATO James Bond Divers Strap 22mm Buckle and Keepers: Everything Else


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: I can haz in?*



jc-orginalbdass said:


> Already bored with the rubber strap on my Blue Mako and interested in a NATO. Would this one be a good choice?
> 
> Amazon.com: NATO James Bond Divers Strap 22mm Buckle and Keepers: Everything Else


Yes.


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

My Makos!


----------



## TseTse (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone besides me in the club finding the Mako XL weight to be a problem?
Got one two days ago and am finding that its becomes uncomfortable wearing it after a while.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

TseTse said:


> Anyone besides me in the club finding the Mako XL weight to be a problem?
> Got one two days ago and am finding that its becomes uncomfortable wearing it after a while.


Not at all buddy. It's just like any ordinary watch for me in terms of wrist weight.


----------



## TseTse (Apr 13, 2012)

rsimpsss said:


> Not at all buddy. It's just like any ordinary watch for me in terms of wrist weight.


Maybe its something else like its not laying flat on my wrist, but its sure not as comfortable as my other watches.
On the positive side I love the blue dial. Tried to change the bracelet with a leather strap but am even finding it hard to remove/ dont wanna scratch it yet. Thinking about a leather nato or something.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

My Mako finally saw some salt this weekend.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

TseTse said:


> Maybe its something else like its not laying flat on my wrist, but its sure not as comfortable as my other watches.
> On the positive side I love the blue dial. Tried to change the bracelet with a leather strap but am even finding it hard to remove/ dont wanna scratch it yet. Thinking about a leather nato or something.


I thought there was a picture of a blue XL on a leather NATO last year but I can't find it anywhere. I remember it looked damn good. I'm thinking about doing that to a blue-faced watch of mine.


----------



## TseTse (Apr 13, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I thought there was a picture of a blue XL on a leather NATO last year but I can't find it anywhere. I remember it looked damn good. I'm thinking about doing that to a blue-faced watch of mine.


Or this... on blue nato, georgeoushttps://www.watchuseek.com/f410/orient-cem75002d-nato-strap-279960.html


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

Just got this bad boy today. It's awesome! I love the lume dial. It was a little hard to find but I found it on Amazon through Long Island Watch and the price was pretty good too. This is my first Orient watch in about 32 years. I had a green orient when I was about 16 that I wish I still had now. It was my first quality watch and I dunno why I waited to long to get another. This watch bug I caught in the last couple of months has cost me some serious coin lately!


----------



## Dennis Wakeford (Mar 17, 2012)

Here's my black Mako enjoying a sunny afternoon here in France :









Cheers, Dennis.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

And mine on a Heroic18 Avenger composite strap.


----------



## Darryl197 (May 2, 2012)

I love my Mako. It's my go-to watch. I also have a navy and grey bond nato for it. I want a rubber strap as well as a leather strap or two, just need to find the right ones.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Love these straps on these watches. Not to mention the color combinations.


----------



## RickyGene (Apr 19, 2012)

No photo to post, watch is on it's way, bought from a Forum memeber for a great deal. I am looking forward to getting my 1st Orient Mako XL, Black Dial. I collect Divers and this will the 1st of what looks to be more Makos added to the collection.
The one w/the cream dial (post 491) just sings buy me!


----------



## valueknifelover (Jun 7, 2012)

Two of my most recent purchases this past week.  This watch is freaking amazing... Hard to believe I paid so little for it. I must get more colors


----------



## Protest (Mar 19, 2012)

Here's mine on a black and red rubber strap:















I think I might get one of the other ones in blue, either the XL or Ray. They're like Pringles, once you pop you can't stop.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I like those Isofranes on the XLs. I am thinking of trying rubber on my orange XL and am looking for orange rubber. I can't afford an Iso and the only "homage" strap I know of only comes in black. Any recommendations for alternate straps for the orange Mako XL?
That watch is really becoming my favorite btw. I wish I hadn't paid so little for it because now I can't bring myself to pay regular price for another to be my daily wearer (the orange face just a little too bright to wear every day in the office, though I certainly get away with it more in the summer). I'm thinking the cream or the orange PO-look bezel for my next one.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I've got a blue one too. It seems to be the most popular color. Orient really picked a great shade of blue, too.


----------



## Jon Butcher (Jun 22, 2012)

Ahhh, a humbucker sandwiched into a slot where a single coil used to be- you are indeed a man to be reckoned with sir!



rabihz24 said:


> My first Orient watch that i recieved a couple of days...Cant get enough of my Orange Ray....
> 
> View attachment 619067


----------



## orlick (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi all -- My Mako has been keeping perfect time just +- 5 seconds a day and amazingly it's exactly the same time as it was a week ago. I'm a little concerned about the day not really matching up with the day which you can sort of see in the crappy cell phone picture below. What do you think? Is that something worth returning the watch for?


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

If it really bothers you, you should just return it and get a replacement. Otherwise, misaligned date/day wheels seem to be a fairly common problem.


----------



## capinsac (Jul 28, 2012)

Is the best place to buy a Mako on Amazon? Or try my chances on ebay?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

capinsac said:


> Is the best place to buy a Mako on Amazon? Or try my chances on ebay?


Depends on what you mean by "best." If it were me, I would buy from Automatic Watches | Orient Watch USA.


----------



## KingK12 (Feb 2, 2012)

TONY M said:


> View attachment 530137


Very nice!


----------



## Argali (Jul 9, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I thought there was a picture of a blue XL on a leather NATO last year but I can't find it anywhere. I remember it looked damn good. I'm thinking about doing that to a blue-faced watch of mine.


Here's mine on such a strap.


----------



## capinsac (Jul 28, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Depends on what you mean by "best." If it were me, I would buy from Automatic Watches | Orient Watch USA.


Thanks! Price is comparable to Amazon and I'm assuming the CS will be better when dealing directly with company.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Another advantage to buying from Orient USA is better packaging. The Mako I got from Amazon was shipped in a box that was too large and only cushioned by those air cushions, which often deflate. The watch box arrived a little banged up. The one from Orient USA had bubble wrap or peanuts, in a shipping box that was closer to the size of the actual watch box.


----------



## valueknifelover (Jun 7, 2012)

This little guy served me well while shrimping some today. It will definitely be out there on the water with me again next weekend doing the same thing... Looking good and getting wet and dirty. :-!


----------



## capinsac (Jul 28, 2012)

capinsac said:


> Thanks! Price is comparable to Amazon and I'm assuming the CS will be better when dealing directly with company.


I ended up getting the blue face Mako from Amazon as the price dropped to $107 and orientwatchusa was going to be $173. Hopefully the packaging is o.k.


----------



## capinsac (Jul 28, 2012)

Got my Blue Mako in the mail today!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome! How are you liking it so far?

Tapatalk


----------



## T-Dot (Jun 25, 2012)

I ordered the Blue as well when the price dropped. The Orange has now dropped to $98...Must. Resist.


----------



## capinsac (Jul 28, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Awesome! How are you liking it so far?
> 
> Tapatalk


Loving it! Great watch quality in both appearance and weight/feel. I bought a Getat Luminor Homage a month ago and have been getting used to the size of that watch, so when I switched to the Mako, it first felt a bit on the small side, but after a few days it does seem to be a good size for my puny 6.5" wrist.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Annoyingly, especially as it's one of only two autos that are surviving my watch cull, my Mako seems to be busted. The second hand stops at 30 every time. A shake gets it going again but it stops as soon as the hand gets round to 30 again. 
I suspect getting it fixed will cost almost as much as replacing it :/
Any thoughts? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johant (Jun 12, 2011)

On my wrist today ... a sunny watch for a sunny day


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh just (finally) ordered my Orange Mako...should be here on Thursday!!!


----------



## Wuduso (Aug 19, 2012)

Just received my Mako yesterday!


----------



## P1B1 (May 29, 2012)

Joined the Mako club in the last week. Absolutely love it so far!


----------



## Cscottsss (Jan 11, 2012)

Great thread, trying now to decide between a black Mako or Ray. Arrgggghhh


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Cscottsss said:


> Great thread, trying now to decide between a black Mako or Ray. Arrgggghhh


*Cues subliminal messaging system* "Mako, Mako, Mako, Mako..." ;-)

Tapatalk


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

My orange beauty...finally here!


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

One day with my orange mako, and I think I'm in love. This one's a keeper <3 lol.


----------



## Nicksoft (Aug 24, 2012)

Almost two weeks ago I received my Mako blu, my very first mechanical watch ! ;-)


----------



## JohnP33 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have to say, after reading this thread I have added the blue Mako to my list!

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnP33 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just got online and placed my order for the Blue Mako. Should be here by Thurs. My first purchase since joining the forums. I am excited!

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Milkshakefiend (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd love to join the Mako club, unfortunately I don't have a Mako... 

... I did just buy a blue Ray though! It was an extremely tough call to decide which to get. 

Haven't even yet received the Vostok this site 'made' me buy and already 'made' to buy another! I did manage to justify it to myself though. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vrok423 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just ordered a Black Mako 2. Looking at all the pics made me do it. The bcracelet sold me over the Seiko skx007. That one will have to wait. One question, in tems of size is the 2 alot bigger than say the Alpha sub or a Seiko Sea Urchin.


----------



## JohnP33 (Aug 15, 2012)

It arrived today! More pics soon.
















Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

JohnP33 said:


> It arrived today! More pics soon.
> 
> View attachment 814065
> 
> View attachment 814066


Congrats man, and if you're like most Mako owners you'll find it an accurate timekeeper beyond it's modest price.


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

The question is black or blue for total versatility on wardrobe in the office?


----------



## JohnP33 (Aug 15, 2012)

flori78 said:


> The question is black or blue for total versatility on wardrobe in the office?


Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2

I would say you need both since they are so affordable.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

flori78 said:


> The question is black or blue for total versatility on wardrobe in the office?


I agree with the "get both" comment, but if I had to choose I'd take the black Mako. Keep in mind the Mako XL blue dial and its bezel is noticeably darker than the regular Mako, which makes it a nice compromise between choosing black or blue. (Photo from WUS member Hogrider.)


----------



## kimare (Mar 5, 2009)

I've tried to attach a Seiko Monster rubber strap to my Mako, but the holes at the lugs seems to be to small for the spring bars. Have any attached the Monster strap to the Mako? How did you managed to do it? Other springbars or drilling the holes? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

My Pepsi on a watchadoo








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

My Father's Day present arrived today via the 'bay...my first 'new' watch in 36 years!


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

Mine on an s-series zulu


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

Maratac Elite


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

JohnP33 said:


> It arrived today! More pics soon.
> 
> View attachment 814065
> 
> ...


Very nice !


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

kimare said:


> I've tried to attach a Seiko Monster rubber strap to my Mako, but the holes at the lugs seems to be to small for the spring bars. Have any attached the Monster strap to the Mako? How did you managed to do it? Other springbars or drilling the holes?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Seiko Monster bars are too fat to fit in the Mako's spring bar holes. Try the ones that came with your Mako.

Also, the Monster strap is 20mm and the Mako lugs are 22mm, so don't be surprised if there is a gap to the side of the strap when mounted on the Mako.

Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

HIPdeluxe said:


> View attachment 819227
> 
> 
> My Father's Day present arrived today via the 'bay...my first 'new' watch in 36 years!


Congratulations! I can't think of a better watch with which to break a 36-year fast. Now comes the watch gluttony. ;-)

Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Congratulations! I can't think of a better watch with which to break a 36-year fast. Now comes the watch gluttony. ;-)
> 
> Tapatalk


Too late for the warning...I did say 'new' watch...there's around 80+ 'not new' watches (mainly vintage Seiko, Citizen & Orient) clamouring for display space/wrist time! 

A portion of them:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

HIPdeluxe said:


> Too late for the warning...I did say 'new' watch...there's around 80+ 'not new' watches (mainly vintage Seiko, Citizen & Orient) clamouring for display space/wrist time!


Doh! Man, gluttony is to mild a word for it.

Lovely gagle of vintage beauties, if I do say so.

The Mako looks right at home.

Tapatalk


----------



## subaru123 (Sep 27, 2012)

awesome diver watch at an extremely affordable price point.
here's a contest to win the black, blue or orange Mako for those living in Singapore!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...06631893.32483.159267030840701&type=1&theater


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Well, I don't live in Singapore, but I do have a Mako:


----------



## dav1d (Jan 2, 2012)

La mienne...


----------



## frenchwatchcollector (Aug 21, 2012)

Here are my two Makos which I love a lot...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

dav1d said:


> La mienne...


Great shot!

Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

frenchwatchcollector said:


> Here are my two Makos which I love a lot...
> View attachment 843677
> View attachment 843681
> 
> ...


Beauties, the lot of 'em!

Tapatalk


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

A nice tan leather strap that I bought off the Bay just arrived, so I put my Yellow Mako on it. Not too bad, I think.


----------



## JohnP33 (Aug 15, 2012)

Not bad. It definitely gives it a completely different look.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

Let me join with my Mako addition...


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is my Mako catching a bit of sun


----------



## JohnP33 (Aug 15, 2012)

supersong115 said:


> Here is my Mako catching a bit of sun
> 
> View attachment 853630


I am really digging that band!

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gear (Oct 20, 2012)

If I get an orient ray can I be an honorary member of the club, guys??? haha


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry, Rays are right out of the Mako Club. Have to start your own club.

Tapatalk


----------



## Happytalk (Jun 4, 2012)

Mako as purchased. Forgive the next photo. I prefer my






Orient Ray on the Mako Bracelet. Sharing is caring.


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thought I better go ahead and jump in here. Thanks to all of the great info here, I was finally able to make a decision!

Absolutely love it! I ordered the 2 pc. Zulu at the same time and through it on right away.


----------



## georgemason (Dec 30, 2010)

don't know what went wrong with this post, sorry


----------



## georgemason (Dec 30, 2010)

skywatch said:


> me too... please...please... ;-)
> 
> When I look at this watch I stumble about the price, it looks so good.
> I know that some other WUS friends have had problems with O-USA, and that bums me out because I place this watch up with my favorites, that cost much more. I would not have known about the Mako if not for WUS. Here's my different straps, same watch:
> ...


hi

this *Pam-like thick leather strap* looks really great on the mako, i hope to get a black mako but definitely want to put it on a nice thick leather strap.

if you can, could you tell me what it is and maybe where to get it

thank you


----------



## georgemason (Dec 30, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> C'mon, folks. It's an affordable classic. I call it the best automatic watch $100 can buy. You love it. I love it. It's a leading contender for most recommended watch on the WUS Affordables Sub-Forum. It's the Orient Mako.
> 
> So, post 'em up. Let's see your Makos!
> 
> ...


hi fullers, great thread, i've just asked skywatch about his thick leather strap on his black mako and i'd like to ask you the same please,

the thick black leather strap you have on the black mako looks really great i really like it too (2nd picture from top), if possible could you tell me what it is and where to get it?

many thanks


----------



## georgemason (Dec 30, 2010)

also straps for mako are 22 mm right?

thanks


----------



## elmoski (Oct 31, 2012)

will there be an Orient Ray club?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

georgemason said:


> also straps for mako are 22 mm right?
> 
> thanks


Thanks, George. The black strap with white stitching in my photo is called Darlena and is available from Eddie at Timefactors.com

Yes, the Mako takes a 22mm wide strap.

Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

elmoski said:


> will there be an Orient Ray club?


There will be when you start one, man!

Tapatalk


----------



## georgemason (Dec 30, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Thanks, George. The black strap with white stitching in my photo is called Darlena and is available from Eddie at Timefactors.com
> 
> Yes, the Mako takes a 22mm wide strap.
> 
> Tapatalk


thanks a lot fullers


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## jDrexler (Dec 15, 2011)

So I ordered the Black mako to go with a more conservative dial color (Already rocking green with my Alpinist) but almost immediately after it shipped I started to regret not getting blue.

Well it came in today and I'm really loving the black dial! (probably because its more of a charcoal Grey)


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

What's the best (cheapest ) place for an European to buy the Mako (black + ss)?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

jonasbry said:


> What's the best (cheapest ) place for an European to buy the Mako (black + ss)?


Ebay


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Have a blue Mako, but finding myself lusting after the yellow, problem is i already have a yellow Seiko 7002 and a yellow mini-monster, my budget is limited  what to do??

Chris


----------



## jDrexler (Dec 15, 2011)

Not sure how accurate the app is, but results are pretty promising on the new mako.


----------



## dvhulten (May 16, 2012)

ORIENT 5 Deep Automatik Taucheruhr professional Diver CEM65001B UHREN Automatik Herren

I bought my blue Mako there. Excellent service!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jDrexler said:


> Not sure how accurate the app is, but results are pretty promising on the new mako.


What app is that? IOS or Android?

Tapatalk


----------



## jDrexler (Dec 15, 2011)

iOS, just search for Kello.


Honestly its a bit finicky, and with my alpinist the reading is all over the place. I can't really reccomend it considering the cost.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## pala10 (May 29, 2012)

Can I join?


----------



## ICB (Nov 24, 2012)

Here's my Orient Mako XL with a Hirsch Modena blue leather strap


----------



## Centropolis (Dec 30, 2011)

I officially joined the club literally 35 minutes ago. It's used and it's pretty beat up with scratches on the glass and major ones on the back case. But for CAD$60......I went for it.

Two questions though, when the crown is unscrewed and pulled out, I can wobble it back and forth, is that normal for a Mako? My other screw down crown doesn't do that. *EDIT* - I've found threads about this issue already so no need to comment on this! 

Second question is, this is a blue dial, do you think it will look bettery with a navy blue NATO or a black one? Will a blue NATO be too casual for a shirt (business casual shirt not like wedding shirt).


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Centropolis said:


> I officially joined the club literally 35 minutes ago. It's used and it's pretty beat up with scratches on the glass and major ones on the back case. But for CAD$60......I went for it.
> 
> Two questions though, when the crown is unscrewed and pulled out, I can wobble it back and forth, is that normal for a Mako? My other screw down crown doesn't do that. *EDIT* - I've found threads about this issue already so no need to comment on this!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club! NATO's from Crown & Buckle are cheap enough (quality material) you can get a navy and a black one!

Tapatalk


----------



## Surfstang2020 (May 3, 2012)

I have my first orient on the way! Patiently awaiting its arrival it's a yellow mako can't wait to get it 


Sent from your moms phone


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Mmm still toying with getting a yellow one, as mention before have a yellow Seiko 7002, not sure if the Mako is different enough to warrant the purchase at the mo 

Chris


----------



## TheMagicPancake (Dec 8, 2012)

Just ordered a black Mako. Will be coming in on the 10th, which happens to be my birthday. I'll be updating with hopefully decent pictures once it comes in.


----------



## K-Rube (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello Mako owners. I am new to the forum here and since becoming addicted to wearing a watch about a year ago (I don't sleep without one), I recently decided to another affordable watch to my small collection. I was this close to pulling the trigger on some oversized Invicta before I thankfully found WUS where I discovered and immediately fell in love with Orient Subs. I've spent all of my last two weeks of free time trolling through this forum looking at photos, reading posts trying to figure out if I wanted the Mako or Ray in either blue or black. Today I finally decided I was leaning towards the blue Mako and then tonight at work I randomly saw an Italian woman with a blue Mako on and was seriously blown away at how great it looked in person. It was definitely fate knowing how rare it is to see someone with a Mako. I will have a blue Mako soon and will post photos when I get it. Thank you everyone for posting photos on here and being so informative, it really helps in the decision making.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome, K-Rube! Your addiction will be fed with enthusiasm here! Enjoy your Mako!


----------



## diulastar (Feb 21, 2009)

After much hesitation I finally got a Mako in because I really wanted a watch on a steel bracelet. It looks much much better in real life (I have a Blue Mako) and it doesn't quite have that cheap looking gleam in some of the pictures... No wonder it's a forum favorite!


----------



## jesot (Dec 14, 2012)

I just bought my first watch and joined the club at the same time! Can't wait for it to arrive!

I got a blue one. Thinking about print it on a brown leather strap at some point...maybe a blue leather one?

It'll be on SS for awhile, though.

Went with blue because I like its character and because I was able to get a Skagen that I liked to suit the needs the black one would have served for $55.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome and congrats. I have a blue too, brown leather does look good, mines currently on a navy blue stingray 


Chris


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Some fantastic looking watches guys, trying to find an orange mako just now so hopefully i can join the club soon!! b-)


----------



## Jaymo (Dec 5, 2012)

Does the Ray count? I just ordered one tonight and can't wait for it to come in. I'm a sucker for a blue dial. The blue dial and blue bezel insert just get me all excited.


----------



## Surfstang2020 (May 3, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> Mmm still toying with getting a yellow one, as mention before have a yellow Seiko 7002, not sure if the Mako is different enough to warrant the purchase at the mo
> 
> Chris


Well you won't be dissapointed I love mine sorry for the crappy cell phone pic but here ya go









Sent from your moms phone


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

may I join?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's my Blue. The watch is a nice design, but this example is a bit of a beater.


----------



## nexx2 (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice strap! Where did you get it?


----------



## Watch Crazy (Aug 13, 2009)

One of my favorites. Really an attention grabber.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

nexx2 said:


> Nice strap! Where did you get it?


Hi, if you're asking about the strap on mine, it's an Ebay strap from a seller called Renox_Company. They used to sell these for $12 or so, and they're okay for the money, though they scuff a bit more easily than I like.

I periodically check out the ultra-cheap bands on Ebay and elsewhere, and I bought a few of these a while back. I've probably been a bit happier with the discounted Timex and other branded (Wenger, etc.) bands I sometimes see in the $5-$15 range than these nameless generics, but they aren't bad for the money. The degree to which they are actually leather rather than some clever synthetic is not something I'd venture to guess, but they look and even smell the part, albeit multipiece.


----------



## revad (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## derik (May 22, 2012)

Just received mine today! Ordered from Creation Watches Sunday night and got it here in Hong Kong on Thurday morning. I cant be happier for what I paid..
Now I have to resize links.. 
Where do you usually get it done, if not by yourselves.?
Do You think i can goto omega, as i resize an omega, and also get my Mako resized?? I have no idea if this is ok


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

The price of admission seemed reasonable so I joined yesterday (Blue Mako XL). I posted my initial thoughts over in the Orient forum:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/mako-xl-tim-tebow-watches-792139.html


----------



## hphan123 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry for the poor iPhone picture, here is my blue mako on a 20mm leather nato! I've been using the nato with a timex weekender and wanted to see how it'd look on my new mako. Let me know what you guys think! I also purchased a grey/blue nato from somebody on this forum.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Personally, I love the look of blue and leather. Looks great!


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

hphan123 said:


> Sorry for the poor iPhone picture, here is my blue mako on a 20mm leather nato! I've been using the nato with a timex weekender and wanted to see how it'd look on my new mako. Let me know what you guys think! I also purchased a grey/blue nato from somebody on this forum.


I don't think it looks good. I think leather NATOs are better in theory than in practice. I had one, and I don't like how the finished side of the leather goes against the wrist, nor how the "furry" side shows, as in your pic above.

You've got this nice shiny watch, but that just dresses it down too much, IMO.

I think maybe it would look good on a thick regular, two-piece leather strap. Brown is good. Blue would also work, and so would beige, etc.


----------



## hphan123 (Dec 16, 2012)

Do you have any two piece leather suggestions? 
I was thinking about ordering one of these two, I know they're not the best, but for the price they seem like they could hold up pretty well. 
18 20 22 24mm Genuine Leather Matt Soft Dark Brown Color Watch Strap Band C98 | eBay
18 20 22 24mm Genuine Leather Matt Soft Light Brown Color Watch Strap Band C94 | eBay
I think the leather nato is nice in the sense that it doesn't clunk up my tiny wrist as opposed to a thicker two piece leather strap.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I really wouldn't waste the money, i did on the same strap, only in black, thinking they looked ok in the photo, it's now sat in a box never to be seen again, most likely.
It may well have lasted a little while, but it neither looked or felt nice.
A decent strap can be had for not too much more, and will last a lot longer, feel and look better.


Chris


----------



## coastiesquid (Oct 26, 2011)

chirs1211 said:


> Mmm still toying with getting a yellow one, as mention before have a yellow Seiko 7002, not sure if the Mako is different enough to warrant the purchase at the mo
> 
> Chris


Go for it, you'll love it. The pics really don't do the yellow dial justice. I've seen the yellow Seiko divers in person and they don't look near as nice IMO.


----------



## hphan123 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

coastiesquid said:


> Go for it, you'll love it. The pics really don't do the yellow dial justice. I've seen the yellow Seiko divers in person and they don't look near as nice IMO.


I probably will  love my yellow 7002, though i'll love it more once i get rid of the gold hands 

Chris


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Still in the club... but my Mako looks a bit different now...


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks great! How did you pull that off? Are they a straight replacement? Also, is that an aftermarket bracelet or from another watch?

Thanks!


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Chief,

The bracelet is Yobokies Beads of Rice with the skx007 ends. The radius fits the case but the side profile needed a bit of help, nothing too hard.

The Bezel is not so easy... I used a piece of guitar string (a heavy gauge "G" string to be exact) to make a "C" clip to go into the groove in the Mako's case just beneath the glass. It was a bit of trial and error to get just the right thickness string, just the right length and just the right kink in it to help the bezel lock in. Also had to hold my tongue right ;-). The great part is now I have a bezel that works! And it clicks too!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice work, Sil! I'm really digging that bracelet.

Is that also a 007 bezel?

Tapatalk


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Nice work, Sil! I'm really digging that bracelet.
> 
> Is that also a 007 bezel?
> 
> Tapatalk


Thank you Ful, yes it is the Seiko bezel... doesn't look half bad on the Murphy either....







One could also use the plain bezel that Dave Murphy makes for a non diver look. 
That would be much easier to retro-fit as it wouldn't be a functioning bezel... My original Mako bezel was next to useless! Very disappointed!!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Murphy bezel & 007 insert. Win!

Tapatalk


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Murphy bezel & 007 insert. Win!
> 
> Tapatalk


I agree but what really makes it work is the Scotch-brite pad :-!


----------



## Alobar (Oct 28, 2012)

Ordered my black MAKO just yesterday...hopefully it will be here, in about a week, so I can join in...

Happy New Year to all of you guys, from Greece!


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi guys!
I'm fairly new to the world of watches, but after digging through the interwebs for a successor to my Seiko Macchina Sportiva by Guigiaro (sadly it's faulty, hopefully it can be repaired) I became a bit overwhelmed and already have a fairly long wishlist. So I guess I have a new - and a very expensive - hobby 
After reading through nearly all of the 60 pages of this thread, I just ordered a blue Mako to be the first of many to come 
I want to have different straps and I need some help with that.
What do you guys think about these? Thanks 
22mm HQ Rubber Diver Strap Fit PANERAI Maratac 22 BLUE | eBay
Padded Watch Strap Band CANYON Genuine Leather Stainless Steel Buckle - MV | eBay
Oh, and feel free to suggest your fav strap


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

heady91 said:


> Hi guys!I'm fairly new to the world of watches, but after digging through the interwebs for a successor to my Seiko Macchina Sportiva by Guigiaro (sadly it's faulty, hopefully it can be repaired) I became a bit overwhelmed and already have a fairly long wishlist. So I guess I have a new - and a very expensive - hobby After reading through nearly all of the 60 pages of this thread, I just ordered a blue Mako to be the first of many to come I want to have different straps and I need some help with that.What do you guys think about these? Thanks 22mm HQ Rubber Diver Strap Fit PANERAI Maratac 22 BLUE | eBayPadded Watch Strap Band CANYON Genuine Leather Stainless Steel Buckle - MV | eBayOh, and feel free to suggest your fav strap


Hi! I'm sure you'll love your Mako! It's such a great watch for such a low price.I'd go for the padded watch strap, I 've always loved makos on leather even if mine has returned to it's metal bracelet just recently, just for a change.
Here are mine on leather straps, if it can help you make a choice !


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I usually love those Maratacs but the padded leather you linked to would be great with a Mako - orange, yellow and blue would match the face and any would compliment the black. Enjoy your gateway drug! ;-)


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Stingray


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

> I usually love those Maratacs but the padded leather you linked to would be great with a Mako - orange, yellow and blue would match the face and any would compliment the black. Enjoy your gateway drug! ;-)


Exactly. Just like on 20100's last picture (orange stitching for the orange Mako) I'd like that in blue but the problem is that I simply can't find a strap with coloured inside... :/
What do you think about this one?








I chose the Maratac as well because I'm a bartender and that would suit my needs better than a leather strap IMO.



> Here are mine on leather straps, if it can help you make a choice !


Thanks  Where can I buy a strap like this? I just can't find it. Preferably with blue stitching and inside 
BTW this looks amazing. Maybe I'll go for it next time


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

heady91 said:


> Exactly. Just like on 20100's last picture (orange stitching for the orange Mako) I'd like that in blue but the problem is that I simply can't find a strap with coloured inside... :/
> What do you think about this one?
> View attachment 922906
> 
> ...


Mine comes from this seller, whom I recommend. I bought many straps from him and never had any problems.
In blue, with blue inside as well !

Watch band Sportive Terracare 22mm black padded Piero Magli


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

20100 said:


> Mine comes from this seller, whom I recommend. I bought many straps from him and never had any problems.
> In blue, with blue inside as well !
> 
> Watch band Sportive Terracare 22mm black padded Piero Magli


Thanks, mate. It's more of an eyecatcher in orange, but first I'd like an all-around watch


----------



## hertz088 (Jul 8, 2012)

may I join the club ? :-d


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

I've got mine, too


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

I haven't put this in here yet (I don't think). Will an orange 'un get me in the club?


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

waterdude said:


> I haven't put this in here yet (I don't think). Will an orange 'un get me in the club?
> View attachment 924986


It certainly will. I just got the blue, but I'm falling in love with the orange as well.


----------



## postcardcv (Nov 21, 2012)

My orange XL arrived today so I'm in the club now. First impressions is that it is a solid enough watch and seems well made, the self winder seems noisier than on the Seikos that I have but stil not an loud enough to be an issue. The bracelet is also not the best, especially the clasp which doesn't sit quite right for me. I do find the way of changing the day displayed a bit odd as I am sure I'm going to push that button accidentally on more than one occasion! All in though it seems like a nice watch for the money, definitely glad I got one to give it a go.


----------



## Alobar (Oct 28, 2012)

Mine has just arrived yesterday!!!Excited!!!!Love it!!!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tmas7 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi all. First post here. This black dial Mako and Maratac strap came today. It's a nice upgrade to the $10(thrift store find) quartz Swiss Military I was sporting.
Swiss Military Quartz







Mako



















I'm quite pleased with the purchase.


----------



## postcardcv (Nov 21, 2012)

postcardcv said:


> My orange XL arrived today so I'm in the club now. First impressions is that it is a solid enough watch and seems well made, the self winder seems noisier than on the Seikos that I have but stil not an loud enough to be an issue. The bracelet is also not the best, especially the clasp which doesn't sit quite right for me. I do find the way of changing the day displayed a bit odd as I am sure I'm going to push that button accidentally on more than one occasion! All in though it seems like a nice watch for the money, definitely glad I got one to give it a go.


This morning on only the fourth day that I've worn the watch it fell off my wrist. It seems one of the spring bars snapped, I assume it was supplied like this as the watch has only seen three days wear around the house. Annoyingly I don't have any spare bars... Might look for a new strap for it, any recommendations for a new strap for an orange XL?


----------



## r80rew (Oct 16, 2012)

is that standard lume or a relume job?


----------



## tmas7 (Jul 20, 2012)

r80rew said:


> is that standard lume or a relume job?


Mine? Standard. I only replaced the urethane dolphin band with that Bond NATO. By the way the bezel rotates just fine. 4 days now and it seems to be about 20 sec slow. Is that good for this watch?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

tmas7 said:


> Mine? Standard. I only replaced the urethane dolphin band with that Bond NATO. By the way the bezel rotates just fine. 4 days now and it seems to be about 20 sec slow. Is that good for this watch?


I believe the tolerance for the Mako movement is +/- 30 sec./24hrs. So -20 sec. is within range.

The movement can be regulated to much greater accuracy, though for not much $$.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> I believe the tolerance for the Mako movement is +/- 30 sec./24hrs. So -20 sec. is within range.
> 
> The movement can be regulated to much greater accuracy, though for not much $$.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


I think that's 20 seconds for four days, or five seconds a day. Can you still regulate for more accuracy than that?


----------



## kleber (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello, can I join the club? On 15 of January I've bought Mako. And today it have tolerance +9 sec. Is it normal?


----------



## ChangXia (Jan 6, 2009)

cem75007w my Christmas 2012 present : )


----------



## hphan123 (Dec 16, 2012)

anybody ever pair the blue mako with a blue alligator strap?
If so can you post a picture? Thanks!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

kleber said:


> Hello, can I join the club? On 15 of January I've bought Mako. And today it have tolerance +9 sec. Is it normal?]


Yes, that is within range for the movement. Here's a handy little guide I use for fine tuning.


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just got my first Mako, Orange XL and put it on a Hadley-Roma black alligator grain for now..Can I join the club? Haven't set the date or adjusted the time yet.


----------



## PatrickCheung (Jun 8, 2012)

I got my first dive watch and my entry ticket to the Orient Mako club yesterday! A WUS member sold his Black Mako for $60, so I picked it up! I never liked dive watches much, but I figured I'd have to try one at least once! Even for a diver, the Mako is pretty cool...

Here it is, in Black and White... because I'm colour-blind and I have trouble with colour photos 8D. Now to find a nice strap for it!


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's my first mechanical watch, purchased only about a year ago, that got me into watches. In the year of ownership I played around with different bands and bracelets before settling on the mesh seen below. I also polished the lugs with some cape cod to dress it up more. One of these days I'll get a sapphire from Harold and have Jay swap out the crystal.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

May as well post mine in here as well.


----------



## mgnix623 (Jan 22, 2013)

*New Mako*

Hey guys,

Just got my new Mako this past week. Safe to say that I love it!


----------



## DesertZero (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: New Mako*

Both the watch and strap showed up today!


----------



## Javy (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is mine, a Mako XL with luminous dial.


----------



## Alobar (Oct 28, 2012)

Can't get enough of it...


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

I ordered a CEM65001B today. Got to wait for it to arrive in the UK from the US now. Hopefully sometime next week. Been lusting after one for ages and finally been able to afford it. Can't wait


----------



## am112523 (Sep 18, 2012)

Loving the mako...feels classy on black leather lol


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

Mine turned up in the mail today and I have to say that I'm blown away by the quality look and feel of this watch. It certainly doesn't seem like a £100 piece. Pictures definitely don't do it justice. I was expecting it to feel a little cheap and flimsy but it really isn't. I even like the bracelet that seems to upset people the most about it. This has certainly made me want to buy more Orient watches and that Bambino I have been eyeing up has gone on the "must have" list.

I think everyone should have a Mako and I can totally understand why it has a cult following. Pour me a glass of that kool aid!

Apologies for the picture but I'm struggling with a broken hand at the minute.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

My beautiful yellow Mako. A mission it was to acquire it but it was well worth it

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kings90 (Feb 8, 2013)

Got my Mako 3 weeks ago, love how the colour changes from a subtle blue when inside to a nice, flashier, shade of blue outdoors. 
Crappy cell phone pic, but still a beautiful watch!


----------



## claudiu.radu (Feb 9, 2013)

Just got my OM yesterday. Amazing! Now I'm just waiting that my brown leather strap will arrive. Until then...


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

A few pics of the blue mako on my icy deck.


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

captaincaveman79 said:


> A few pics of the blue mako on my icy deck.


*phew* you said "Deck"


----------



## The_Guru (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I am new member and would like to add my collection to this GREAT ORIENT CLUB , I bought these watches in this week after going through your posts so many times.

My first automatic watches. Orient Mako XL and Orient Mako bought it this week.
View attachment 992322


----------



## 4Play (Mar 12, 2011)

Patrick... Your B&W photos are so awesome it made my poor point and shoot cry. You nailed the sweetness factor. As much as I want to add a new timepiece to my stable, I have to look for a new camera. Now my wallet is crying... such a life for a WIS. o|

The lume dial and orange with black bezel are my two favorites. I've heard that the lume on the lume dial sucks. Can anyone verify this for me?


----------



## ac921ol (Sep 21, 2010)

Can people please post up some black mako with brown leather 2 piece straps. I have a NATO black and the bracelet looking for a brown leather padded. Thanks, also is the regular mako 22mm??


----------



## T-Dot (Jun 25, 2012)

Finally got my hands on my Blue Mako. I'm considering putting a silicone strap on it for the warmer months (I'm thinking blue or red) Any recommendations for a deployant strap?


----------



## invictus87 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi All!

I would like to join the Mako Club. I have a Blue Mako and I'm surprised about the accuracy of the movement. Best watch for this price. Pics of my watch:


----------



## idburns (Mar 1, 2009)

I've had my black Mako for 2+ years now, I wear it every day.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's my Ray on its original bracelet. Next, I'm going to install Harold's albacore clasp when it comes in.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

Can a Orient Ray join the party?

Oh it can! Thanks guys


IMG_0483 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr

IMG_0478 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr

IMG_0476 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr

IMG_0472 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr

IMG_0471 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr

IMG_0469 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr

IMG_0465 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr

IMG_0464 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Does the black Mako XL have a dull black dial like the Seiko 007? Its hard to tell from some of the pics and videos I've seen. 

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Bump

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## claudiu.radu (Feb 9, 2013)

OM looks great in leather


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent using a typewriter.


You would be the 666th post...


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Does the black Mako XL have a dull black dial like the Seiko 007? Its hard to tell from some of the pics and videos I've seen.
> 
> Sent using a typewriter.


And it's only slightly glossier. Not a flat black but not shiny either


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

*A little strap change for the orange Mako!:-d

Went ahead and put on some fattie spring bars as well...



































*


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

H3RRINGTON said:


> You would be the 666th post...


Oh wow. Didn't even realize that. Ha! Was bumping so that maybe someone could answer my question. Doh!

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

H3RRINGTON said:


> And it's only slightly glossier. Not a flat black but not shiny either


Thanks, buddy! I just noticed from pics above that they make a Pepsi Ray. Never saw that one when looking at Orients.

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Here's my Ray on its original bracelet. Next, I'm going to install Harold's albacore clasp when it comes in.


Is that Pepsi Ray original or did you mod it? I've never seen one, it looks amazing!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

MP83 said:


> Is that Pepsi Ray original or did you mod it? I've never seen one, it looks amazing!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Has to be a mod, as I've never seen a Pepsi Ray. I looked.

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Has to be a mod, as I've never seen a Pepsi Ray. I looked.
> 
> Sent using a typewriter.


Figured it out, it is a bezel from a Seiko SKX009


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

MP83 said:


> Figured it out, it is a bezel from a Seiko SKX009


Yep. That's what we call a Pepsi "Meiko".


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> Yep. That's what we call a Pepsi "Meiko".


Hmmm... Or maybe, in this case, a "Reiko".


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yup, you've already figured it out. It's a Ray with a 009 bezel. One nit I've had with the Mako/Ray are their hard-to-grip bezels that also leave the crystal too exposed. With the Seiko bezel, there's a flange that extends a hair past the height of the crystal so it no longer stands proud. Much better protected from scratches and it is far easier to grip. I always had to dig a finger nail into one of the Orient's indentations to get a grip. No more. Plus the red/blue match the blue dial and blood tip perfectly.

My next mod is to swap the flat crystal for the domed hardlex from my Sumo when the latter gets a sapphire upgrade.



MP83 said:


> Is that Pepsi Ray original or did you mod it? I've never seen one, it looks amazing!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atomicmax (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's mine, a new arrival today 

View attachment 1009720


----------



## czarcasm (Mar 2, 2013)

I found I like this watch way too much to use as a beater. I'm thinking about having a sapphire crystal fitted so I feel more comfortable wearing it daily. It's already got a small scratch... It's not really visible unless you bring it right up to your face, but knowing it's there is enough to kill me a little on the inside.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

czarcasm said:


> I found I like this watch way too much to use as a beater. I'm thinking about having a sapphire crystal fitted so I feel more comfortable wearing it daily. It's already got a small scratch... It's not really visible unless you bring it right up to your face, but knowing it's there is enough to kill me a little on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an XL?

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## czarcasm (Mar 2, 2013)

It's a Ray... I should have mentioned that, sorry!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

czarcasm said:


> It's a Ray... I should have mentioned that, sorry!


Its all good. I figured it was that or an XL. Just looks large in the pic. I have that same watch, but its small. Lol. Still a great watch though.

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

.


----------



## Kings90 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice pictures! How much does Yobokies charge for that clasp?



captaincaveman79 said:


> Here's my Ray on its original bracelet. Next, I'm going to install Harold's albacore clasp when it comes in.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Kings90 said:


> Nice pictures! How much does Yobokies charge for that clasp?


Thanks. $28 shipped. All solid machined steel with diver's extension.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are some of my other modded Makos/Rays. Besides the "Ray-ko" I swapped the cases of a Ray and Mako (Rayko, May?). 

Love these watches. All of them are between -3 to +5 seconds per day.


----------



## eu9ene (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi All,
I have owned several orients(revolver,mforce, star dress watches) for a few years now, but still my favourite is a black mako which I bought 2 years ago and still used as my daily watch. I recently had the feeling that my favourite mako was going to be discontinued with the arrival of the Ray. I quickly set out to get another mako today from my local AD. I was however open to getting the Ray if I found it any better than the mako. I first tried the Ray and found that the bracelet was lighter and felt more flimsy than the mako's. The case felt lighter too, or maybe it was because of the bracelet. I was set on getting a blue dial one by then. I compared the pepsi blue, all blue and ray's blue dials. I stared at them for a good 5 minutes and I noticed that the all blue and ray's blue dials were similar in colour but the blue dial on the pepsi was different as it shimmers much more. I asked the AD about this and the AD said that I was right. I decided on the pepsi and am really happy with it but can anyone confirm if this is really the case or are both my eyes and the AD playing tricks on me?

Btw, I strongly believe there is no watch in the world that can beat the quality of the mako(bracelet and all) at this price range even if there are some with foggy crystals which I heard is due to QC issues but is a simple and quick fix


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

I'm sure you've seen this combo many times but never hurts to,be reminded if a good thing...

Mako on Bradystrap Sailcloth.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

playing around with my new lens


IMG_0914 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr


IMG_0917 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr


IMG_0921 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr


IMG_0926 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

H3RRINGTON said:


> playing around with my new lens
> 
> 
> IMG_0914 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr
> ...


Those are some great macro shots.

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Those are some great macro shots.
> 
> Sent using a typewriter.


Thank you!


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, hopefully since I already joined the Mako Club, it'll be ok to show off the new one here as well.?

Devario quartz... Also put it on a Zulu with fattie spring bars right away. I love the Mako so much, I thought that I'd give this one a try. So far - So good!! Very similar, but oh so different. Apples to oranges... or, lemons to oranges in this case!

:-d


----------



## Kings90 (Feb 8, 2013)

The Mako and me have been together for over 2 months now, and it has been keeping excellent time. Love ALMOST every aspect of it, only the hollow end links are driving me crazy. Not only are they rather noisy, the springbars are bent because of the strange design of the links.
Changed the bracelet to a water proof leather strap untill I have found a resolution for my end links. Doesn't look too bad though, I'll upload the pics in a few days.
Anybody with a good adress for solid end links for my Mako?

Ciao



Kings90 said:


> Got my Mako 3 weeks ago, love how the colour changes from a subtle blue when inside to a nice, flashier, shade of blue outdoors.
> Crappy cell phone pic, but still a beautiful watch!
> 
> View attachment 965274


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, my Mako XL finally showed up. It was delivered to the wrong address and had to be located. Just glad I got it. 

I absolutely love this watch. It has a nice weight and it looks so classy. I took the bracelet off right out of the box and put it on a black NATO while I await the arrival of the NATO's I got for it. They should be here tomorrow. I'll post pics of it with the new NATO's tomorrow, but for now, here is a quick pic. 

Seriously, a really great watch and happy with deciding to get it. 



Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Well, my Mako XL finally showed up. It was delivered to the wrong address and had to be located. Just glad I got it.
> 
> I absolutely love this watch. It has a nice weight and it looks so classy. I took the bracelet off right out of the box and put it on a black NATO while I await the arrival of the NATO's I got for it. They should be here tomorrow. I'll post pics of it with the new NATO's tomorrow, but for now, here is a quick pic.
> 
> ...


nice snag, vg! did you get a good deal on it? pm me 
i really want to love the orient ray, but it wears too small...this post may push me over the edge


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

tallwatcher said:


> nice snag, vg! did you get a good deal on it?
> i really want to love the orient ray, but it wears too small...this post may push me over the edge


Thanks. I was originally going to buy it from LongIslandWatch, but they were out-of-stock. I decided to wait to grab it when they restocked it, but was informed that they weren't getting their shipment yet, so I looked for one on eBay. I found it for less than $150 and grabbed it.

It was a difficult decision between the black or the blue. I decided on the black because I already have a blue Orient Ray.

As mentioned above, I have a Ray in blue and an original Mako in black. I like both a lot, but like you, I feel they wear too small. I'm still going to keep them because they're just great watches. The size issue from the other two is one reason why I chose to get the XL.

The XL is the same great watch that the other two are, just larger. Trust me, if you grab the XL, you won't regret it. And if you do, I'll buy if from you.

I see myself wearing this quite a bit.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Thanks. I was originally going to buy it from LongIslandWatch, but they were out-of-stock. I decided to wait to grab it when they restocked it, but was informed that they weren't getting their shipment yet, so I looked for one on eBay. I found it for less than $150 and grabbed it.
> 
> It was a difficult decision between the black or the blue. I decided on the black because I already have a blue Orient Ray.
> 
> ...


i won't regret getting it...but my wallet will! it's still smokin' after a flurry of purchases 

still, i love the ray...it's a perfect affordables watch in every way. spectacular lume, nice look...just a hair small....arrrrgh

wear the new arrival in good health!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

tallwatcher said:


> i won't regret getting it...but my wallet will! it's still smokin' after a flurry of purchases
> 
> still, i love the ray...it's a perfect affordables watch in every way. spectacular lume, nice look...just a hair small....arrrrgh
> 
> wear the new arrival in good health!


Thank you, sir! I hear ya on the smokin' wallet. Lol. Sometimes ya just gotta. Hahaha My wallet tries to sneak away when I start ordering car parts. Lol.

It never gets far.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, here is the NATO I ordered for the XL. This NATO screamed to be put on this watch, similar to my 007. It just works. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

A few pics of the Ray and Mako 1 on their new NATO's.










Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> A few pics of the Ray and Mako 1 on their new NATO's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see the h3rrington NATO in the flesh!


----------



## Simjo (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey Guys - I'm a long time lurker around these forums, but decided it was time to write my first post and it just had to be dedicated to the Mako!

Based on all your recommendations, I've been and bought the Blue Mako - great choice, I love it! £62 shipped to my door within a week from Amazon - that's a pretty good deal, although I did change the stock rubber strap for one from Sectime.

Love the movement and the blue face, it's got a great tone to it. Don't have the same stiffness issues that some have had with the bezel so it sounds like they've sorted that.

Thanks for your recommendations, I'm now craving my next purchase...

Pics below (please excuse the crap iPhone camera)


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice choice, Simjo. Enjoy!

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## kaleb (Feb 2, 2013)

Awesome combo, Simjo!

I just received my blue Orient Ray in the mail yesterday and am looking for a strap pretty much exactly like the one on your Mako. Wonder if they ship to Iowa... 

Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## Simjo (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks! I think Sectime do ship internationally, but Weston Watch Straps definitely do.

Try this:

BRAND NEW Darlena ''Rustic, Vintage'' leather strap. 3 colours, 4 widths. Amazing! - Weston Watch Straps

It'll cost £2.50 to ship to the States - not bad! That's near as dammit the same as the one on mine and it'll come in 22mm :-!. If not, there are plenty of sellers on the bay that'll do a similar one!

Cheers


----------



## mopmop77 (Feb 2, 2012)

I loves my Mako.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Now that is just unfairly awesome. A smooth bezel Mako. Well done!


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Now that is just unfairly awesome. A smooth bezel Mako. Well done!


Indeed...Mopmop where did you have that done?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

This came in the mail today, very pleased with my purchase. New straps are on the way!















Can I join the club??


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> This came in the mail today, very pleased with my purchase. New straps are on the way!
> 
> View attachment 1042790
> View attachment 1042791
> ...


you got a ray, you're good. enjoy!


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> This came in the mail today, very pleased with my purchase. New straps are on the way!
> 
> View attachment 1042790
> View attachment 1042791
> ...


What strap you got incoming? My Mako will be here Fri. and I plan on using it on the same NATOs I use for my Maratac.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> What strap you got incoming? My Mako will be here Fri. and I plan on using it on the same NATOs I use for my Maratac.


I ordered a leather NATO and blue Nato from Crown & Buckle. I've ordered from them before and they've been great. Quick shipping and fairly priced.















*Photos borrowed from Crown&Buckle


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

That will look nice! I have a leather NATO with similar color but different texture. Your pic of that blue NATO just set off a light bulb in my head. I forgot the Mako has some polish to the bezel/case parts. I can finally utilize some NATOs with polished hardware!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

IRBilldozer said:


> That will look nice! I have a leather NATO with similar color but different texture. Your pic of that blue NATO just set off a light bulb in my head. I forgot the Mako has some polish to the bezel/case parts. I can finally utilize some NATOs with polished hardware!


Yeah I'm really excited, I think they will be a perfect combination! They should be here tomorrow or Friday, Ill post some pics so you can see how the blue NATO looks.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Well here are some pics as promised. I'm really happy with how well the blue NATO matched the blue Ray


----------



## Dave8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Those straps look really good with the blue Ray. 

Have some regret for not getting a blue Ray.


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

Just wanted to say that my mako is extremely accurate. What should I do? I just paid 100 euros for it...


----------



## freshasyoshi (Apr 13, 2013)

I finally got my Orient Ray today from IslandWatch and I'm really enjoying it. I haven't taken any picture yet but will do soon.


----------



## kaleb (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey I just got a Ray a few days ago and, unfortunately, I haven't been all that impressed with it. It has lost about 50 seconds in the last 4 days, which equates to -12.5s/day. That doesn't seem very good to me. What do you guys consider to be acceptable accuracy?


----------



## Dave8 (Apr 25, 2009)

kaleb said:


> Hey I just got a Ray a few days ago and, unfortunately, I haven't been all that impressed with it. It has lost about 50 seconds in the last 4 days, which equates to -12.5s/day. That doesn't seem very good to me. What do you guys consider to be acceptable accuracy?


Can't speak for everyone. The first couple of days I had it, it wasn't too accurate like -15s/day.

This is my accuracy test of my little over week old Ray. Not a scientific approach, using eyeball test with Time.is as my standard.

Day 1: Set watch based on Time.is, Ray was set 27s ahead. Lost 0s during day, wore whole day.
Day 2: 24s ahead of Time.is, -3s from previous day.
Day 3: 18s ahead of Time.is, -6s from previous day
Day 4: 13s ahead of Time.is, -5s from previous day. 
Day 5: 10s ahead of Time.is, -3s from previous day.

So in that 5 day span I lost 17s. I wore it twice in that span, other days I did "shake/circular" winding twice. It sits in the case on the watch pillow overnight. Not on the crown or facedown, which can affect the accuracy.


----------



## Robocaspar (Jan 4, 2013)

-12.5s a day is well within the acceptable daily rate of standard to elabore grade ETA swiss movements. Id say its pretty acceptable for a 100$ watch.

I believe the quoted range by Orient is +45 to -30s/day.


----------



## Dave8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Robocaspar said:


> -12.5s a day is well within the acceptable daily rate of standard to elabore grade ETA swiss movements. Id say its pretty acceptable for a 100$ watch.
> 
> *I believe the quoted range by Orient is +45 to -30s/day.*


For the Ray it is +25 to -15s/day


----------



## mb0893 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ready to join the club! Love my blue ray. Simple elegance, with great precision and style. 








Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Testing out my new (to me) arrival today. It's got some scratches and nicks but so far keeping good time.


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Recently won a 100$ amazon gift card, So naturally I threw it into a watch.

I think I should have went with the blue, but there is no complaints about the watch, it is a fantastic little thing. Currently waiting on a some Natos to give it a little flair

So am I in the club?









Quick and Dirty Lume shot.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Wdave said:


> Recently won a 100$ amazon gift card, So naturally I threw it into a watch.
> 
> I think I should have went with the blue, but there is no complaints about the watch, it is a fantastic little thing. Currently waiting on a some Natos to give it a little flair
> 
> ...


the most maddening thing about some orients is...the blue looks almost black on some models (i learned this the hard way). you can't go wrong getting the black one first. enjoy the watch in good health!


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

Wdave said:


> Recently won a 100$ amazon gift card, So naturally I threw it into a watch.
> 
> I think I should have went with the blue, but there is no complaints about the watch, it is a fantastic little thing. Currently waiting on a some Natos to give it a little flair
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club brother.


----------



## pellidon (Jan 24, 2013)

As of last Friday, I am in. The orange seems more vivid in photos than in real life. I was afraid it would be a bit too neon-ish. But I like it.


----------



## williamtv (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm officially part of the club!


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks very Utilitarian on a Black Nato.








Also Looks right at home on a Grey bond Nato








Probably going to get a Light brown Nato strap too if I ever want to dress up with this watch.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Mako XL lume dial CEM75005R modified with silver non-lume hands for contrast against the lume dial. Works great. Might try it on leather and am looking for a domed sapphire crystal to fit.


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

A couple of mine - recent buys/gifts

















Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh dear. It appears I slipped and purchased one of these: Orient Automatik "Deep" CEM75002DV-SLSafir + Box - Taucher - www.orientuhren.de

Blue Mako XL with superluminova and sapphire crystal.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

Workin another weekend with the Ray


----------



## Mirror_Image (Mar 27, 2013)

May i Join the club?


----------



## williamtv (Mar 23, 2013)

Mirror_Image said:


> May i Join the club?


As a new mako member myself.... Welcome! That's my next move. Another mako, or ray and a Nato!


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

What's the best/cheapest shop to purchase a blue orient ray?
amazon? or someplace else?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

joachim said:


> What's the best/cheapest shop to purchase a blue orient ray?
> amazon? or someplace else?


I got mine from long island, for 99$ with WUS discount. It was fast and painless, I would recommend that site.


----------



## tyreko (Mar 27, 2013)

That's a great price ! (wish I had known about the discount before I ordered mine lol)

If you're looking for an european seller though, I got mine from OrientUhren : roughly 129euros shipped from Germany


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

I sold my blue Mako.






But have another on the way, with sapphire crystal upgrade!


----------



## FPSPearce (Apr 16, 2013)

just ordered my mako. cant wait for it to get here next week


----------



## williamtv (Mar 23, 2013)

James_ said:


> I sold my blue Mako.
> 
> But have another on the way, with sapphire crystal upgrade!


Where did you get the sapphire upgrade? I'd like to put it in my mako Pepsi.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

williamtv said:


> Where did you get the sapphire upgrade? I'd like to put it in my mako Pepsi.


Harold (Yobokies) has one


----------



## Blues52 (Apr 12, 2011)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I got mine from long island, for 99$ with WUS discount. It was fast and painless, I would recommend that site.


Details on the 'Long Island WUS discount'???


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Blues52 said:


> Details on the 'Long Island WUS discount'???


indeed...i've ordered several from them b4 and never knew


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

A quick use of the search bar would have brought you here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/orient-cem65002d-cem65002dw-77458.html



LI Watch said:


> Yes, they are the same watch. The 'W' is part of the model number. Orient doesn't generally publish the last digits of the model number.
> 
> I'll stress again that the eBay watch won't have a warranty valid in the United States. Orient started a few years back to serialize every single CEM65X series watch they make. So they track what's authorized, and what isn't.
> 
> ...


And even though this is from 2007 I believe he is still a sponsor, and in turn he still offers his discount.


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I got mine from long island, for 99$ with WUS discount. It was fast and painless, I would recommend that site.


Thanks but I prefer an european seller. I would like to have the version with the bracelet and it would cost me +- 150 euro with import duties.



tyreko said:


> That's a great price ! (wish I had known about the discount before I ordered mine lol)
> 
> If you're looking for an european seller though, I got mine from OrientUhren : roughly 129euros shipped from Germany


Thanks, I've send them an email with some questions.


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

"Renewed" my membership today... I like my blue Ray so much that I picked up a black one, gently used on eBay for $85.


----------



## JaredB (Mar 15, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Well, here is the NATO I ordered for the XL. This NATO screamed to be put on this watch, similar to my 007. It just works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing color combo.


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

Someone who knows this about OrientUhren:
Why doesn't the watch come in it's original box?
Do they get it from the factory and take it out of the box? Or do they get it like that from the factory?
And if it doesn't come in it's original box, how does it come?
I really want to buy my watch but I'm kinda worried about why it doesn't come in it's original box.
If I want it in it's original box, I need to add Orient Uhrenbox C6WB2 - Zubehr - www.orientuhren.de to my order?


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Could potentially be that they know collectors will not want the boxes , having their own watch display cases, so discount prices accordingly for this reason.
I'm only guessing of course

Chris


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

You guys are terrible. Just terrible.

When I first started lurking (a while back), I thought - "hey - decent watch but that second button looks like a wart and it throws off the whole thing, makes it ugly, ugh..."

Then a few days ago, I started thinking. Wait, this is an automatic movement with 200m WR and it's only $100! So I just ordered a Pepsi...


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Silmatic said:


> Thank you Ful, yes it is the Seiko bezel... doesn't look half bad on the Murphy either....
> View attachment 919598
> 
> *One could also use the plain bezel that Dave Murphy makes for a non diver look*.
> That would be much easier to retro-fit as it wouldn't be a functioning bezel... My original Mako bezel was next to useless! Very disappointed!!


Thinking about doing this with my incoming blue Mako. Just need to find someone to do it in the UK or EU. Don't think I would try it myself.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

williamtv said:


> Where did you get the sapphire upgrade? I'd like to put it in my mako Pepsi.


I bought the watch with it already installed. But the guy said that orentalwatch did it for him. I don't really know who that is!


----------



## Arxs (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's my Mako, with a brand new Nato for it, as I just didn't care for the bracelet.


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

Just ordered my blue orient ray from orientuhren.de.
Can't wait for it to arive.
It's my first watch with a bracelet btw. Is it easy to replace the bracelet with another strap?
Thinking about buying a dark brown leather nato for it.


----------



## JohnP33 (Aug 15, 2012)

JaredB said:


> Amazing color combo.


I agree with this statement. Never would have thought to put it with that color but I really like it!

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tyreko (Mar 27, 2013)

joachim said:


> Just ordered my blue orient ray from orientuhren.de.
> Can't wait for it to arive.
> It's my first watch with a bracelet btw. Is it easy to replace the bracelet with another strap?
> Thinking about buying a dark brown leather nato for it.


Replacing the bracelet is easy... as long as you've got a springbar tool.

Putting the bracelet back on though, that's a little bit more tricky (but you get the hang of it eventually)


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Got my Mako with sapphire today, but it has a few aliens under the sapphire so I'm either gonna sell it or wait on what the seller has to say.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Wrist shot anyway...


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

James_ said:


> Wrist shot anyway...


Sweet tattoo!


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

Arrived home today to find the Pepsi Mako waiting for me! The rubber strap is way too long for my 7.25" wrist, so I promptly removed it for a NATO strap after the picture. This is a heck of a nice watch for $99 (shipped), and the dial is really gorgeous. The bezel is slightly misaligned, which just *may* drive me nuts, but still quite pleased with the purchase.


----------



## FitzroyTom (Feb 21, 2012)

My two XLs -The green bezel version I got recently in Bangkok is apparently a special release and came in a nice Orient Ocean case with the Bracelet as well as a green leather strap, it's got 174/500 engraved on the side of the watch.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

FitzroyTom said:


> View attachment 1076875


Green = 

More pictures please!!


----------



## SCourt (Apr 23, 2013)

Oops, forgot to post here to officially join the Mako club. Here's my blue one on my wrist with a Nato:


----------



## FitzroyTom (Feb 21, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Green =
> 
> More pictures please!!


Just noticed a big scratch on the bezel above the 40 o| not sure how I did that.


----------



## Areathrasher (Oct 25, 2012)

Finally joined the club! Love it!


----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)

Long Island Watch is offering a special. Spend more than $150 on Orient watches and you get one of 4 Orient quartz watches for free. The free one's are OK; nothing special. Good "beaters" for sure!!!


----------



## FPSPearce (Apr 16, 2013)

Just got in the mail! 



Now i just have to decide what kind of nato to get


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)

Damn. I gotta' get the Blue Mako. That watch looks so hot!


----------



## etlaw (Apr 22, 2013)

My first post. Bought this blue mako after weeks of lurking on this forum. Thanks guys!


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Just picked up the modded Mako xl I ordered a couple of weeks ago from Germany. Sapphire crystal and superluminova.


Sent from outer space


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Sent from outer space


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

Came home from school this afternoon and found a notice from the mailman that he tried to deliver something but there was noone at home.
I can pick it up tomorrow from 11 am at the post office.
So tomorrow I will finally have my blue orient ray 
Can't wait to see it in real life.
I hope it's as pretty as on the pictures and I hope that I don't regret getting the blue one instead of the black one.


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

joachim said:


> Came home from school this afternoon and found a notice from the mailman that he tried to deliver something but there was noone at home.
> I can pick it up tomorrow from 11 am at the post office.
> So tomorrow I will finally have my blue orient ray
> Can't wait to see it in real life.
> I hope it's as pretty as on the pictures and I hope that I don't regret getting the blue one instead of the black one.


If you regret it Ill trade you my Black Mako for it, and I'll kick in the nato strap its currently sitting on
:-d


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

New arrival: Blue Mako on brown rally strap.


----------



## williamtv (Mar 23, 2013)

etlaw said:


> View attachment 1082734
> 
> 
> My first post. Bought this blue mako after weeks of lurking on this forum. Thanks guys!


Welcome dude! You won't regret it! My mako keeps time better than my Jazzmaster! My pepsi says hello!


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

Wdave said:


> If you regret it Ill trade you my Black Mako for it, and I'll kick in the nato strap its currently sitting on
> :-d


Hehe sorry, don't regret it 
It's my first watch with bracelet, I was kind of scared to shorten it but everything went well and easy.
I'm probably gonna buy a dark brown leather strap for it.

Picture:


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome myself to the club! My first Orient and first orange, fresh out of the box, haven't even got a nato for it, I guess this red/black will do the job for the moment.









However, the first 24 hours, it seems to be running 20 secs faster, is this normal? Anyway, the orange dial is certainly an eye catcher, can't say I am disappointed!


----------



## whysee6 (Nov 18, 2011)

Arxs said:


> Here's my Mako, with a brand new Nato for it, as I just didn't care for the bracelet.


Are you willing to possible sell me your orient bracelet? I bought my orient recently with the rubber and i'm looking to put the bracelet on it. Let me know! THanks


----------



## Arxs (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't think I'd be ready to sell only the bracelet. I had never actually thought about it.... But I usually like to keep all my stuff. Sorry mate.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Speaking of bracelet, anyone find a higher quality oyster bracelet that works with the mako/ray??


----------



## mickmick (May 17, 2013)

My first Orient Mako..... using my phone to capture the picture


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm having a hard time deciding on whether I should go for the Blue or Black Mako. Could someone tell me which picture is a more accurate representative of the dial IRL?








(I think the Ray and the Mako share the same dial colour?)









I find the blue-ness of the Mako pictured above to be too much, but in alot of pictures posted in this thread (such as the one below) the colour is darker which I like alot.


----------



## Randomthinks (Mar 6, 2013)

jonasbry said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding on whether I should go for the Blue or Black Mako. Could someone tell me which picture is a more accurate representative of the dial IRL?
> 
> View attachment 1100614
> 
> ...


I have not viewed the Blue Mako IRL, but my Blue Ray is exactly like the photo above.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

I would say it is the same as the last photo . They are a dark blue but change slightly with the light. At least mine does when i took that picture.:-d . Cheers .DW.:-!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

jonasbry said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding on whether I should go for the Blue or Black Mako. Could someone tell me which picture is a more accurate representative of the dial IRL?
> 
> View attachment 1100614
> 
> ...


You're better off getting a Ray anyway


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> You're better off getting a Ray anyway


I had settled on the Mako (wanted a more dressier option) - I already have an Invicta w/ modded snowflake dial. According to Orient USA the dial on the Ray is a tad darker.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

jonasbry said:


> I had settled on the Mako (wanted a more dressier option) - I already have an Invicta w/ modded snowflake dial. According to Orient USA the dial on the Ray is a tad darker.


A big reason I went with the Ray is because the numbers on the Mako bezel just don't do it for me. They're too small.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> A big reason I went with the Ray is because the numbers on the Mako bezel just don't do it for me. They're too small.


Ugh.. 

Sucks that I cannot see it in person. I need to order it from Germany -> Iceland (so returns are difficult/costly)


----------



## r80rew (Oct 16, 2012)

I went for a black mako. I liked the numbers on the dial and although at the time thought the numbers on the bezel were a tad on the small side, i have no issue with them now and they sit perfectly with the watch. I love the look of the blue mako but i have a citizen with a similar colour face. I am in the uk and ordered from germany and would again without a second thought. Think a blue mako will be my fathers christmas present!!!


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Well... I have another blue mako on the way. Found one on amazon.co.uk that they had imported so no customs for me and it's £85 with free delivery. 

Hopefully this one doesn't have anything under the glass like my other 2 did. I can handle scratches, dings or a stiff bezel. Just please nothing under the glass! At least with amazon I can return it if I'm unhappy.

It's on that rubber band with the dolphin, can anyone tell me if it is actually nice soft rubber or cheap plastic?

Wish me luck!


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

jonasbry said:


> I had settled on the Mako (wanted a more dressier option) - I already have an Invicta w/ modded snowflake dial. According to Orient USA the dial on the Ray is a tad darker.


I've had the blue Mako as a daily wearer for 5 years now or so. It's not my only watch, but sees more wrist time than the others (I treat it as a beater).

I'd say it looks most like your last photo. It's darker than in the second photo. Mind you it's more iridiscent than any of the other Mako colors, so it does kind of change colors with the angle you view it at. The effect is very beautiful though, I highly recommend it.

Look at this video:






At least on my screen that is a pretty accurate representation. And it shows how the color changes when you rotate the watch.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

3rd Mako...





Through a crystal


I would love to say it's perfect but it has quite a few marks on the second hand and a little mark on the 7 marker. But those don't really bother me. It was only the dust inside the 2nd Mako and a big mark on the 1st Mako that did my nut in.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

One more..


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

If you want a darker blue dial, get the Mako XL. Both the bezel and dial are darker and IMO look better than the Mako blue.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Hmm.. The blue Ray seems to be out of stock everywhere I look. Does anyone know where I can find it (w/ international shipping!) for a fair price?


----------



## Lacco (Jul 25, 2011)

i have a lot of watches but i only love this one.


----------



## SnAkE_OnE (Mar 9, 2013)

jonasbry said:


> Hmm.. The blue Ray seems to be out of stock everywhere I look. Does anyone know where I can find it (w/ international shipping!) for a fair price?


Have you tried on Long Island Watch?


----------



## Randomthinks (Mar 6, 2013)

I have an Orange Mako that I've modded to look aged/weathered. I have a blue Ray and I love the shiny dial, as compared to the matte look dials of the orange colored watches.

What I really would like to be able to order is the full-lume dial Mako XL with either the orange or green bezel. However, to get there, I'd have to buy the full lume and a black dialed one to do the bezel swap. Anybody know of any way to purchase Mako XL bezel inserts only?


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

Randomthinks said:


> *I have an Orange Mako that I've modded to look aged/weathered. I have a blue Ray and I love the shiny dial*, as compared to the matte look dials of the orange colored watches.
> 
> What I really would like to be able to order is the full-lume dial Mako XL with either the orange or green bezel. However, to get there, I'd have to buy the full lume and a black dialed one to do the bezel swap. Anybody know of any way to purchase Mako XL bezel inserts only?


You know the drill, pictures or didn't happen!


----------



## Randomthinks (Mar 6, 2013)

Documented here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/project-summer-beater-watch-mod-862935.html


----------



## williamtv (Mar 23, 2013)

Mako pepsi on Nato... And oil tanned leather!


----------



## calbear13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello Mako lovers! Finding this thread on a Google search was the reason I created a WUS account in the first place, and also the reason why I am now the owner of my first two ever automatic watches. So I figured my first ever post on this website should be a part of this thread showing off my new pieces and thanking you guys for all the posts you've made which made getting these two Orients no brainers!

My first Orient was a Blue Ray with the rubber strap off Long Island Watch, to which I've added a light brown leather strap. My first instinct was to get a Jubilee style bracelet, but I wasn't sure which in particular were good quality for the price (I'm assuming I'd have to spend ~$100 to get anything useful) so I just went with the quick option instead and I have to say it looks killer with the blue!

















I was so impressed with the Blue Ray which I received last Friday that by Saturday night I had ordered a Black Mako with one day shipping which came Tuesday. It's definitely a bit dressier and I like having that option but I think both watches are extremely versatile. As of now it just has the standard metal bracelet.









I'm thinking of potentially swapping out the bracelet for something a little nicer, and any suggestions would be great! I've had a general interest in watches for a good while, my first major purchase as soon as I graduated high school was a Tag Formula 1 Chrono (I know, I didn't know the difference between quartz and automatic watches back then, but my favourite F1 driver Kimi Raikkonen was sponsored by them so if they were good enough for him they were good enough for me ), and I'm glad to say I've enjoyed getting into the world of automatics. Cheers!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

My blue Ray says hello!









Excellent choices, I'm sure it will be difficult which watch to choose in the morning.

As for bracelets the only real options right now are the stock ones. There are no aftermarket endlinks for these watches which limits them to only straight ended bracelets.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

Mein Makos! Blue Mako XL on a rubber strap, and the good ole' regular sized Mako in orange.


----------



## jaydog1974 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm not a frequent poster but wanted to share my Blue Mako on C&W Harbor strap. Finally gave up on the bracelet and have been searching for the right brown and this seems to do the trick for me. I've never seen this specific combo so figured I'd share with the club 

My apologies on the crappy cell phone pics, but this is my first day with the strap and was too excited to wait for tonight to take better pics.


----------



## pburgh (Oct 29, 2012)

Just got my Blackie the other day. I'm not a bracelet fan, so it's paired up with a Hirsch Mariner (dark brown) now:


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

New NATO for my black Mako.









Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## watchcmo (Jun 30, 2013)

Love switching out the bands.


----------



## timmywileman (Feb 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

ViperGuy said:


> Sent while doing a burnout.


Love these bright, unconventional straps. You're also the one who had the purple ones, yeah?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

LesserBlackDog said:


> Love these bright, unconventional straps. You're also the one who had the purple ones, yeah?


Yep! And thank you. I don't normally wear too much color in my every day clothing, so I like to spice up watches with some color. Its fun and usually grabs peoples attention.

I also like to match crazy NATO's with watches you wouldn't normally see sporting them. Its just fun. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

Blue Mako on Time Factors Parachute Regiment Red (violet) canvas strap. Now THAT'S some color!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Zundfolge said:


> Blue Mako on Time Factors Parachute Regiment Red (violet) canvas strap. Now THAT'S some color!
> View attachment 1171419


Sweet combo!

My orange Mako has been out of action for a few months but is off for repair at the moment. Can't wait to get it back.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> Sweet combo!
> 
> My orange Mako has been out of action for a few months but is off for repair at the moment. Can't wait to get it back.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


Thanks! Now I am imagining an orange dial with that purple strap...


----------



## FreshtoJEFF (Jul 8, 2011)

DirtyHarrie said:


> My blue Ray says hello!
> 
> View attachment 1136583
> 
> ...


Looks gorgeous! Can I ask what band you have on it?


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

Can I please rant for a bit? My SO is sick of talking about it ...

I'm on the hunt for the Blue Ray on SS. As I'm sure we all know it's out of stock everywhere at the moment and I've been checking every odd hour on gray market sites and watchrecon for the past month or so.
It's wearing me down! I'm losing hope that it will be back any time in the near future.

My predicament is I initially gunned for the blue Mako because I disliked dot indices and the gross hands on the Ray. Mako had a beautiful dial and sword hands.
But the more I obsessed over the images, the more I became entranced with the Ray! I love the (allegedly) darker dial, the bezel design, the hands and the bracelet finishing!

However I can ONLY find the Mako in stock.

Should I just get it and hope I like it?

Sorry for the rant and thank you if you bothered to read!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

rymnd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can I please rant for a bit? My SO is sick of talking about it ...
> 
> ...


Nope. You won't be happy and then you'll regret you purchase and it may end up making you feel that you had a bad experience. I'd wait it out or put up a WTB (want to buy) thread in the sales section.

Someone may be wanting to sell and you might just be their reason to let go of their Ray. Never know until you give it a shot.

Good luck!

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

FreshtoJEFF said:


> Looks gorgeous! Can I ask what band you have on it?


Thank you! That my friend is the Crown & Buckle 22mm Clay leather NATO.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

rymnd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can I please rant for a bit? My SO is sick of talking about it ...
> 
> ...


I'd like to help ya out but A) I never got the bracelet and B) I love it to much to let it go haha

I agree with Viper, wait it out. It will be so much sweeter when you finally get your hands on the piece you've been lusting after! Right now it seems like all I wear is my blue Ray on a NATOStrapCo NATO strap. You will not be disappointed when you finally have it on your wrist.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reassurance, Viper, Harrie!
I'll sleep easier tonight knowing it was the right choice and tough it out.
Photos will definitely be shared the moment I'm able to snatch one up.

Cheers guys.


----------



## JBosler55 (Jun 30, 2013)

Finally got mine on my NATO, digging it so far


----------



## JSI (Dec 12, 2012)

I am really liking the orange mako................I see one coming in the mail in the near future.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

rymnd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can I please rant for a bit? My SO is sick of talking about it ...
> 
> ...


...under no circumstances.

first and most broken rule for people new to watches...buy (wildly) and hope. i did this too, and ended up with pieces that were ok, but not what i really wanted long term. it hurts to do, but you will have to resist this temptation to fire then aim. if you want a blue ray, wait in the bush for your prey and strike when it shows up...not a moment sooner.

i love my black ray - it's the most bang for buck watch per dollar spent, that i own. also looked at the blue ray in various photos here, but many say that it's really dark. i figured too close in appearance to the black ray indoors, so i held out. even though, i look at those blue ray outside shots from time to time and get the itch...


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> i love my black ray - it's the most bang for buck watch per dollar spent, that i own. also looked at the blue ray in various photos here, but many say that it's really dark. i figured too close in appearance to the black ray indoors, so i held out. even though, i look at those blue ray outside shots from time to time and get the itch...


That's one reason I got the blue. Sometimes its a blue Ray, sometimes its a black Ray haha


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Bluuuue.










Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## imgchat (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi!
I am new in the forum, and I want to start with my Mako I. 
Greetings from Spain!


----------



## invictus87 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi!

Here's my Blue Mako with a fine Hirsch Carbon strap. Do you like it?


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello! A new Mako XL joins my trusty Blue Mako in the stable:


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Skeptical said:


> Hello! A new Mako XL joins my trusty Blue Mako in the stable:


How do you like them? Regular vs XL?


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> How do you like them? Regular vs XL?


The both wear well, and I find the bracelets comfortable, though perhaps not as solid as they could be (my Frankenmonster had a better bracelet). As far as the dial markers, I like them both equally. I tend to favor large watches, so I kind of like the wrist presence of the XL. The size and color scheme make it feel like a more casual "fun" watch, where the blue mako is more of a conservative all-rounder. The only other difference worth mentioning is that the XL's date pusher crown is not screw-in. I'm not sure that's significant, since they're both rated 200m, but the smaller pusher is a little less intrusive, which doesn't hurt.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

I have just bought a blue Mako. I would like to mod it a bit (i.e. replace the standard bezel with a pepsi or an orange one). Do you guys have any suggestions on where to buy these (aftermarket) bezels?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

XL with lime green NATO. Loooove this combo.





















Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

hphan123 said:


> Sorry for the poor iPhone picture, here is my blue mako on a 20mm leather nato! I've been using the nato with a timex weekender and wanted to see how it'd look on my new mako. Let me know what you guys think! I also purchased a grey/blue nato from somebody on this forum.


I went for -sort of- the same combo (and received my Mako today, lovin' it!)


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

hphan123 said:


> Sorry for the poor iPhone picture, here is my blue mako on a 20mm leather nato! I've been using the nato with a timex weekender and wanted to see how it'd look on my new mako. Let me know what you guys think! I also purchased a grey/blue nato from somebody on this forum.


I have received mine today. Sorta the same idea about the strap. Love the watch!


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Thank you! That my friend is the Crown & Buckle 22mm Clay leather NATO.


The leather NATO looks so smooth. Out of curiosity does the leather crease from all the bending?


----------



## blindbear (Jul 23, 2013)

Mine 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Mine is away for repair at the moment. Can't wait to get it back.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

rymnd said:


> The leather NATO looks so smooth. Out of curiosity does the leather crease from all the bending?


No there isn't any significant creasing. There is a little distressing where it bends at the lugs but that is just the nature of leather.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Just ordered something nice for my Mako. Will post pics soon


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Hard to decide


----------



## Hobgoblin Steve (Apr 30, 2013)

Jelle86 said:


> View attachment 1190770
> 
> 
> View attachment 1190772
> ...


man I want a blue mako so bad :/


----------



## vene_lin (Dec 11, 2011)

A picture made from my wife some days ago


----------



## nick_nack8 (Aug 16, 2013)

Just came in yesterday. My first automatic.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

vene_lin said:


> A picture made from my wife some days ago
> View attachment 1193593


MOAR!

Here's mine on a shark strap. It does look a bit darker than in this pic but a little darker would have been nice.


----------



## Matt.D. (Aug 17, 2013)

Good Afternoon Mako Fans.

It is thanks to you all, and similar forums, that I had to join "Club Mako!" I'm really pleased I did. :-!

I'm no David Bailey, but tried to catch the different tones of the face on my recently received Blue Mako as so many people ask about the colour on the forums.

I love this watch, and will write up more when I have more time ;-)

In the meantime, Thank you all for helping me make a well-informed decision:-!










Shimmering Blue in sunshine!









Almost Black in dull light

Thanks All.

Matt.D

P.S: Hi to James_!


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying a dark brown leather nato for my blue orient ray but I'm wondering if the watch wouldn't look to thick on my wrist.
Now this part: http://i.imgur.com/x40scyR.jpg (circled red) is "in" my arm and I'm wondering if I use a nato strap if it will be still "in" my arm or if it will be above my arm.
Maybe someone with a nato strap could take a side picture of his ray while wearing it?
Is there someone who has a dark brown leather nato for his blue ray and could show some pics of it?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

nick_nack8 said:


> Just came in yesterday. My first automatic.


Gorgeous! The Mako was my first auto too. As a result I'm very attached to it, so much so I've just paid what it cost me int the first place to get it repaired (it stopped running) and get the scratched crystal replaced. Should be back from my watch guy by the weekend. Can't wait to wear it again.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Matt.D. said:


> Good Afternoon Mako Fans.
> 
> It is thanks to you all, and similar forums, that I had to join "Club Mako!" I'm really pleased I did. :-!
> 
> ...


Hey! Glad you joined. Nice pics.


----------



## Rian Hafiz (Aug 7, 2013)

just got my new Blue Mako with nubuck strap, its a beautiful combination


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

My Mako came back from being repaired (replacement crystal, hands refitted and full service) and it looks and feels great. 
Plus it's running +2 over 12 hours.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Blue Mako on Hirsch Carbon, on the hood of my car.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

neurogenesis said:


> Blue Mako on Hirsch Carbon, on the hood of my car.
> 
> View attachment 1200408


Great combo. Wearing the Orange one again is really making me think I need a blue....

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## r80rew (Oct 16, 2012)

I love my Back Mako so much. I wear it whenever I am not at work or doing anything that may get it damaged. I think I am going to have to treat myself to a Blue Mako as the Citizen is in need for repair again - If it didn't have such sentimental value it would have been skipped just need to find a decent watch repaired in the uk.

I have seen the Blue Mako on so many straps and looks so good its hard to resist.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

The Ray is on DWS guys! Just ordered mine.

And only just received my Amphibia yesterday. No more for a loooooooooooooong while ...


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

One of the spring bars of my orient ray just broke.
Can someone help me with which spring bars I should order?
I use the stock ss bracelet.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

joachim said:


> One of the spring bars of my orient ray just broke.
> Can someone help me with which spring bars I should order?
> I use the stock ss bracelet.


22mm


----------



## alexscott57 (Aug 28, 2013)

This just came in a week ago, DaLuca Nato ( costs as much as the watch :O ) But I've never been a SS bracelet guy so it had to be done.


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

neurogenesis said:


> 22mm


I was actually looking for the thickness & ends size.
I have found the thickness for orient mako: 1.5mm for the bracelet and 1.78mm for the rubber strap but I didn't find it for the orient ray.
And I didn't find what ends it needs to have.


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Lester Sr. (Aug 4, 2013)

Here is mine - the Orange Mako:


----------



## williamtv (Mar 23, 2013)

My black came in! I have an addiction/love affair/obsession with wearing the mako!


----------



## Robocaspar (Jan 4, 2013)

Picked up a Black Mako recently for no good reason (except that it was a good deal)

Here's a double wristshot next to the blue ray.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

alexscott57 said:


> This just came in a week ago, DaLuca Nato ( costs as much as the watch :O ) But I've never been a SS bracelet guy so it had to be done.


Wow. That is a beautiful strap. Looks great on the Mako!


----------



## long boarder (Jul 25, 2013)

Considering purchasing this watch as my first watch. So, I am a noob here. Does the day/date change automatically? Or does it require you to manually do it every day? Any real difference between this and the ray, other than preference? Lastly, any way to put a saphire crystal in one of these? (Is it even needed?)

Thanks guys, figured I would post here instead of making a new thread..


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Day/date advances automatically.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

*It arrived earlier than expected!
IM SO EXCIIIIITEEEEEEDDDDD It's so beautiful! Totally worth the wait.

*


----------



## Kings90 (Feb 8, 2013)

My solution to the Mako spring bar issues:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/mako-spring-bar-issue-fixed-910401.html


----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)

rymnd said:


> *It arrived earlier than expected!
> IM SO EXCIIIIITEEEEEEDDDDD It's so beautiful! Totally worth the wait.
> 
> *


The BEST watch value. I have a Mako and a Ray and the finish and quality are awesome.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

David8b said:


> The BEST watch value. I have a Mako and a Ray and the finish and quality are awesome.


The finish IS awesome!
The bracelet is sort of rattly and definitely takes away from the reliability but I don't mind.
As I was putting it on it fell off and banged on the table because the springbar wasn't fastened properly. Gave me a heart attack but it should be able to handle at least that much, right?
How does the Mako compare?


----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)

Honestly, the bracelet is somewhat rattley on both of them.


----------



## FLYINGFISH9057 (Aug 16, 2013)

Here's my new blue Mako. Thanks to Cloak for the quick turn around. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Two new concerns ... I've read the lug holes need to be drilled for fatter spring bars to fit - are there any alternatives? eg. will C&B's fit?

Also the date aligns itself sort of weird every day and I adjust it manually. Knowing this is a common issue, should it be acceptable?


----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)

Replaced the stock bracelet with this leather strap.


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

This shot is a couple days old, but it just came out sooo pretty!









The Time Bum - Exploring the world of wristwatches on a budget. www.thetimebum.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jroe10 (Aug 13, 2013)

Now I feel as though I belong!


----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm not seeing your picture.

Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alexscott57 (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, since the Stealth Rolex Submariner is out of the question, here's my affordable take on it.


----------



## Hazy (Dec 21, 2010)

I am happy with my recent purchase of my blue mako x
XL.There is one issue that is bothering me with the date or day wheel that is not perfectly align within the dial.Is this a common defect for all mako?


----------



## TabascoTodd (Jan 31, 2012)

I am in - Black Mako purchased from a fellow site member on /f29.

Orient Mako Black | FEM65004B | Orient 46943


----------



## Surfstang2020 (May 3, 2012)

I ordered this bad boy to keep m
Yellow mako company


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

To follow up on my earlier post: the blue Mako - one that gets more wrist time out of two - is incredibly accurate and gives around +2.5 s/d out of the box. Which is pretty amazing for $92 watch. WAY TO GO, ORIENT!


----------



## long boarder (Jul 25, 2013)

...


----------



## kalessin (Jan 15, 2011)

I've taken my black beauty just about everywhere this year. Here she is in the Presidential Range proving the Mako is no stranger to active life.


----------



## long boarder (Jul 25, 2013)

Is there any hope in finding a Yellow mako? I love the pics...


----------



## wilsontour (Oct 22, 2012)

Join the Orient Blue MAKO club today!


----------



## 3lite (Oct 1, 2013)

Where are you guys buying these for $100? Amazon has the blue one for $144.00 -.-


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

3lite said:


> Where are you guys buying these for $100? Amazon has the blue one for $144.00 -.-


Usually they can be picked up with the rubber strap for $100 +/-. With the bracelet they are closer to $150.


----------



## 3lite (Oct 1, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Usually they can be picked up with the rubber strap for $100 +/-. With the bracelet they are closer to $150.


Would I be getting a good price if I paid around that price for the bracelet mako or would I be better off getting the rubber strap and picking up a bracelet separately?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

3lite said:


> Would I be getting a good price if I paid around that price for the bracelet mako or would I be better off getting the rubber strap and picking up a bracelet separately?


Buying the rubber version and then the bracelet separately would be more costly and time consuming. If you want a Mako or Ray on a bracelet I would suggest buying them together.
Personally I bought the rubber version and have been wearing my Ray on either a NATO or leather strap because I'm not the biggest fan of hollow end link bracelets.

Also there is an excellent site for finding used watches from the classified forum: WatchRecon 
There are a few Makos and Rays posted from time to time.

Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Picked up my Blue Mako second-hand from the WUS Sales Corner. It looks great on aviator leather and I use it for "dressy casual" occasions.


----------



## long boarder (Jul 25, 2013)

Just got a Blue mako. Ill take a further look into the instructions, but the day/date keep changing when they aren't supposed to. I feel like everyday I am have to adjust it at least once so it isn't ahead. Anyone have this problem? My next thought process is to make sure it is accurate at midnight..


----------



## 3lite (Oct 1, 2013)

Anyone selling an orient blue mako?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

Soon I'll join this club. Black Mako on rubber strap on its way. Many of you post your Makos on leather strap and they look beautiful. Do you dive, swim, snorkel with your Makos on leather strap. This is diver watch after all? How often do you need to replace the strap after such activities?


----------



## JefeJP (Nov 18, 2013)

I want to join!








This one was my first automatic... its become one of my favorites, and is more or less my daily. I also bought a Pepsi one recently, however I'm waiting to mod it a bit before I take any pictures.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice! I always liked the Orange Mako.


----------



## dr_brutallica (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm quite new here, and I've just got a new black Mako for 86 bucks on Ebay. I'm very pleased by the presence of the watch and I am glad it is just the perfect size for my 6.5" wrist.








My Mako with my Stingray


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Wore mine for the first time today, and I am quite pleased!


----------



## Monk (Nov 30, 2013)

Here is my bad boy! Orient Blue Mako XL on a Hirsch Liberty strap.


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

Officially I joined the club. 
Very nice watch! Thanks to WUS. Here I saw many different watch models. 
Already bought three.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mako XL


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

That Mako XL Blue on a mesh bracelet is awesome.


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

bvc2005 said:


> That Mako XL Blue on a mesh bracelet is awesome.


Thank's bvc. Those were my thought's as well, after putting on the mesh. And It was super cheap as well.


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

I had purchased a mesh bracelet for my Mako, but the links are too small in my opinion. I think I'll buy a 'rougher' one with larger links.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300TG using Tapatalk


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## sherfield2002 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm in! Pepsi!


----------



## CGarv (Oct 19, 2013)

I would like to join!

-Caleb


----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)

I'll get in on this one...


----------



## Bazzie (Oct 28, 2013)

My Mako likes the sun.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Received my mesh bracelet today. Not really sure if I like it, though. What do you guys think?


----------



## corngod (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's mine! Had to go classic black.










Raindrops added for effect


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Today, my Phoenix Admiralty gray nato arrived by mail. This strap type has been used by the UK ministry of defence for over 30 years. Really good quality and looks!


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine on a new Nato.


----------



## rushmw (Jan 10, 2014)

Just joined. Here's my blue:


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Maratac nato just arrived! (I want to use it on my steinhart ovm but mine has not been delivered yet).


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

With new Maratac rubber strap. 



























Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

January Sunday sunny day!


----------



## corngod (Jan 9, 2014)

Picked up some NATO bands!


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

count me in


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

20100 said:


> Mine on a new Nato.


Nice! I've always preferred the blue Mako but the black really looks good on that strap.


----------



## Shanejosephxxx (Oct 2, 2013)

New member! Love it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pydbl (Oct 7, 2013)

Here is mine! - liking it so far, but I kind of wish the blue was a little brighter/lighter.


----------



## Surfstang2020 (May 3, 2012)

loving my new mako xl so far may be my new favorite over my orange monster


----------



## camava (Oct 14, 2013)

Here we go....
Mako XL blue with rubber strap it was +2 or +3 sec/day and after 4 months now is +0 sec/day


----------



## vene_lin (Dec 11, 2011)

*Cool! Much like the Hirsch liberty.*

C


David8b said:


> Replaced the stock bracelet with this leather strap.


----------



## vene_lin (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Cool! Much like the Hirsch liberty.*

Pleven, Bulgaria - somewhere in the end of january...


----------



## vene_lin (Dec 11, 2011)

20100 said:


> Mine on a new Nato.


I am going to buy a black one with red stripes for mine.
I think that it is a good choice too.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Got a blue last month and replaced the rubber strap with this leather NATO the other day


----------



## Kyle119 (Nov 30, 2013)

Picked up my blue Mako a few weeks back and loving it! Hoping to add a Orange to my collection soon


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

black mako on seiko 5 sport nylon strap and bigger lug pin... i feel its more secure than the bracelet with hollow endlink... the feel is fantastic and i love the look of the combo.males it more casual with a touch of military pilot/diver watch.





a fantastic affordable automatic, nicely build and great accuracy... so far its solid and reliable.


----------



## jamesy1969 (Jan 18, 2014)

I've had my Pepsi maybe a month now and may be selling. :think:

I love the little bugger, _really_ accurate, well made for the price etc, but I can't help but think it's a little busy for its size (it sits smaller on my wrist - around 7.75" - than it looks here).

I've ordered an orange bezel'd Mako II today (pretty much the same as an XL I believe) so when that arrives, it may push this one out....I also have a (used, obviously) SKX031 incoming, so it may help the inevitable wife chastisement if I can say "...but I'm selling this one!" ;-)


----------



## evident (Jul 25, 2012)

Help!! First time poster here, long time lurker!

I went snorkeling and was an idiot, and didn't tighten the crown. Sure enough, there is moisture on the face of the watch now. I bought a jaxa case opening tool along with a watch holder, and opened up the case to let it dry out ( a month later, surprisingly the thing still works!) however, the watch face and crystal still have evaporation deposits. What's the best way for me to get to the front of the watch without totally destroying it? At this point, if i can salvage the watch, great, but if not, it's a good learning experience to dissect this thing and see how the watch actually works. 

Any help on how to clean the front would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome to WUS Affordables, evident. You might try putting your watch in a bowl of rice for a few days and see if that does the trick. Good luck!


----------



## evident (Jul 25, 2012)

The rice trick certainly did not work. I tried heating the watch, cooling it, but it would always still just condense up. I put it in rice for 2 weeks and thought it worked, but as soon as I stated wearing it, the moisture came back into the glass. I finally got the tools to open the watch to air it out, but now there are evaporated water marks on the glass and watch face.surprisingly, the movement has no rust from what I can tell, but the hands definitely look a little grimy from the saltwater.

Opening the case back just gives me access to the movement. How can I get to the other side to clean it? Do I have to completely disassemble the watch now? 

update:

Well, I figured out how to remove the crown and was able to take the movement out of the casing. I was able to clean out the casing and movement piece of rust. surprisingly, it doesn't seem like any rust formed on the movement itself, just the pieces around it! The dials still look grimey from the saltwater and i dont think theres much i can do to get rid of that. I put everything back together sans gasket, since it seemed to have loosened, so looks like i'll have to pick up a new one. oh well. great learning experience taking this whole thing apart though!


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

Alright fellas, I seems like I might just join this club sooner than expected. One question though, what is the difference with the Blue Mako with bracelet and the Blue Mako with rubber band?

Bracelet - EM65002D CEM65002D FEM65002D | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA
Rubber - EM65005D CEM65005D FEM65005D | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA

From what it looks like, the only difference I can see is the bracelet and rubber strap. I could be wrong though. Any difference on the color, maybe one is darker? I just want to make sure that before I make the purchase. Also on discountwatchstore, the one with the rubber is listed as "navy blue." Longislandwatch lists the one with rubber as "radiant blue." I have emailed them about it just to confirm, just waiting for a response. Here are the pricing as of today:

Amazon - $105 (rubber)
Amazon - $142 (bracelet)
Longislandwatch - $125 (rubber) listed as "radiant blue"
Longislandwatch - $133 (bracelet) on waiting list
Discountwatchstore - $100 (rubber) tax free and free shipping 

Based on those prices, are they good prices? I am not familiar with recent or past prices for the Mako, so any info would help. Also, I am planning to put a Nato strap, so i'm on a fence with the bracelet. It would be sweet to have it though, but i'll probably not wear it often. If you can also guide me to more dealers selling Orients, that would be nice as well.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I can't comment on the blue color, cause i've only dealt with black ones,
But my understanding is it is only one blue there and it is technically the same watch.
You can check some reviews on youtube.
Regarding the price it is a good deal from discountwatchstore. Personally I would go with the rubber one, I hate bracelets myself

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## Surfstang2020 (May 3, 2012)

I'd suggest Long Island that's where I got my blue mako xl through and love it fast shipping to and qaulity product


----------



## kpag (May 28, 2012)

Received my blue Mako today and I couldn't be happier! I can't believe I slept on this thing for so long, such a nice watch for the money. I can't stop looking at my wrist. Picked it up using the Amazon 20% off code, plus had an Amazon gift card so I only paid $50 out of pocket for this beauty. Not too bad at all.


----------



## hayday (Aug 13, 2011)

The fine folks here at WUS convinced me to get a Mako, and that first one convinced me to get a second. Now, I' considering a third; Mako XL blue.

-hayday


----------



## ratrail (Feb 1, 2014)

I joined the club as of this week, and I'm really pleased with it. My first automatic as well.


----------



## RedNight (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, another first time poster here, from the sunny and beautiful country, Portugal. Over a year ago, I've bought two Mako from Creation Watches for Christmas, one for me, and another one to my father. At the time, the black dial version with SS bracelet was out of stock, so I picked up the rubber one. I have been looking for a stainless steel bracelet with curved-end links to fit my Mako since then (from Orient or not, it does not matter at all). Any suggestion?


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

I bought this one with the bracelet, but switched it over to the free rubber strap that I got as a bonus from Long Island Watch when I bought my Orient Ray. Nice to have the option to wear it on either.


----------



## donniedarko (Mar 6, 2014)

I am getting serious about a black mako i. Is there any advantage to buying directly from orient? The price gap vs amazon is pretty wide and I have Prime. Also, is it worth it to get the steel band?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

Im a bit late, but finally purchased my Blue Mako. Ehat do you guys think of the strap? Does it go with the watch?


----------



## emaja (Mar 6, 2014)

donniedarko said:


> Is there any advantage to buying directly from orient? The price gap vs amazon is pretty wide and I have Prime.


If you use the code "youtube30" there is a 30% discount and they give you a selection of watches to choose from for a free watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

donniedarko said:


> I am getting serious about a black mako i. Is there any advantage to buying directly from orient? The price gap vs amazon is pretty wide and I have Prime. Also, is it worth it to get the steel band?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


There is no advantage in buying from Orient USA. They do have the free watch deal but unless you spend a lot of money your choices are not worth it. Look at Longisland watch. That normally have sale on Orient watches quit often.


----------



## makoykoy (Feb 9, 2014)

My first Mako. Ordered from Long Island. As soon as I got it I swap the stainless steel with NATO strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiebenUhren (May 31, 2012)

May I join the club, please?


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

View attachment 1437046


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

It's too beautiful to let go


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'd like to join. Blue Mako XL.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Reporting for duty!

Formally requesting membership of the club, with my two brand new Orients (my first). I am blown away by how nice they are for the money.

A Mako 2 XL black face orange dial also on the way


----------



## Oldsmolet (Mar 2, 2014)

Gotta love the mako!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vene_lin (Dec 11, 2011)

Spring is here


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

Baseball mind kicking in, have to wear to blue mako to get the Dodgers to win the game. Lol


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

Del.


----------



## seanl (Oct 15, 2013)

I have had my orange Mako for a while and just pulled the trigger on a black.









Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## GThomasD82 (May 21, 2014)

Does anyone else have a mako xl that has an extremely loud bracelet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

GThomasD82 said:


> Does anyone else have a mako xl that has an extremely loud bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was a bit squeaky, I replaced it with an orange rubber strap


----------



## GThomasD82 (May 21, 2014)

GuessWho said:


> Mine was a bit squeaky, I replaced it with an orange rubber strap
> View attachment 1511194


Thats a great looking watch! Mine is way squeeky i have the black and orange stitched rubber from timepiecerepublic in the mail. Other than the band the watch is amazing case looks great bezel looks amazing and dial as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

GThomasD82 said:


> Thats a great looking watch! Mine is way squeeky i have the black and orange stitched rubber from timepiecerepublic in the mail. Other than the band the watch is amazing case looks great bezel looks amazing and dial as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is pretty funny, my orange rubber is also from timepiecerepublic!

I was surprised how squeaky it was, I have a Ray (which also has hollow end links) and it doesn't make any noise at all.


----------



## GThomasD82 (May 21, 2014)

GuessWho said:


> That is pretty funny, my orange rubber is also from timepiecerepublic!
> 
> I was surprised how squeaky it was, I have a Ray (which also has hollow end links) and it doesn't make any noise at all.


Lol is it a good strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

GThomasD82 said:


> Lol is it a good strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, great quality for the money. Time will tell how long it will hold up (I just got it a week ago).


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Finally posting to this thread, last time I checked she was at +0!! Amazing.



















Summer fun and fresh straps from Ague.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

swapped to the darker brown Hirsch Rally strap


----------



## domw (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone have / seen a blue dial with orange bezel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)

This is my first post here, with a pic of my first mechanical watch. Picked it up a couple of weeks ago after extensively reading and ogling of pictures. Got a good deal on it with the rubber strap. It's currently living on this green PVD Zulu, I have a couple more Zulus and Natos on the way... along with my second mechanical (an Orient Aviator), and I'm already thinking about picking up yet another... something a bit beefier to match my 8.5" wrist (maybe a Mako XL).


----------



## GThomasD82 (May 21, 2014)

Update** now that it is on a new strap in loving this watch!! Keeping great time and looks amazing!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

Mediterranean Sea


----------



## shdl83 (Jun 4, 2014)

Been lurking for awhile now and want to get an Orient Diver for my first auto. Still can't decide between the Mako and the Ray. Which has a nicer blue dial?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

shdl83 said:


> Been lurking for awhile now and want to get an Orient Diver for my first auto. Still can't decide between the Mako and the Ray. Which has a nicer blue dial?


I prefer the Ray personally, I find the round indices are much more diverish. In the end they are both great watches and you wont go wrong with either.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

^Yup, I had the same dilemma. You can't go wrong with either. I ended up with both, a Blue Mako and a Black Ray. I feel those are the 2 definitive versions of the watches. The Blue Mako is somewhat of an insider icon, more sporty and expensive feeling than the price would ever elude to and the Black Ray is such a clean and classic simple design. Both are well suited to "high-end" leather straps which address their only real shortcoming, the budget minded bracelets. Both are very special pieces and are a great addition to any collection.


----------



## shdl83 (Jun 4, 2014)

Edit: double post


----------



## shdl83 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hmm... For awhile I was thinking maybe I'd grab one of each but I feel one will get severely less wrist time. Also I'm trying to get a diverse collection and these are both divers with identical movements, so now I'm looking at the Blue Ray to go with a brown leather strap. Found the font of the numbers on the bezel of the Mako a little kiddish so that decided it for me. Now to find the cheapest place to grab one!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

shdl83 said:


> Hmm... For awhile I was thinking maybe I'd grab one of each but I feel one will get severely less wrist time. Also I'm trying to get a diverse collection and these are both divers with identical movements, so now I'm looking at the Blue Ray to go with a brown leather strap. Found the font of the numbers on the bezel of the Mako a little kiddish so that decided it for me. Now to find the cheapest place to grab one!


----------



## shdl83 (Jun 4, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


>


Looks fantastic!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

shdl83 said:


> Looks fantastic!


Just wanted to give you a feel for what it would be like.


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Guys can you help I have finally decided to get an orient mako I am on a tight budget does anyone know where the cheapest place to buy one I don't mind what strap it's on as can change at a later date I am in the UK many thanks tony

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

Ordered mine on eBay from Singapore seller black mako on rubber band for $120

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh OK THANX gdest what's $120 about £70 I think did you have to pay delivery?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Well done it just ordered my black mako on rubber £56 on rubber but plan to change anyway maybe shark mesh. Any ideas? I hope I am not disappointed

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Love that leather on dirty Harry's

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## stubborn_beast (Mar 22, 2014)

I have had my black Mako for a while, but it's been collecting dust. But recently I bought a really cheap mesh intended for another watch, and I thought for kicks I would try it on the Mako. Low and behold I find I really like this watch on mesh, and it's been on my wrist for a couple of weeks straight.
Amazing how a strap can change the character of a watch.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Never thought of a mesh before! Looks amazing

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Guys, I owe you an apology.

The Mako was my first 'proper' watch, and my first mechanical watch. I've had it for over 2 years and it is the reason I discovered this site.

I apologise because I should have posted in here a long time ago! It will always be in my rotation as it has sentimental value (it as also a wedding present from my wife).

Here is mine with a replacement sapphire crystal:


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah I think mesh looks cool that's one I will definitely try THANX for the pix stubborn

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh and ace was toying with the idea of replacing the crystal with sapphire did it cost a lot?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

madridgeback said:


> Oh and ace was toying with the idea of replacing the crystal with sapphire did it cost a lot?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


Around $49 for the crystal from Harold ( [email protected] ) if I recall. Plus a crystal press from eBay, around $15.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

madridgeback said:


> Well done it just ordered my black mako on rubber £56 on rubber but plan to change anyway maybe shark mesh. Any ideas? I hope I am not disappointed
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


£56 is a really good price. Can I ask where you got it?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah online at sports watch store I think it is in Singapore but bear in mind after postage & handling about £66 but still the cheapest I could find new

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Ace McLoud said:


> Around $49 for the crystal from Harold ( [email protected] ) if I recall. Plus a crystal press from eBay, around $15.


Thanx ace quite a lot but when it gets a bit scratched up would probably consider it but don't feel confident enough to fit it myself just yet

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

stubborn_beast said:


> I have had my black Mako for a while, but it's been collecting dust. But recently I bought a really cheap mesh intended for another watch, and I thought for kicks I would try it on the Mako. Low and behold I find I really like this watch on mesh, and it's been on my wrist for a couple of weeks straight.
> Amazing how a strap can change the character of a watch.
> View attachment 1524208
> 
> View attachment 1524209


How does the mesh feel? I got a rose gold coloured one for one of my vintage Swiss watches and it's so stiff

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

madridgeback said:


> Yeah online at sports watch store I think it is in Singapore but bear in mind after postage & handling about £66 but still the cheapest I could find new
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


Cheers, yes £66 is about what I'd expect. Got one from Singapore for a mate a while back and it was about that.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

whatmeworry said:


> Cheers, yes £66 is about what I'd expect. Got one from Singapore for a mate a while back and it was about that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Yeah still a great price they kinda kept the postage and handling a secret till I had checked out but i can't grumble at that price only trouble is it's gonna take about 1-2 weeks to get here in the UK and I am so impatient oh well

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

stubborn_beast said:


> I have had my black Mako for a while, but it's been collecting dust. But recently I bought a really cheap mesh intended for another watch, and I thought for kicks I would try it on the Mako. Low and behold I find I really like this watch on mesh, and it's been on my wrist for a couple of weeks straight.
> Amazing how a strap can change the character of a watch.
> View attachment 1524208
> 
> View attachment 1524209


I had a look on the bay and they do some mesh with curved lug end's which I kinda like as it gives a more fitted look

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Speaking of bracelets, I was looking for a nice curved end link solid-link for my Pepsi.
Have you guys found one up to your standards that won't cost me the price of a new Mako on stainless?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

madridgeback said:


> Yeah still a great price they kinda kept the postage and handling a secret till I had checked out but i can't grumble at that price only trouble is it's gonna take about 1-2 weeks to get here in the UK and I am so impatient oh well
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


It'll be worth the wait.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

madridgeback said:


> Thanx ace quite a lot but when it gets a bit scratched up would probably consider it but don't feel confident enough to fit it myself just yet
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


I understand. I only did it because I didn't have a choice:


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Ace McLoud said:


> I understand. I only did it because I didn't have a choice:


Ooops

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Miles_Wilson said:


> Speaking of bracelets, I was looking for a nice curved end link solid-link for my Pepsi.
> Have you guys found one up to your standards that won't cost me the price of a new Mako on stainless?
> 
> View attachment 1525677


Although the NATO's kinda Fill's the gap I might get a few different ones it really does change the look

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

I am amazed the following this humble watch has generated

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

madridgeback said:


> Although the NATO's kinda Fill's the gap I might get a few different ones it really does change the look


Oh I think I've got that part covered...










Not counting a few varieties in use currently. 
There is just something about a dive watch on stainless that feels proper.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

madridgeback said:


> I am amazed the following this humble watch has generated
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


I'm amazed mine runs within COSC reliably!


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

What is cosc standard is it like chronometer certification?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

madridgeback said:


> What is cosc standard is it like chronometer certification?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


COSC is the name of the Institute yes, in this rough interpretation I'm saying the watch is rather accurate. Haha! 
Last time I had a full reserve it ran +0 for three days with some use and resting in different positions. I was quite honestly shocked!


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

I have heard that only Swiss watches can achieve chronometer certification how is this when by all accounts the mako is more accurate than almost all their Swiss counterpart's? A bit of snobbery going on there me thinks

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

madridgeback said:


> I have heard that only Swiss watches can achieve chronometer certification how is this when by all accounts the mako is more accurate than almost all their Swiss counterpart's? A bit of snobbery going on there me thinks
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


I think the certification process is quite expensive, would doubtless cost more than the watch itself in the case of the Mako!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

madridgeback said:


> Well done it just ordered my black mako on rubber £56 on rubber but plan to change anyway maybe shark mesh. Any ideas? I hope I am not disappointed
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


It was $120 including shipping. 
I changed rubber strap to Maratac rubber strap

















Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## domw (Apr 29, 2014)

COSC means that it's been tested in a number of positions and at a variety of temperatures and comes within set limits for all. For a watch to be described as a chronometer it *should* be COSC certified.

In practice COSC should mean accuracy within -4/+6 in general use.

A lot of mechanical (including automatic) movements are capable of running within COSC if well regulated, so agreed there can be a little bit of snobbery attached to it.

(And I'm saying that as the owner of a COSC C60 Trident Pro)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Miles_Wilson said:


> Speaking of bracelets, I was looking for a nice curved end link solid-link for my Pepsi.
> Have you guys found one up to your standards that won't cost me the price of a new Mako on stainless?
> 
> View attachment 1525677


I too would be interested in finding this mythical beast. I know Yobokies has a bracelet but never found out if it had SELs or not


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

I am honestly thinking of selling my Mako on rubber, maybe including another strap or some sort of bonus material to make it worth it. Anyone who has seen my posts about this example knows of the exemplary accuracy it has given me. If I can get somewhere near $100 for it after fees and shipping I can order a Mako on stainless and basically "buy" the stainless bracelet for the watch for under $30 via the grand exchange scheme.
I wouldn't want to do that though because the thing is just so accurate, what if I got a less impressive model?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I too would be interested in finding this mythical beast. I know Yobokies has a bracelet but never found out if it had SELs or not


It doesn't have solid endlinks, I inquired


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

SDGenius said:


> It doesn't have solid endlinks, I inquired


That's unfortunate


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Miles_Wilson said:


> I am honestly thinking of selling my Mako on rubber, maybe including another strap or some sort of bonus material to make it worth it. Anyone who has seen my posts about this example knows of the exemplary accuracy it has given me. If I can get somewhere near $100 for it after fees and shipping I can order a Mako on stainless and basically "buy" the stainless bracelet for the watch for under $30 via the grand exchange scheme.
> I wouldn't want to do that though because the thing is just so accurate, what if I got a less impressive model?


don't bother, I'm sure there are plenty of guys on here with their OEM bracelets they'd be willing to sell for around $30 shipped. I personally have Mako and Ray bracelets collecting dust.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> That's unfortunate


yeah, I was pretty bummed too. I'm sure the endlinks he uses are better than the OEM though. one large fold over vs the tabs, I believe, can't tell from any of the shots in that album.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

this one looks really nice, found it here>>> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/unco...-dont-wear-much-need-new-bracelet-476300.html


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah any straight lug bracelet will work, a nice fitted lug would be awesome


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

I haven't even got my black mako yet but have orderd a nice dark brown leather alligator pattern & a Oxford coloured NATO for it will post pics when arrived I think the NATO will go well green & black with thin red stripes to pick out the red of the second hand

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

madridgeback said:


> I haven't even got my black mako yet but have orderd a nice dark brown leather alligator pattern & a Oxford coloured NATO for it will post pics when arrived I think the NATO will go well green & black with thin red stripes to pick out the red of the second hand
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


That Nato will suit it to a tee.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah I think it will it's not too lairy like some of the NATOs I have seen & I just happen to like green. "Hurry up postman"

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Can anyone help I cannot see pictures anymore even ones I have posted myself is it a settings thing?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

It's OK sorted it


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Can you join this club with an XL?


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

sticky said:


> Can you join this club with an XL?


NO.

Only kidding, welcome to the club.


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Look what the postie just brought me


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Looking great! Wear it in good health!

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanx Daniel I will I just had to change the rubber strap as I think it looks childish with the dolphins on it, I also have a croc leather one on the way will take a picture when here


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

Mine:








I like this thread......


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey only had mine about 8 hour's & the rotor is a bit noisy is that normal?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

madridgeback said:


> Hey only had mine about 8 hour's & the rotor is a bit noisy is that normal?


I don't have mine any more, but seem to remember it was a bit louder than some of my other watches

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

But that said I am comparing it to my Swiss automatics. Cheers


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

I want a bracelet for it and was going to buy an OEM for it but will probably end up costing the same as a new watchadoo has anyone got a watchadoo? and are they any good or can you get a decent but cheaper bracelet


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

madridgeback said:


> I want a bracelet for it and was going to buy an OEM for it but will probably end up costing the same as a new watchadoo has anyone got a watchadoo? and are they any good or can you get a decent but cheaper bracelet


Watchadoos are excellent. Great looking (although have to say I've not seen one on a Mako) and very comfortable

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanx for that I am in a quandary cos I only played £66 for the watch & watchadoo's are about £35 plus shipping on top if I save a bit more I can get another watch I really want a blue one now


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

madridgeback said:


> Thanx for that I am in a quandary cos I only played £66 for the watch & watchadoo's are about £35 plus shipping on top if I save a bit more I can get another watch I really want a blue one now


That's the other option I guess, get a blue on bracelet and you can swap it between the two

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Good thinking batman


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

one of the few different natos i wear with mine. i think i want a cool diver rubber strap, but i haven't settled on anything yet.


----------



## GThomasD82 (May 21, 2014)

madridgeback said:


> Hey only had mine about 8 hour's & the rotor is a bit noisy is that normal?


Mines made a little bit of noise since day one, still holds time great though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Tried on croco think it looks nice


----------



## Time_Keeper (May 30, 2014)

Tried using the OS300's rubber strap.
Let me know what you think...









Sent from my SM-T315 using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah i like that I might scrub off the dolphins on the original rubber I hope to get a blue xl or ray next


----------



## B.Webb2014 (Jun 25, 2014)

Can I join the club? Here is my blue mako. I bought it ten days ago and I love it already.









Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## OGHaza (Jun 28, 2014)

Can't quite join the club yet, but will be ordering a Mako in the next couple of days.

Still not quite decided which I want to go for, I want it to be fairly smart so my head is telling me blue - but my heart longs for pepsi.

This second hand one on eBay was almost mine but in the end it sold (with the additional strap) for the same price I could buy a new one so I backed out:


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Just git this today, and I have an orange Ray and a White Mako XL on order:


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Not sure if I've posted mine here yet so here's my blue xl.










Love this thread but the pics of the orange/black makos are dangerous to my wallet.

"They call me Mez... They do that because it's my name!"

Sent using two tin cans and a ball of string


----------



## stubborn_beast (Mar 22, 2014)

My lume dial Mako XL. It's a beautiful watch, although not as readable in the middle of the night as I had hoped. Keeps incredibly accurate time.


----------



## afraxin (Apr 30, 2014)

...


----------



## MrGrinch (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi, applying for membership in the club. For the last 17 years I wore a stainless steel with blue dial Tag Heuer "1500 professional" quartz watch. This watch was on my wrist for my wedding, the day my daughter was born, and a million other events. Sadly it was just ruined by water getting into the case. I gave it to my daughter as a keepsake and that's that.

After all these years I needed a new watch and I always wanted a mechanical one but I'm not ready to throw a grand or more out after another Tag. So I did the research and decided on the Blue Mako. I can say Wow! I really love it. It is a darker blue than the Tag had but overall a more solid feel to it overall. It feels and looks great! Back 17 years ago my interest in watches was set aside when I got the Tag. At the time I paid about $800 for that, a real splurge for my income level at the time and so I would have only one good watch. With the Orient costing so little, I'm already toying with getting the yellow one. 

One thing bugs me though. My Mako came in a box that looks different than every box I've seen. It came in a box marked "Orient SP" which I though was another line of watches from Orient. Why would it come in this? Is this unusual?


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

Just got my blue Mako this past Tuesday, so I've joined the club. This is my first automatic, probably my first watch over $50, and I'm REALLY loving it! Here it is today after a day at the beach...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2014)

Bought a Blue Mako XL and put it on a blue rubber strap as part of my Summer collection:










Requisite action shot:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougboy (Jun 4, 2014)

I guess i'll post my blue Ray here in this Mako thread if thats ok. Got one to see what the hype is all about. Bracelet feels cheap, and the watch seems thick and heavy for 13mm. Not bad for the price I guess. Nice lume


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2014)

Didn't care for the rubber strap so I switched to a blue/white HD NATO. This is now the Greek Mako.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt.D. (Aug 17, 2013)

I had to considerably shrink the 'photo to upload it, but here's my Blue Mako chilling in southern Spain.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2014)

I had an Amazon coupon to use up which was only good on direct-from-Amazon sales, so one of the things I bought is another Mako XL, orange dial with black bezel.










Now I don't know what I'll do with it. My summer collection already has a diver (see above) and already has an orange watch. My office is too conservative for this to be worn there, and it's definitely not a dress watch.

Maybe I'll just keep it in the box, and switch out with my blue Mako when the mood strikes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilles (Mar 14, 2013)

I joins the club.

I have just received my Mako Orange. Beautiful watch ...
little price &#8230; it is a very good business :
112 $ included post cost (84.55€) from Singapore ( Sky-wa) to France ordered on 03[SUP]rd[/SUP] of July arrival yesterday with registered e-mail ! (no VTA, no custom tax &#8230; great !)

A fast made photo of the first opening box

The metal strap &#8230; I do not really like &#8230; I am going to replace it quickly if somebody is interested I can sell him(it) for cheap!


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Gilles said:


> I joins the club.
> 
> I have just received my Mako Orange. Beautiful watch ...
> little price &#8230; it is a very good business :
> ...


Felicitations!


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Great watches I think everyone should have at least 1 I have a black mako gonna get a blue ray next


----------



## MrGrinch (Jun 29, 2014)

In my membership application post the image I had didn't come across for some reason. I think this will work. Let's try.

I notice that the image Gilles just posted has his watch in the same Orient box everyone else has. Mine is a cardboard box (not hinged, just a removable lid) that says "Orient SP". I bought the watch through Amazon so I don't think it's a fake or anything but it really bothers me that I have a non-standard box for this watch. Other than that, amazing product. Keeping time to about +3 seconds per day over the past couple of weeks.


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

MrGrinch said:


> In my membership application post the image I had didn't come across for some reason. I think this will work. Let's try.
> 
> I notice that the image Gilles just posted has his watch in the same Orient box everyone else has. Mine is a cardboard box (not hinged, just a removable lid) that says "Orient SP". I bought the watch through Amazon so I don't think it's a fake or anything but it really bothers me that I have a non-standard box for this watch. Other than that, amazing product. Keeping time to about +3 seconds per day over the past couple of weeks.


I bought my Blue Mako from Amazon a couple of weeks ago and also received the "Orient SP" box.


----------



## Justin Towns (Feb 7, 2013)

I've been waiting a long time to get in in this thread so when I saw a watch for a good price in the for sale section I jumped on it. It's only been on my wrist for about 25 minutes but I'm already in love. Sorry for the bad pics in advance.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capital_Ex (May 15, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> Just got a new strap for my Mako. It is a 22mm leather G10 strap from Ray Wong (ebay seller: watchesu571). It is no Shell Cordovan, but I'm impressed. The leather is thick and supple. The stitching is good. The hardware is sturdy. I have noticed a bit of orange dye left on my wrist after a day of wearing, but I'm sure that will disappear as the strap gets broken in.


At last, I finally found the right combo for my next purchase, the only thing left is should I buy a mako or a mako xl or a ray (I know this is a mako thread, but bear with me)? I like both the orange and blue dial. should I get get a blue mako and an orange ray?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2014)

Decided to keep both my blue and orange XL's. I put the orange one on rubber to use as my beater/workout watch.










And I even bought a cheap winder for it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time_Keeper (May 30, 2014)

Mollari 2261 said:


> Decided to keep both my blue and orange XL's. I put the orange one on rubber to use as my beater/workout watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one!


----------



## mbrass101 (Oct 22, 2013)

Here's mine  on a black US style zulu with the nylon keeper as I couldn't stand the ss bracelet.

Had it for a week now and I'm loving it


----------



## nuvolablue (Sep 7, 2012)

This beauty arrived today. My first Orient watch and my first experience of using a NATO strap. 
Liking the orange.


----------



## DanOK (Jan 24, 2013)

Got mine last week from Amazon and changed out the rubber straps to a new NATO. Hope to get a picture up tomorrow.


----------



## MythbusterPDX (Jul 20, 2014)

Limited 10th anniversary mako just got dropped off by UPS. Quick and dirty phone pic. I'm digging the red second hand. Not bad for the price.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

MythbusterPDX said:


> Limited 10th anniversary mako just got dropped off by UPS. Quick and dirty phone pic. I'm digging the red second hand. Not bad for the price.


That's a keeper. Sadly, Orient USA does not ship to Canada...had to watch that deal slip into the sunset. Enjoy!


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

MythbusterPDX said:


> Limited 10th anniversary mako just got dropped off by UPS. Quick and dirty phone pic. I'm digging the red second hand. Not bad for the price.


Mine arrived today as well!


----------



## Eisenring (Nov 7, 2010)

You can probably help me with this: is the dial on the blue and the Pepsi Mako the same color? Meaning, if I had a second bezel, would I have two watches in one?


----------



## Gilles (Mar 14, 2013)

Eisenring said:


> You can probably help me with this: is the dial on the blue and the Pepsi Mako the same color? Meaning, if I had a second bezel, would I have two watches in one?


Yes it's the same one, did you find a shop where you can buy orient bezel ?


----------



## Eisenring (Nov 7, 2010)

Gilles said:


> Yes it's the same one, did you find a shop where you can buy orient bezel ?


No; didn't think it would be that much of a problem; but it seems it is.

Anybody know where to find these?


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

In. The Mako is the first watch that got me hooked.


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

rikk727 said:


> In. The Mako is the first watch that got me hooked.


That strap looks great on it, nice one


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Just fitted a cheap ss bracelet on mine but it broke when I was fitting it well I was really giving it some stick to make it fit I managed to fix it but don't know if I can trust it


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

WUS turned me on to the Mako last year and I feel ashamed that I just today found out today that there is an owners club! Man, I completely missed the boat.

Anyway, I took mine off the bracelet (to both preserve it and try some nato combos) and currently have it on a leather nato. Thinking about switching back to the bracelet soon.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

By the way, been also thinking about modding it a bit with a bezel insert change. Is there anywhere to get a different color bezel insert for the Mako?


----------



## DanOK (Jan 24, 2013)

I cannot seem to figure out how to post a picture of my new Mako. I keep getting a error message that I am not logged in, go figure. Let me just say it is black, I've got it on a Bond Nato type strap, and its damn good looking.

Thanks


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

WrnrG said:


> By the way, been also thinking about modding it a bit with a bezel insert change. Is there anywhere to get a different color bezel insert for the Mako?


Apparently not I have been told you have to change the whole bezel for a Seiko one but then it won't click I would really like a green one there is a thread somewhere on here


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1003635
Here is the thread wmrg


----------



## K1Kermit (Oct 28, 2013)

My first orient is a yellow mako.









I love the colour & I'm planning a yellow rubber strap to have a total burst of sunshine.


----------



## jvingerhoets1 (Jul 29, 2014)

I keep my blue Mako on a dark brown leather strap. Not really "Diver-ish" but I absolutely love leather straps on (almost) any watch

EDIT: This is a waaaaay better photo


----------



## jvingerhoets1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Sorry about the crappy cell phone photo.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

madridgeback said:


> New Besel insert
> Here is the thread wmrg


Thanks for the info. Really sucks that there are no modding options for the Mako. I really like the watch and would like to change it up just temporarily without having to buy whatever tools I need to even remove the bezel.


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

WrnrG said:


> Thanks for the info. Really sucks that there are no modding options for the Mako. I really like the watch and would like to change it up just temporarily without having to buy whatever tools I need to even remove the bezel.


I have heard that if you leave the watch in the hot sun it heats up the glue and using a sharp knife you can pry the bezel insert out on the crystal side is supposed to be easier


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

Just dove in and bought myself a Pepsi mako. However it is the rubber strap style... I've already ordered a full rubber dive strap with clasp to try out after reading the OEM strap is a bit naff. 

I would really like a stock SS bracelet though, is anybody selling there's? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilles (Mar 14, 2013)

I send you a PM ... just too late

I see on this forum (i guess) speaking about good and "cheap" steel strap i don't remember where ... i remember that the name of this strap was "funny" pacha??? chapa???? something like that


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

It's arrived. I've taken a few photos after playing around with an alternate strap option while I wait for some others in the mail.

I'm pleased with the quality of the watch, it certainly feels more robust than many of my other watches. It's also my first dive watch.

I had read that some people thought the movement was loud, I don't think it is at all. Also the lume is better than I had expected so that's a nice surprise.



































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Mako on a rubber strap today.


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

Took a couple of photos of my beloved Mako in the garden this evening.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Beena said:


> Took a couple of photos of my beloved Mako in the garden this evening.


Looks great, is this the stock bracelet?


----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

daniel_h said:


> Looks great, is this the stock bracelet?


It sure is.


----------



## phil.waters.146 (Aug 5, 2014)

I hope I can join soon, I've just ordered one of these after reading so many good things about the Mako.








Can't wait for it to arrive, but I might have to sneak it past the misses!

Phil


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

phil.waters.146 said:


> I hope I can join soon, I've just ordered one of these after reading so many good things about the Mako.
> View attachment 1588100
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Love the green bezel on this model! I keep restraining myself from buying one. Where did you order from?

I've purchased a couple of new straps for mine also...


----------



## phil.waters.146 (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice, I like the Pepsi on the mesh combo.

I haves ordered from Creationwatches.com - probably not the cheapest, but I've read good things and they've certainly shipped it quickly.
I can't decides between the bracelet or a black leather with green stitching
http://www.bradystraps.com/shopping/pgm-more_information.php?id=23&=SID


----------



## phil.waters.146 (Aug 5, 2014)

And it just arrived in my office....








Very pleased with Creationwatches - good comms and very prompt delivery via DHL in the UK with good tracking info throughout.


----------



## sujith (Jul 6, 2014)

Bought it from longislandwatch. Hasn't reached me yet. resting at cousin's place... just love it from the pics itself. Shall post more pics once I get it in my hand. Awaiting....


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks great Sujith. With the nato, should look classy.


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

phil.waters.146 said:


> And it just arrived in my office....
> 
> Very pleased with Creationwatches - good comms and very prompt delivery via DHL in the UK with good tracking info throughout.


My first allegidly brand-new Mako from them arrived with scratched back - after an evident attempt to "repair" it - and stopped working after sitting for two weeks in the box. Creationwatches agreed to fix it under their warranty - instead of replacing the piece - if I pay the shipping costs to Singapore. I preferred to deal with OrientUSA considering great skills of Creationwatches repair staff first time around.

So everyone's mileage might vary but I'd never buy from that "dealer" ever again.


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

Arrived today!

Glad to be a member!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

love1981 said:


> View attachment 1601461
> 
> 
> View attachment 1601463
> ...


This one looks great! Wear it in good health.
If you don't mind, can you tell me your wrist size, I'm trying to imagine how big it will be for me as I have a 6.75 wrist.


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

daniel_h said:


> This one looks great! Wear it in good health.
> If you don't mind, can you tell me your wrist size, I'm trying to imagine how big it will be for me as I have a 6.75 wrist.


7.5"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

love1981 said:


> 7.5"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I guess for my case I will stick with the original mako then  I think this one will wear a bit large


----------



## Kris77 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi Guys! I have bought my first blue Mako a month ago, so far I love it, just one weird thing I would like to ask about. I wear the watch on weekdays for more than 8 hours, on the weekend, less, 2-4 hours, today I realized that the watch is more than an hour late. Should it do that? Yesterday I wore it for 2-3 hours, shouldn't it be enough? Normally it gains around 5 seconds, but this was weird, hope it is not defective. What about the power reserve? Anyway, thanks for the answers, if you have, and sorry if I am posting at the wrong section, I could not figure out how to start a new thread. Cheers!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Kris77 said:


> Hi Guys! I have bought my first blue Mako a month ago, so far I love it, just one weird thing I would like to ask about. I wear the watch on weekdays for more than 8 hours, on the weekend, less, 2-4 hours, today I realized that the watch is more than an hour late. Should it do that? Yesterday I wore it for 2-3 hours, shouldn't it be enough? Normally it gains around 5 seconds, but this was weird, hope it is not defective. What about the power reserve? Anyway, thanks for the answers, if you have, and sorry if I am posting at the wrong section, I could not figure out how to start a new thread. Cheers!


You mean an hour in a week ? If so, I am sure that the watch stopped for about an hour (or maybe 13 hours?) after Friday and then when you picked it up it had stopped, and it started working from there.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Do Ray Ravens count?


----------



## WilliamKaa (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi all,

This is my first post on WUS, after frequently visiting the site and learning a lot about watches. Great site! I got interested in automatic watches some two years ago. My first watch was the beautiful Tissot Visodate (white dial), which was shortly followed by a Tissot Powermatic 80 (black dial) and a Seiko SNZG. After having two dress watches and a military watch, owning a nice diver was next on my list, allthough I didn't 'hunt' one actively. Some weeks ago, during a holiday in Thailand, I stumbled upon a display with several Orient watches. Don't worry, it was a reliable store selling genuine watches from well known brands. I remembered reading some good reviews of Orient watches on WUS. The brand itself isn't really well known in Europe (I'm from the Netherlands). Two watches caught my eye: a green bezel/black dial Mako XL and a orange bezel/white dial one. After examining/trying the green bezel one, I was surprised by the build quality and finish of the Mako XL, but decided not to buy it. My brother in law owns a green bezel Rolex Submariner, and I didn't want to mimmick his watch in any obvious way. After having a coffee I decided to go back to the store and buy the orange Mako XL. Didn't take a good look at it, as it was practically the same as the green one. I was happy to learn that the watch came with two straps: the orange one (which it was on at that moment) and a steel bracelet. I had the watch put on the steel bracelet, as I was planning on taking it out on a swim. Which I didn't, because I liked it to much to risk any damage. Back in the hotel I took a close look at the watch. I loved it. Perfect size for me, well built, looking great. As I examined the watch, I noticed an engraving on the case side. It says "347/500", implying a limited series?, I wondered. Searching the internet I found two or three similarly engraved Mako's, and very few white dialed ones (apart from te lume dial). Maybe you guys can help me out and tell me if it really is a limited edition. It will not change my appreciation of the watch. I love it. Apart from being good looking it's also prety accurate! It gains 5 seconds in 24 hours, which is prety amazing. Anyway, here are some pics (I hope I'm uploading them the right way...):


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi all, my first post in the forums! It's fitting that it is the first 'real' watch I have bought for myself. ...Blue Mako!


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

The mako I posted about is actually my second...the first I bought from Amazon (sold by Amazon) and it absolutely failed in about a week. I don't know if I got a lemon or a bad copy but I returned it and bought from longislandwatches instead (thanks again to the forum). That one is ticking away quite happily.


----------



## sujith (Jul 6, 2014)

finally got it in my hand and changed the strap....


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Just got it over the weekend... love the dial!


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Wish I had gone for the blue instead of black oh well I am after an xl next definitely in blue


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

First Mako just showed up yesterday. @ Peter, looks like we have similar preferences in style. I wore my blue Mako with the same patterned shirt today


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Peternincompoop1 said:


> View attachment 1619509
> Just got it over the weekend... love the dial!


Wowzers! Really shows the amazing blue dial in all its glory. Great photo, enjoy the Mako!


----------



## RickF. (Sep 8, 2014)

I just got the Orient Blue Mako about a week ago. It's a great watch for the price! When I first got it, I thought they had sent me the black model, but on further inspection, and in better light, I can see the blue. It's very subtle and this may be a change with the latest release. When I opened the box, the number CEM65002D was on the white box but the number FEM65002DW was on the hang tag. According to customer service at Orient, their latest release is now FEM***** not CEM*****. It still has the letter 'D' in the model number to say it's a dark blue-faced model.

So far this is the most accurate automatic watch I've ever owned. I've been monitoring the accuracy using the iPhone app "Twixt" (see image below). In five days of monitoring it's gained an average of only 1 sec/day. That's unbelievable for an automatic! I know though that with automatic movements it depends on how you lay them down at night. I've been alternating 'on its face' and 'on its side'.

Here are a few pics...

At my desk...









Outside...









Night lume shot...









Accuracy snapshot from Twixt:









The bracelet is okay, but not great. The escapement clasp when closed has some rough edges exposed and catch on things. I've got another bracelet on order. I purposely ordered one with 'open end links' since I've read the Mako model is really difficult to change bracelets.

Thanks.


----------



## keener (Aug 6, 2014)

Very nice! Although, are you sure you got the blue? Even in bright sunlight your watch looks very black to me.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Congrats. My Mako is about +14secs/day out of box (+100s in 1 week) so consider yourself lucky.


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Congrats. My Mako is about +14secs/day out of box (+100s in 1 week) so consider yourself lucky.


Mines about +8 seconds a day but hopefully when it's run in it will loose a few


----------



## RickF. (Sep 8, 2014)

No longer a member of the Mako club. I don't really think mine was blue afterall. There was a hint of blue in the dial face with certain lighting. The P/N (letter 'D' for dark blue vs 'B' for black) suggests it was supposed to be blue. This and the fact that the bracelet felt pretty cheap lead me to return it. 

Also, the next time I checked its accuracy it was gaining 15 secs / day. More believable for an automatic than only 1 sec per day. Still good though. I think I'm going to get a Seiko dive watch. Looking at possibly SKX007 model if it's not too big.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

daniel_h said:


> Thanks! I guess for my case I will stick with the original mako then  I think this one will wear a bit large


It's an interesting point you make and one that's been vexing me since I received my Ray last week. From the get-go I thought it was a great watch but for one thing - the size. I'm used to wearing larger watches and I could not shake the impression that the Ray wore too small. Even allowing for my other watches by comparison I still find it strange that a) it looks just fine on most of these wrist shots, and b) I absolutely have no bigger than an average wrist at 7".

To that end I just received a Mako XL (also blue) and much prefer its wrist presence. But at 44.5mm compared to the Ray/Mako 41.5mm it by no means feels gargantuan like the specs would suggest. That said, at 6.75" I wager the Mako will be ideal. I would have been set if it were 43. Either way really impressive to have this quality with an in-house automatic movement at this price.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

RickF. said:


> No longer a member of the Mako club. I don't really think mine was blue afterall. There was a hint of blue in the dial face with certain lighting. The P/N (letter 'D' for dark blue vs 'B' for black) suggests it was supposed to be blue. This and the fact that the bracelet felt pretty cheap lead me to return it.
> 
> Also, the next time I checked its accuracy it was gaining 15 secs / day. More believable for an automatic than only 1 sec per day. Still good though. I think I'm going to get a Seiko dive watch. Looking at possibly SKX007 model if it's not too big.


 Yeah, your Mako really looked like a black one rather than blue. I recently sold my SKX007 and going through a seller's remorse phase. Then again, the SKX007 looks a lot larger compared to the Mako because it is tall. That was my main reason why I sold mine. If it wasnt too thick, I would have kept and start modding it.


----------



## RickF. (Sep 8, 2014)

I just ordered a Seiko SKX013K2. It's under 40mm or actually 38mm. I've never been a fan of large watches. The SKX013 is said to be the brother of the SKX007 model. Same mvmnt and features but in a smaller pkg.


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

I like mako... really good watch with good movement and awesome price and performance ratio.
to bad i dont feel secure with the bracelet ince it has flimsy hollow endlink and very thin spring bar..
always use mine on thicker springbar and secure washable nylon and sometime rubber.









on comfy rubber... my poorman submariner =)


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

madridgeback said:


> Mines about +8 seconds a day but hopefully when it's run in it will loose a few


My XL was all over the map at first. The first day it was +7 and the second day it was +22. Now that I've had it for about two weeks and worn it consistently during that time, it seems to be settling in at +6.

If it holds that then I'll just turn it back 1 minute about once a week and that doesn't bother me very much


----------



## Grumbles (Mar 17, 2014)

I love my Mako.It's more accurate than my Sngz seiko 5 sports but in my opinion it's badly let down by it's lume. As I do a lot of remote area camping on my faithful dual sport, I always use the Seiko. That glow in the tent at night is better than fumbling for a torch to check the time. I call the Seiko "Death Watch" as I wear it to bed every night & plan to fall of the perch in my sleep while dreaming of a lap dancer.


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Hi guys!!! I´m the proud owner of one black Mako I, but now I´d like o go for the blue one. Could anyone tell me a cheap shop to get the watch? (I prefer outside USA). Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2014)

Decided the Mako XL was too big for a Summer watch. I put it back on blue rubber for pool and beach use. The NATO it was on went to the Mako's replacement, a new Blue Ray.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

I like my yellow.


----------



## Pamphleteer (Sep 26, 2014)

Just received today, I guess this makes me an official member!


----------



## toolonginexile (Jun 30, 2014)

hi could some let me know who is offering the best prices on makos these days. island? creation? ebay? thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

toolonginexile said:


> hi could some let me know who is offering the best prices on makos these days. island? creation? ebay? thanks


There was a little bit of a forum stink with Creation recently so I've been purchasing from Island. Can't say definitively that they're the best price, but I like doing business with them and if that means I pay an extra $10 for good service, so be it.

And here's my new (new to me) black Mako XL I bought off ChiefWahoo this weekend.



















I had been looking for a black XL to go with my blue. Then lo and behold, ChiefWahoo (a fellow Cleveland WIS) reached out and said he was looking to move his. Worked out great.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

First automatic and loving my Blue Mako.


----------



## BossLife (Oct 9, 2014)

Blue Mako w/ Pepsi Dial coming in today - excited and will post photos ASAP! Glad I found this thread!


----------



## Torinofuji (Oct 12, 2014)

I've been lurking for a couple months after searching for a replacement strap for my old watch which led me to NATO straps which led me to Watchuseek and this thread. I quickly fell in love with the Mako so when my wife asked what she could get for my birthday I said, "how thoughtful of you to ask. I would like a new watch. This watch!"

i asked led her to choose between the black, blue or Pepsi (I honestly could not have decided myself). She kept her choice to herself. When I opened the box and exclaimed, "I'm glad you got me the blue!" she was surprised herself as she had thought she ordered the black. I'm a very lucky man.

Thanks to to the posters in this thread for pushing me and my wife in the right direction.

Here's pics

My first look









Caseback 









Right on to a NATO 









Not sure which is prettier the waterfall or the watch









lume


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2014)

MUCH better. And it accommodates "fat" spring bars, too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

I like mako... runs great, inexpensive and true tool watch..


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I have been a huge Mako fan for awhile, so I guess I need to make it officical. Here's my blue Ray and yellow Mako. I just took the bracelet off the yellow and put it on the blue, because the blue just looks too classy for Natos and the yellow looks too fun for steel. I haven't seen the new Ray bracelet, as mine came on rubber, but honestly I like the simplistic looks of the all over brushed steel on the Mako bracelet better than the polished/brushed look of the Ray's, at least from pictures.


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcd213 (Oct 7, 2010)

Decided to throw mine on a nato and loving the new casual look. Haven't worn it previously in several years because I wasn't a fan of the bracelet.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkulysses (Nov 4, 2014)

Just picked up my first watch which just so happens to be an Orient Mako last week. I only wore it with the stock rubber straps for a day then I installed the Brady Straps on it.  Anybody want to sell the stock bracelet that comes on this watch?? Thinking I should have ordered that version now. 










Jake


----------



## Rainmaster7 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys !

New to the forum . Just got my first mako in orange and I love it ! I did change the strap though !


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

Just picked up a Blue Mako to keep my yellow company.


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Worthy choices on all 3 counts. Slainte!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

My second dance with a Mako... this time black. Arrived yesterday. Oh yeah - it's running +2s after its first 24 hours with me. Not bad.


























Cheers,
HBL


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Love my blue Mako. Just put it on a nice rally strap.


----------



## paulreko (Aug 15, 2012)

Loving the Makos, where is the best place in the uk to buy one, i am in west midlands.
cheers


----------



## Matt.D. (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey Paul. 

I can thoroughly recommend Creation Watches. Though based in Singapore, they got my black Ray to me in 4 days. It now keeps my Blue Mako company... Can't recommend Orient enough either, had the B.M. for 2 years and its not missed a beat.


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

I got my mako from sportwatchstore I think they are in Singapore tho if they have the model you want in stock try them my black mako on rubber was £66


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintedwall (Dec 30, 2014)

Joining the club. First post here at WUS, longtime lurker:


----------



## Lachrymosa (Nov 29, 2012)

I've been lurking off and on for a couple years and only recently started posting. Just joined the Mako club today (I think lol) after hemming and hawing over purchasing one for the last couple years. I'm not sure I can carry it off on my 5.5 in. wrist. What do you guys think? I am on the taller side at 5'9"...too big still? 

Got it for right under $90 from Amazon warehouse...nothing wrong with it that I can tell yet.


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks good to me.
I see lots of ladies wearing big watches these days.


Lachrymosa said:


> I've been lurking off and on for a couple years and only recently started posting. Just joined the Mako club today (I think lol) after hemming and hawing over purchasing one for the last couple years. I'm not sure I can carry it off on my 5.5 in. wrist. What do you guys think? I am on the taller side at 5'9"...too big still?
> 
> Got it for right under $90 from Amazon warehouse...nothing wrong with it that I can tell yet.


----------



## Lachrymosa (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks captain_hx! I've been wearing it since I got it earlier today and although it felt really odd to me at first I'm getting much more comfortable with it already.


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Lachrymosa said:


> I've been lurking off and on for a couple years and only recently started posting. Just joined the Mako club today (I think lol) after hemming and hawing over purchasing one for the last couple years. I'm not sure I can carry it off on my 5.5 in. wrist. What do you guys think? I am on the taller side at 5'9"...too big still?
> 
> Got it for right under $90 from Amazon warehouse...nothing wrong with it that I can tell yet.


I'll second what the captain said lady's now a days seem to be wearing even bigger watches than us men but yours looks just great on you


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

madridgeback said:


> I'll second what the captain said lady's now a days seem to be wearing even bigger watches than us men but yours looks just great on you


Yeah my wife stole my vintage Delma, it isn't huge though it is around 36mm.
a friend at work has lost a nice g-shock to his gf, this is huge.
Anyways as long as you like, why not. Wear it in good health and enjoy it


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Watches & women perfect combination


----------



## Lachrymosa (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol thanks guys. I would have bought one much sooner had I known it would look ok on me. It's funny, I've seen guys lament here on WUS that they wish their wives were into watches other than the blingy fashion brands...I'm the wife who wishes she could get her husband as excited about watches as she is. I'd love to able to steal from him!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Finally my fiance is taking a little interest, and tries out a couple of my watches from time to time. She has particularly taken some fascination to the Seiko Green Alpinist. I also got her a Chr. Ward Victoria Deco which she wears regularly. I have a yellow Mako but I don't think she likes diver/sporty watches much (its either gotta be white and dressy or purple with lots of diamonds). It helps that my wrist is 7" and hers is about 6.3" so we can share some watches.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Lachrymosa said:


> Lol thanks guys. I would have bought one much sooner had I known it would look ok on me. It's funny, I've seen guys lament here on WUS that they wish their wives were into watches other than the blingy fashion brands...I'm the wife who wishes she could get her husband as excited about watches as she is. I'd love to able to steal from him!


It will be very expensive for the household though  the deal is one WIS per family; invite him to the forums he might get into it.

I will also recommend that you have a look at the seiko5 offerings; they have great affordable watches, millions of designs and sizes. There is a long thread here about it "show your seiko5"


----------



## Lachrymosa (Nov 29, 2012)

daniel_h said:


> It will be very expensive for the household though  the deal is one WIS per family; invite him to the forums he might get into it.
> 
> I will also recommend that you have a look at the seiko5 offerings; they have great affordable watches, millions of designs and sizes. There is a long thread here about it "show your seiko5"


Lol that's definitely true. We definitely can't afford two collectors atm!
Also, thanks for the advice...I've already posted a pic of my SNK809 in the Seiko thread. &#55357;&#56838; I'm now looking at a Seiko orange monster as my next purchase. And if only the Helson Shark Diver wasn't so big, I love the white dial versions. It broke my heart when I saw the lug to lug size of even their smallest version.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Lachrymosa said:


> Lol that's definitely true. We definitely can't afford two collectors atm!
> Also, thanks for the advice...I've already posted a pic of my SNK809 in the Seiko thread. &#55357;&#56838; I'm now looking at a Seiko orange monster as my next purchase. And if only the Helson Shark Diver wasn't so big, I love the white dial versions. It broke my heart when I saw the lug to lug size of even their smallest version.


Looks like you want a diver - Couple of suggestions which are meant to be women's watches and will fit you well (they look great but probably quartz) - 
1) VSA Dive Master Quartz 38mm - comes in many colors (red, white, black, purple, green and some others), 2) Christopher Ward W60 Coral 34mm (has ceramic bezel and center link in bracelet, comes in black and white and white/gold two-tone) - this one is unfortunately hard to find and sold out. However, if you like it, email Chr. Ward customer services and they can probably arrange one for you at a good price. I ordered the black Coral in their recent nearly new sale but canceled my order after a day.


----------



## Lachrymosa (Nov 29, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Looks like you want a diver - Couple of suggestions which are meant to be women's watches and will fit you well (they look great but probably quartz) -
> 1) VSA Dive Master Quartz 38mm - comes in many colors (red, white, black, purple, green and some others), 2) Christopher Ward W60 Coral 34mm (has ceramic bezel and center link in bracelet, comes in black and white and white/gold two-tone) - this one is unfortunately hard to find and sold out. However, if you like it, email Chr. Ward customer services and they can probably arrange one for you at a good price. I ordered the black Coral in their recent nearly new sale but canceled my order after a day.


Thanks for the suggestions, I appreciate it! I definitely lean heavily towards dive watches. I like the Victorinox you mentioned and will definitely take some more time to research them and the brand. The black coral is a looker, I'll admit that one caught my breath a little, I'm just not sure I like the ceramic in the bracelet. I could probably learn to like it though. I've not really been looking much at quartz tbh, there's just something about automatic movements that I find just so...sexy. To me it's almost like a living, breathing thing. I won't rule out quartz entirely though...if they made a slightly larger auto version of that coral...Oh my.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Lachrymosa said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, I appreciate it! I definitely lean heavily towards dive watches. I like the Victorinox you mentioned and will definitely take some more time to research them and the brand. The black coral is a looker, I'll admit that one caught my breath a little, I'm just not sure I like the ceramic in the bracelet. I could probably learn to like it though. I've not really been looking much at quartz tbh, there's just something about automatic movements that I find just so...sexy. To me it's almost like a living, breathing thing. I won't rule out quartz entirely though...if they made a slightly larger auto version of that coral...Oh my.


I have 2 other suggestions as well, the Obris morgan explorer 2 is out for preorder. Lug to lug is 50 I belive but the specs vs the price worth a look  the other one will be the CW trident C61 the little sister of the C60. Which is 38mm. Currently it is on 20% sale and I belive free shipping as well, but this ends today if not mistaken

Edit: the Obris explorer lug to lug is 51 sorry probably this killed it for you, but they have on their website a wrist shot on a 6.5 wrist, maybe this can give you an idea of how it wears


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

Mako on NATO for NYE 
Wishing everyone a happy and prosperous new year


----------



## Lachrymosa (Nov 29, 2012)

daniel_h said:


> I have 2 other suggestions as well, the Obris morgan explorer 2 is out for preorder. Lug to lug is 50 I belive but the specs vs the price worth a look  the other one will be the CW trident C61 the little sister of the C60. Which is 38mm. Currently it is on 20% sale and I belive free shipping as well, but this ends today if not mistaken
> 
> Edit: the Obris explorer lug to lug is 51 sorry probably this killed it for you, but they have on their website a wrist shot on a 6.5 wrist, maybe this can give you an idea of how it wears


Thanks! I do like that C61 but it's a little much for me to make an impulse buy on right now, and I usually like to research and take my time before deciding on purchases. I doubt it will be around much longer lol. I do love the dial on it though.

That Obris is definitely too big for me though...I really think the Mako is already pushing the limit for me. I hate having such scrawny wrists! :-(


----------



## MIKETOM (Dec 26, 2014)

Lazy New Year's eve so far. Here's my Blue Mako looking black in this lighting. Sorry for the cell phone quality /:


----------



## Davidocity (Jan 4, 2015)

I just received my Orient Mako in blue from Amazon and am extremely pleased with it. I was not able to see a real one before making the purchase, but now that I have it I can say that it has exceeded my expectations (for now at least as I've owned it for less than a day). Few things impress me anymore, but this watch has.

Note the posts that I read on this forum helped me greatly in making my decision. Thank you to everyone who has contributed here. Below is my story on how I came to be a new Orient Mako owner.

Late this year I got the itch for a stylish diver's watch and immediately fell in love with the Omega Seamaster 300M. I'm a fan of James Bond movies, especially the one's with Daniel Craig, so I'm sure their branding had something to do with my lust for Omega. Note that I view Rolex as a cliche. The guy who owns the local car wash wears a rather large Rolex with a t-shirt that stop just above his navel. Enough said.

With a bit of searching I was able to find a place to buy a new SMP 300M for about $4.7K "cash out the door", a nice discount off of MSRP. I actually went to the bank to get the cash for the watch, but could not bring myself to spend that much on it. At least for now.

My main purpose for getting this watch was to have an all-around watch that could be dressed up or down. I'm doing a lot more selling these days in my job and wanted something that could go well in either a business casual or suit setting. And my ego has no problem with not having an Omega. If I run into someone with an Omega, I will compliment them on their watch without hesitation. If they ask me about my Orient, I will tell them about it with pride. I respect people who are frugal in an intelligent way, and that's one big reason why I'm a Orient Mako owner.

On WatchUSeek I searched for alternatives to the Omega SMP 300M and that is how I discovered the Orient Mako in blue. Having examined both watches in the last few days, they both feel very similar and nice (note that I'm not an experience watch collector, and that these are my initial thoughts). The Omega SMP is a superior watch. It has a sapphire crystal, a much nicer band, and is actually made for divers. The Orient Mako has a mineral crystal, comes with a very nice band, and can be used for snorkeling. But the Omega is not 40x better than the Orient, which is the price delta. If I get held up in NYC and my Omega is stolen, I'm going to be bummed. If they take my Orient, I'm going to be a lot less bummed - shall I say 40x less - and would likely reorder one the very same day.

At this point I cannot say that I will not eventually buy a SMP. But something tells me that the Mako has a great chance of being a sidekick of mine for some time to come.

Everyone has their preference for dial size. I have a 7.5 inch wrist a find the Mako's case diameter to be perfect. Below is a picture of my new Mako along with pictures of my beater Casio Pathfinder and an old Tag Heuer.








The new Mako. I think the case size is perfect.








The old Casio Pathfinder. Great hiking watch.








The very old Tag. The dial broke and falls off easily so I no longer use it (had it repaired by Tag once, but it broke again).


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

My Ray on aligator


----------



## nishant_ucms_doc (Jun 16, 2014)

wmaker said:


> Another "same watch different straps" set  :


I really liked your bracelet for the mako ......can you tell me where u got it from ?
Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Codwatches (Oct 10, 2014)

My blue mako on two straps I made. The first one from old Levi's Jeans and the second made from old Rawlings baseball glove


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^Just soo cool!


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

Would anybody be interested in a trade for my Pepsi bezel mako? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

I found this site (and got the watch bug) around Christmas 2013. The black Mako was the first watch I purchased, I've since added 8 affordables (yikes). I still love the Mako, great watch.


----------



## whitehare (May 3, 2007)

Wow! I really like the baseball glove strap. How much to make me one?


----------



## bradleyss14 (Jan 21, 2015)

Joining the club. My second automatic watch. A little smaller than I expected, but still a great fit, great watch, for the money. It shares time with my Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

A great watch, let down by poor bezel traction. If not for that, it and the Ray could really give Seiko a good run for the money. :-/


-Jeremy
(Sent from Tapatalk)


----------



## xicer (Jan 22, 2015)

Smaug said:


> A great watch, let down by poor bezel traction. If not for that, it and the Ray could really give Seiko a good run for the money. :-/
> 
> -Jeremy
> (Sent from Tapatalk)


... You know Seiko owns Orient right?


----------



## Jwon (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

Can anyone suggest the best place to buy a Mako . Based in the UK


----------



## NutmegInPajamas (Feb 2, 2015)

My new daily wearer- blue Mako on a Hirsch Carbon strap. Just received it yesterday- it's even better looking in person than I thought it would be.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2015)

Down to my last Orient, the only one I'm keeping.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geocombo (Feb 17, 2015)

blue mako with black rubber ,i love it  :-!


----------



## hammergjh (Jan 2, 2014)

I'll play!


----------



## dd41623 (Oct 14, 2013)

Got my Pepsi secondhand two weeks ago . 
Nice pics of a great affordable watch, guys.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Bought my blue Mako from another forum member. It's incredinly accurate. It's gains +2/3s per day but loses 2/3s off the wrist, placed dial up, overnight. For the last week it's been +5 seconds, neither gaining or losing time.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

My Orient Yellow Mako... so sweet!


----------



## stamminen21 (Dec 26, 2014)

Got my orange mako and maratac strap yesterday. SICK!


----------



## MusicMaker214 (Feb 24, 2015)

Beautiful watches.

Currently looking to start my watch collection with a Mako.

This thread has given me some good inspiration and eye candy!


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Best value I think. This is probably the first watch I will buy another color of. Have a blue, probably will snag an orange for the summer. 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## Bibby Purev (Feb 13, 2015)

I'd like to join this club.

And here's my proof


----------



## Matt.D. (Aug 17, 2013)

Welcome aboard. I've had a Blue Mako for approaching 2 years, and have been so impressed with it that I recently bought a Black dial Ray to keep it company.


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## GhostSeven (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi all, just joined up to post here, starting watch collecting as of tomorrow (other half has bought me a Citizen Eco-Drive Endeavor for my birthday) but am loving these Orient Mako's and the other Orient range. 

Looking at getting the Pepsi Mako found a place that in Germany that will ship to the UK and all in it is less than £100  Tempted by the 3--star range as well specifically EM5U00EB it boggles my mind that an automatic can be this cheap! Anyone own the 3-star in question and have an thoughts?


----------



## whitehare (May 3, 2007)

What band is that and where did you get it. Me like.


ar.javid said:


> View attachment 3127794


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks.
As most of the custom leather straps are so unreasonably priced, started making my own couple of months ago. Results are getting better with experience.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Pepsi Mako was my first Orient, and still one of my faves.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Any room in the club for a Blue Ray?



Sent from a galaxy far, far away...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

BTW, is there really that big a difference between the lume on the Ray vs. the Mako? I've been surprised at how good the Ray's lume is, but have heard/read it's not quite as good on the Mako. Anyone who owns both models care to chime in?


Sent from a galaxy far, far away...


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Bloom said:


> BTW, is there really that big a difference between the lume on the Ray vs. the Mako? I've been surprised at how good the Ray's lume is, but have heard/read it's not quite as good on the Mako. Anyone who owns both models care to chime in?


The lume on my Ray Raven is definitely better than that on my Pepsi Mako. I always assumed that Orient simply applied more to the Rays.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I asked this question to Orient Watch USA. They replied that the intensity is the same but since the Ray has more surface area of lume (lume dots bigger) it apears brighter. I much prefer the Mako design over the Ray and the Lume is good.


----------



## Jline123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Just got the blue Mako for my birthday. I absolutely love it. I'm not sure what light tricks people use to make the blue stand out so much, because it's really hard for me to take a photo and see the blue in it, especially the bezel! I'm not complaining though as it was a tough call between blue and black. I can't stop looking at this watch. It's amazing!


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

My first just arrived. I have a feeling it may not be my last. Just ordered a few nato straps for it.


----------



## backer (Jan 2, 2011)

I was just about to pull the trigger on Tissot Le Locle, but see what this forum has done to me !

Instead of Tissot Le Locle I have settled for 2 watches, Orient Blue Mako & Seiko Alpinist Sarb017

Didn't like the stock bracelet, its on a black leather strap now.

Makomania


----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)

Now on this.


----------



## Wi11iam47 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi guys,
can anyone post photos of their mako at night?
I would love to see how bright is the lume, and how long does it last?


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Count me in folks!


----------



## RedOx48 (Mar 18, 2015)

Here's my new black Mako. First post here.


----------



## jam1n (Mar 18, 2015)

> I didnt know if this would be the place to put this, but after viewing this thread many times I decided to get a mako. THe watch looks and works great except for the crown push button for changing day of week. i am unable to screw it in to keep from accidentally pressing it throughout the day. In the picture you can see how mine looks different. Is this fixable or should i send it back?
> http://i.imgur.com/L4vZqMh.jpg
> edit: answer is available here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/day-date-crown-stuck-571602.html


Working great now. on crown&buckle premium nato


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## krazswede (Sep 30, 2014)

You have to love it when your very first experience with your new Mako is to take it to a jeweler in the mall to get it sized and she looks at it and says, "I don't want to touch that one, it looks too nice and I'm afraid of scratching it." I just smiled and went to the next jeweler. The first words out of his mouth were, "Wow! What a gorgeous watch!" He kept raving about it as he was removing three links and said that he thought it must have cost several thousand dollars. I just smiled again!!!


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Iyonk said:


> I like mako... really good watch with good movement and awesome price and performance ratio.
> to bad i dont feel secure with the bracelet ince it has flimsy hollow endlink and very thin spring bar..
> always use mine on thicker springbar and secure washable nylon and sometime rubber.
> 
> ...


Any rubber band recommendations for my Blue Maka XL. I like this rubber band but it is black and I need blue, stylish one...


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Too rough for a dressy look?


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Put me in, coach!


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Gents, any recommendations for a pepsi bezel replacement on my Blue Mak XL?


----------



## Erdnase31 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi guys, im late to the party!!!

Here is my beautiful Blue Mako watch, the only thing i dont like about it is the mineral crystal which smudges way too easily!!

























for the rest this is my go to beater watch! I don't have many expensive watches but i love watches


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

^ Welcome and enjoy! I think the Mako is the best value for the money out there.


----------



## Erdnase31 (Apr 7, 2015)

i have it for a year by now, but never registered to a watch forum  I might replace the mineral crystal for a sapphire one and get a nice NATO or leather band for it!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Time_Keeper said:


> Tried using the OS300's rubber strap.
> Let me know what you think...
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool, looks sweet with that band, i might go and see if i can find the same band to buy, anybody know where id find one?

Im thinking of buying a blue XL mako, ive never had a blue dial or any other dial divers aprt from black, im hoping i wont regret not buying black lol, im so boring.

Can anybody talk me into buying the blue?
I want to buy it but cant pull the trigger lol.

1st world problems lol

And can anybody tell me if the glass sits below the bezel or above it on the mako XL?

cheers and thanks.


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

Blue mako xl is one of the most stunning looking watches, the dial has sunburst and its matte at the same time. The case is a combo of matte and polished surfaces. The crystal sits in line with the bezel, or jus microns below it. Pics dont do justice, see it in person and you will buy it for sure. That date day button thing everybody mentions is nothing considering what this watch offers. Its more accurate than my black monster and other 5.


----------



## TanziPants (Apr 22, 2015)

I know this board is dense with images, but that's often what I'm looking for. It's nice to see different bezel/strap combinations when making my own decisions. So, here is my current combo: Orient Mako with Pepsi bezel with a mid tone gray NATO strap. I've been digging this combo over the chocolate brown leather NATO I jumped from. Cheers!


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello everyone
My Mako ''pepsi''


----------



## woromatt (Apr 18, 2015)

Just got my Mako today, was between this and a Seiko SKX007 and I found the Orient way nicer


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

woromatt said:


> Just got my Mako today, was between this and a Seiko SKX007 and I found the Orient way nicer
> View attachment 3752090


I have both of them and I am very pleased. Your next watch will be SKX007, I am pretty sure.
Mako more dressy, Seiko more sporty. 
They complement each other.
Enjoy tour beautiful Mako.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Orient divers look so much better than their Seiko counterparts


----------



## Brightbikes (May 4, 2015)

*New Mako*

Here's my New Mako. Went straight to Silicone from the metal band. I love it.

This is my fist automatic, and it's my first mechanical watch.

Feels so much better than the Weekenders I've been wearing for the last two years.

I ordered a Domed Sapphire from Harold, can't wait to install it.

Also, did they do an update? I have no issues moving the crown around.


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello all!
Just wanted to add a crude phone pic of my mako on a blue NATO:


----------



## Swissie (May 10, 2015)

Hi everyone, first post here

My new mako in all its glory


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi


----------



## stamminen21 (Dec 26, 2014)

Been wearing this daily


----------



## mezors (May 4, 2015)

im finally a member of this club today!!
got my blue mako today and i changed the strap!
i gotta say this watch has a very beautiful dial!

sorry bad lighting o|








:-!


----------



## Galeocerdoshark (Feb 4, 2015)

I've posted mine before, but I don't think I did in this thread... Pepsi mako on a leather zulu:


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Well just ordered a blue mako xl to go with my black mako will post pics when here does anyone think it's worth having a sapphire fitted?


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

madridgeback said:


> Well just ordered a blue mako xl to go with my black mako will post pics when here does anyone think it's worth having a sapphire fitted?


I'd hold off until you see how the stock mineral crystal holds up. My Pepsi Mako and Raven Ray both look great and I've owned them since December of last year, but I'm pretty careful with my watches, so YMMV.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

madridgeback said:


> Well just ordered a blue mako xl to go with my black mako will post pics when here does anyone think it's worth having a sapphire fitted?












Got it scratched when I unintentionally used my arm to catch a closing steel door. Then, I pushed the door using my arm or should I say the watch? Personally, I think sapphire would be awesome. However, if you're planning to go that route, just wait till your crystal get scratched up. I was just thinking about slapping a sapphire one earlier today while I was driving. Ordered a crystal for an 8926 mod last week and it didnt occured to me that I should have ordered one or at least look if they have one that will fit the Mako.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

madridgeback said:


> Well just ordered a blue mako xl to go with my black mako will post pics when here does anyone think it's worth having a sapphire fitted?


I have never scratched a mineral crystal in two years of wearing one, so I would say wait till it is scratched, then think about the upgrade.


----------



## nick2ck (May 4, 2015)

I love my Orient Mako XL. You can't beat an in-house movement for less than $120! I've beat it to hell and she's still ticking away. Worth the money in my book.


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

madridgeback said:


> Well just ordered a blue mako xl to go with my black mako will post pics when here does anyone think it's worth having a sapphire fitted?





mikekol said:


> Got it scratched when I unintentionally used my arm to catch a closing steel door. Then, I pushed the door using my arm or should I say the watch? Personally, I think sapphire would be awesome. However, if you're planning to go that route, just wait till your crystal get scratched up. I was just thinking about slapping a sapphire one earlier today while I was driving. Ordered a crystal for an 8926 mod last week and it didnt occured to me that I should have ordered one or at least look if they have one that will fit the Mako.


I'd love to put a sapphire crystal in mine too, but know I don't have the patience to do it properly myself. Is there anyone on the forums that will mod these, similar to all the "for hire" modders for SKXs?


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Well my xl arrived today so my black mako has a big brother to play with just waiting for my royal blue NATO which should really suit it


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Not so sure about the funky box tho a bit cheap looking


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Changed the stock bracelet for a leather 5 ring Zulu, now that's the look


----------



## anotero (May 17, 2015)

Gentlemen, I have the following question: do the dials of blue and Pepsi Makos with different straps have the same finish? From the photos, it seems as if the ones with bracelets have a metallic finish on the dials, so that light plays nicely on it, while those with the rubber straps seem to have matte dial finishes. Can anyone confirm this, or am I seeing things and all the dials have the same metallic finish?

Thanks!


----------



## linhpham89 (May 4, 2014)

My Blue Mako has just arrived, i'm now falling in love with this pretty watch. I have a question that how long does it stand by actually, can it alive for 40h?

Thank you so much


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

anotero said:


> Gentlemen, I have the following question: do the dials of blue and Pepsi Makos with different straps have the same finish? From the photos, it seems as if the ones with bracelets have a metallic finish on the dials, so that light plays nicely on it, while those with the rubber straps seem to have matte dial finishes. Can anyone confirm this, or am I seeing things and all the dials have the same metallic finish?
> 
> Thanks!


The blue ones should all be shiny/sunburst. I bought my Pepsi Mako on rubber because I got a good deal. It's definitely the opposite of matte.


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Mako XL. Was actually thinking of flipping it for a CW C60 Trident quartz as I'm about to start a job that potentially could be a little tough on my watch. Trouble is, I can't bear to sell it.


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

mark_uk said:


> Mako XL. Was actually thinking of flipping it for a CW C60 Trident quartz as I'm about to start a job that potentially could be a little tough on my watch. Trouble is, I can't bear to sell it.
> View attachment 4024970


Nooooo don't do it only had my blue xl for a week now so still in the honeymoon period but I actually prefer the look to my sinn u1 which cost me 14× as much


----------



## brmvs (Nov 18, 2013)

Have my Mako for over a year now, she still is my favorite watch in my humble collection


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

madridgeback said:


> Nooooo don't do it only had my blue xl for a week now so still in the honeymoon period but I actually prefer the look to my sinn u1 which cost me 14× as much


I don't think I'm going to unless I find out the mako is too fragile to handle what I'll be doing.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Orient divers look so much better than their Seiko counterparts


Disagree with you there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

itsajobar said:


> Disagree with you there
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would disagree with you normally on that, but I just bought a Seiko diver an hour ago, so you win today.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/incoming-seiko-1983922.html


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

My Two Brothers. ;-) 
Anybody knows where I can buy orange bezel insert?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

flying.fish said:


> View attachment 3420794
> Too rough for a dressy look?


Stunning, just got my blue XL, its a beautiful watch and imo definitely passes as a dressy watch, yet very versatile, could be worn with anything from a suit to beach shorts, cheers


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

Guy's have you heard they are gonna launch a new mako, the mako USA with drilled lugs different hands sapphire crystal and apparently very good lume wow this could just be the best affordable diver ever and I definitely will be getting one oh and the price is supposedly cheaper also I will believe that when I see it


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello from the Outer Banks


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Hello from the Outer Banks
> View attachment 4326753












Hot Monday morning.


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

beautiful day yesterday!









since first posting in this thread (slightly older pic upclose)


----------



## Corcaroli (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi all,

My blue mako just arrived last week and I agree with the opinions... No picture makes justice to the amazing, gorgeous dial when you open the box... It's a quality watch, heavy, with its mechanical soul and a vibrant personality. I love chronographs, but my Mako has replaced them !!!

Carlos







Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Happy 4th of July everyone.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

SDGenius said:


>


We need a review!!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

For full review>>> https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/2015-mako-usa-2099522.html


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I was a member of this.....but got mine for sale. Great watch just found something else I wanted more. Will be sad to see her go


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Love them, have a ray, but wish they'd ditch the quick set day. It's just unnecessary. : (
Other than that, I really want a new model.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Love my Oreint Mako's... 
Here is a Blue XL on a Steinhart Chocolate Strap. 
I also have the Black Mako XL on the original Stainless Steel Bracelet 
Love my Makos! Super accurate too!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Just received my Mako USA today.

What a Beauty!!!



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice, thinking of getting one of those.


----------



## Jack1024 (Mar 21, 2010)

phlebas said:


> Nice, thinking of getting one of those.


Do it!

Here is mine:


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

kevlar strap and sapphire upgrade.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

ORIENT said they'd fix it. They delivered. The Mako USA...


----------



## TzeeKin (Jun 17, 2015)

Just got my orange mako. Here's a couple quick shots...


----------



## Phelycs (Aug 7, 2015)

Here's my little contribution
Black Mako on ColaReb leather band


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Just received my new blue firehose strap from Aevig. Trying it out on my Orange Mako this morning.


----------



## sujith (Jul 6, 2014)

If someone is having the mako on an anvil or watchadoo can you please post pics and let me know if you faced any problem in fitting them, does it leave noticeable gap, any inputs welcome. Planning to get a bracelet for my mako pepsi and these two interested me, super engineer II is out of my price range.


----------



## TzeeKin (Jun 17, 2015)

Just in today, black nato with grey and orange strip mounted on an orange mako.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TzeeKin (Jun 17, 2015)

Just got my black nato with grey and orange strip today. Got it mounted on an orange mako.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Tested to 300 km/h ;-)


----------



## Trenk (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi guys, here are few pics of my own Mako. It looks great even on the leather strap.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Trenk said:


> Hi guys, here are few pics of my own Mako. It looks great even on the leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 5095978
> 
> ...


What strap is that first one? Looks cool!

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## friscoweather (Mar 27, 2015)

Does anyone know the latest discount code for Orient USA? Looking to get the new Mako.


----------



## ABud21 (Jun 19, 2015)

Love mine!


----------



## RawbDawg (Oct 15, 2015)

After spending hours (yes, hours) on this thread I had no choice but to give in to my compulsion and buy a Mako! Since it's my first Orient I wanted to go with the Original Mako and let my next one be the Mako USA. I chose to go with the orange face. This morning I woke up to find my new watch delivered to my door step from amazon.com. Here she is!


----------



## RawbDawg (Oct 15, 2015)

PLEASE HELP!

I just purchase the Orange Mako a few days ago. It came in the mail yesterday, I set the date and time and wore it all day. I woke up in the morning and my watch had gained 3 minutes. All day today As I periodically looked at my watch it seemed like it was gaining 15 seconds an hour! Is this normal for a brand new mechanical? Do I really have to send it in to the factory or can I just take it to a watch maker to have it regulated??

Thanks for any replies!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

RawbDawg said:


> PLEASE HELP!
> 
> I just purchase the Orange Mako a few days ago. It came in the mail yesterday, I set the date and time and wore it all day. I woke up in the morning and my watch had gained 3 minutes. All day today As I periodically looked at my watch it seemed like it was gaining 15 seconds an hour! Is this normal for a brand new mechanical? Do I really have to send it in to the factory or can I just take it to a watch maker to have it regulated??
> 
> Thanks for any replies!


That's pretty high for a Mako, usually the advertised tolerance is +/- 2 to 4 min a day. But in real life they are much more accurate, up to 30 sec a day or so.

wait for more experienced member to chime in, and meanwhile try to contact the seller.

Good luck

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Steelehead (Dec 24, 2014)

Blue AR sapphire


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

My blue Orient Mako with blue leather strap and domed sapphire crystal


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's my blue Mako with a bezel from some other obscure watch you guys have probably never heard about.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

This morning I switched to mesh.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

captaincaveman79 said:


> Here's my blue Mako with a bezel from some other obscure watch you guys have probably never heard about.
> 
> View attachment 5817306


How did you fix it??? Many problems? :-(


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

No problems. The bezel spins with 60 clicks just like the original bezel.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

My first Orient - a black Mako. Runs +8 SPD. I really like this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Enjoy it!!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

You're showing a SKX009 bezel on a Mako/Ray case. Is that a straight swap with no modification? That looks good and opens up my Blue Ray for bezel swap potential.



captaincaveman79 said:


> This morning I switched to mesh.
> 
> View attachment 5831970


----------



## Ozwatchman (Sep 17, 2015)

Well I'm breaking my post cirginity here lol..
i was looking at a Pepsi seiko to go with my other old seiko diver,then I was looking at a citizen diver or maybe an offering from high and Hastings 
but
ive taken a bit of a liking to the mako and may just order one and put a nice nato nylon strap on it


----------



## Ozwatchman (Sep 17, 2015)

Well I'm breaking my post cirginity here lol..
i was looking at a Pepsi seiko to go with my other old seiko diver,then I was looking at a citizen diver or maybe an offering from high and Hastings 
but
ive taken a bit of a liking to the mako and may just order one and put a nice nato nylon strap on it


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ozwatchman said:


> Well I'm breaking my post cirginity here lol..
> i was looking at a Pepsi seiko to go with my other old seiko diver,then I was looking at a citizen diver or maybe an offering from high and Hastings
> but
> ive taken a bit of a liking to the mako and may just order one and put a nice nato nylon strap on it


I just purchased my second Mako (blue to go with my black one - will post a pic when able).

The Mako looks and feels right to me for a dive watch. I like that the Mako has its own design vibe. Very comfortable size and height. It is easily worn with business or casual attire.

Both of mine are running in the +5 to +8 SPD range.

With the current Veterans Day Amazon 20% discount (promo code 20VETERANS through Nov. 11th) the blue and black are reduced to $114 (plus tax and shipping if applicable).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 62caster (Apr 13, 2011)

You guys are making me wish I had never sold my Mako


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Mako









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycanuck1964 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi everyone! I just got my 1st automatic and you guessed it...its a Mako! I keep getting an error message when I try posting a picture of it:hushed:
I went with the Mako after finding this site about a month ago when I was doing research on watches. My next will be a Seiko Orange Monster:blush: 
Cheers!


----------



## crazycanuck1964 (Nov 25, 2015)

Well I made the image smaller...hopefully this turns out. I replaced the dolphin strap with leather.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

crazycanuck1964 said:


> Well I made the image smaller...hopefully this turns out. I replaced the dolphin strap with leather.


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycanuck1964 (Nov 25, 2015)

sal4 said:


> crazycanuck1964 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I made the image smaller...hopefully this turns out. I replaced the dolphin strap with leather.
> ...





sal4 said:


> crazycanuck1964 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I made the image smaller...hopefully this turns out. I replaced the dolphin strap with leather.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Jlanc (Jul 25, 2014)

Incoming!!!
So excited! The Xmas discount was just too good to pass up.


----------



## GR27 (Dec 6, 2015)

Just received my first Orient, a Blue Mako with the rubber dolphin band. I switched the band out for a navy and white NATO and got to photographing! I've got a few more pictures that came out pretty well, if anyone is interested in seeing more.

I'm super impressed with the Mako. The level of polish and presence (not to mention the solid in-house movement!) Orient managed to give this watch at a <100 dollar price point is incredible. Highly, highly recommended to anyone who is on the fence about buying one. Chances are, though, if you're in this thread then you've already bought one (or a few!).


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

GR27 said:


> Just received my first Orient, a Blue Mako with the rubber dolphin band. I switched the band out for a navy and white NATO and got to photographing! I've got a few more pictures that came out pretty well, if anyone is interested in seeing more.
> 
> I'm super impressed with the Mako. The level of polish and presence (not to mention the solid in-house movement!) Orient managed to give this watch at a <100 dollar price point is incredible. Highly, highly recommended to anyone who is on the fence about buying one. Chances are, though, if you're in this thread then you've already bought one (or a few!).
> 
> View attachment 6223833


Nice first post! BTW, one does not just say, "I have more pictures if your interested." One just posts all the pictures they took 

The Mako is a good choice. I just received the Orange one last week. The lume is good. But the lume on the Ray's are even better. Seiko Orange Monster good.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

GR27 said:


> Just received my first Orient, a Blue Mako with the rubber dolphin band. I switched the band out for a navy and white NATO and got to photographing! I've got a few more pictures that came out pretty well, if anyone is interested in seeing more.
> 
> I'm super impressed with the Mako. The level of polish and presence (not to mention the solid in-house movement!) Orient managed to give this watch at a <100 dollar price point is incredible. Highly, highly recommended to anyone who is on the fence about buying one. Chances are, though, if you're in this thread then you've already bought one (or a few!).
> 
> View attachment 6223833


Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morten_L (Dec 6, 2015)

First of all - hello everyone. This is my first post on this forum
I ordered a blue Mako yesterday from Schoeneuhren.de, mostly because of the high praise the watch has received throughout this thread (and everywhere else really). The great pictures posted here sealed the deal for me As so many others have pointed out, the price for this watch is almost too good to be true. It looks like a much more expensive watch I was tempted to order it with the sapphire upgrade, but that would almost double the price, so I opted out.
My only concern regarding this watch was the size - does it wear too small? I recently sold my Certina DS Podium, which I found to be a bit too small with its 40mm, and with this watch measuring 41,5mm including a rather big bezel, I was on the fence (my wrist is 7.25 inches). Ultimately I figured that the watch looked so good that it didn't matter though. I also have a few nato's on the way. An all black one, a black/white and a vintage brown leather one. I will post some pictures when I have received all.

Regards


----------



## Morten_L (Dec 6, 2015)

I have to say - that navy/white nato looks fantastic with the watch! I might have to copy that look..


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## fly_us (Dec 4, 2015)

I know it is nothing new, but it is my newest time piece. The Orange Mako with Clockwork Synergy Nato. But most important they are the real steal at $76 for the Mako, and $2.99 for the strap, shipped.

I don't think any thing can beat it at this price tag.









Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Got a Strapcode Super Engineer II for my Blue Mako...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

So, I picked up this beater Orient Blue Mako from a fellow WIS here on WUS a few weeks ago.










He said it had been his daily wear beater watch for the past couple of years, and had quit running when the bezel around the day/date window had come loose.

It needed a lot of TLC and a new crystal, but this is how it's looking now.




























As the Orient Blue Mako was already on my want list, I was pretty happy to be able to add this watch to my collection. On top of that, it was pretty satisfying to be able to bring an old beater watch back from the abyss.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Adrian Pop (Jan 14, 2016)

Finally on my wrist...


----------



## Adrian Pop (Jan 14, 2016)

Finally on my wrist...


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

ar.javid said:


>


Nice band


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Orange


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

and Blue...


----------



## Clockworkblueorange (Jun 12, 2014)

Joining the club...


----------



## croldan89 (Jan 17, 2016)

Started with the mako in blue. Then got an skx. Now waiting on a black ray in the mail.


----------



## croldan89 (Jan 17, 2016)

Orange Nato


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Blue and orange is a good combination.








As is orange and blue.








No matter the brand of watch.



croldan89 said:


> Orange Nato


----------



## hal9e3 (May 31, 2014)

I got one of those yellow makos a while back and never ear it just because it's yellow haha I should sell it. The quality is not certain though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

hal9e3 said:


> I got one of those yellow makos a while back and never ear it just because it's yellow haha I should sell it. The quality is not certain though.


Same for me - not been worn in a long time, but I'm not keen on selling (as I won't find another) - unless I can make a good profit ;-)


----------



## Boltz1976 (Aug 15, 2014)

Had this for about a year and a half. Not sure why I've never posted it in this thread before.
Definitely on of my favourites!









c


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Can't decide between Orient Ray or SKX007/009!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

MercifulFate said:


> Can't decide between Orient Ray or SKX007/009!


They are both great watches. Go with the one that you like the best. For me that was the Orient Black Ray. I picked up an Orient Blue Mako recently as well. I really like both of them, but the blue on the Mako is really mesmerizing. I still don't have a Seiko SKX007 or 009, but they are on my list of wanted watches.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

MercifulFate said:


> Can't decide between Orient Ray or SKX007/009!


The SKX and the Ray are quite similar with their round hour markers. why don't you take a SKX and a Mako? I did and now I'm a happy camper


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I agree.  

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Absolutely love mine!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jack.lch (Aug 24, 2015)

My humble Black Ray hehe.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'll have an Orange Mako to go please.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## gsu_golfer (Mar 31, 2015)

Just got this in within the last week. Strap came in today. Bought it used on /r/watchexchange


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## DeanR (May 4, 2015)

Blue on tan leather from watchwork uk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Relo60 said:


> I'll have an Orange Mako to go please.
> 
> View attachment 7050881
> View attachment 7050897


Nice strap.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

I've just become qualified to post in this thread. Got a black and orange nato on the way.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

My ray on cincy strapworks argyle nato.. Perfect nato for the blue ray

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

My trio (for now at least, unfortunately the yellow has to go). These are great watches, always been happy with them.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Lightly modded Mako II & Ray II


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Orient Blue Mako / Black Ray mashup on a Chelsea NATO from Cincystrapworks.com.





































Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Old photo but wearing it now


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Sent via carrier pigeon from Narnia.


----------



## Resears (Jul 20, 2015)

Was the Mako USA a limited run? Are they making more of the white dial?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Marcelluccas (May 25, 2016)

Hi Guys, 
Here is my ticket for the Mako Official Club membership


----------



## Marcelluccas (May 25, 2016)

2 more photos of it on my wrist


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

I un-offically joined the club about a year ago thanks in part to this thread and everyone's contributions to it! Time to make it official.

Here's my black Mako on a black chromexcel leather NATO from Crown & Buckle.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Orient Mako on a Shark Mesh Bracelet at the pool.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

This is my brand new mako xl cem75003b.

Which is better: WITH or WITHOUT the nato or bracelet. Really bugging me, please help.
Input would be REALLY appreciated.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

L


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

catsteeth said:


> That nato really works with the dial colour. Great looking watch, I'm jealous...





LifeTrekker said:


> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


That nato looks really good with that dial color. Great combo


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

catsteeth said:


> That nato looks really good with that dial color. Great combo


Thanks. It's definitely one of my faves.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

If I could find black bezel and put it on my blue Mako and combine with that nato strap it would be killer combination.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

pekshn89 said:


> If I could find black bezel and put it on my blue Mako and combine with that nato strap it would be killer combination.


The bezel insert can be ordered directly from Orient. It is just the replacement insert for the Orient Black Ray. I got mine for $30.00 shipped.

The strap is a Chelsea NATO from Cincystrapworks.com. IIRC, it was $11.00.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

hidden by leaves said:


> My trio (for now at least, unfortunately the yellow has to go). These are great watches, always been happy with them.


Great selection of dials and straps. Choosing in the morning must be pure joy.


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

hidden by leaves said:


> My trio (for now at least, unfortunately the yellow has to go). These are great watches, always been happy with them.


Why on earth would you get rid of that beautiful watch?

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

paper cup said:


> Why on earth would you get rid of that beautiful watch?
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


It is beautiful, just not for me I think. And I feel like I have too many watches right now. However it still hasn't sold so maybe the universe is telling me to keep it ; )


----------



## grotty (Dec 1, 2011)

Just wanted to share a photo that came out rather nice.








TGIF folks


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

This new-to-me Mako is on a new Le Mans strap from CS.

Love this combo. Can't get enough of it.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sylor (Jun 29, 2016)

Is the yelllow one for sale or have you already sold it?



hidden by leaves said:


> My trio (for now at least, unfortunately the yellow has to go). These are great watches, always been happy with them. E]


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

sylor said:


> Is the yelllow one for sale or have you already sold it?


Sending you a PM...


----------



## makoykoy (Feb 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

gifs upload




free picture upload


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'll come back later and put up a picture of a Black Mako.
I see I can get an orange Mako for approximately 30 bucks less than a Seiko Solar orange.
But the Solar watch is bound to be more accurate. 
Sheesh.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

My Pawn Shop 60 dollar find Orient Black Mako
Mako wrist A by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

On a nice rubber strap I was sent along with a Yobokeis Seiko 5


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

image url upload


----------



## roch68 (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

galliano said:


> image url upload


Love the mako with that strap combo!


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

My Mako with its classier brother Curator


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Which one?









my choice


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

It seems criminal to let it sit in its box and sleep.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Eyes on a Mako Blue with the Pepsi bezel and the bracelet (tho I'll probably switch out, still want the option over the rubber strap). Anyone aware of any good deals?


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

JimWharton said:


> Eyes on a Mako Blue with the Pepsi bezel and the bracelet (tho I'll probably switch out, still want the option over the rubber strap). Anyone aware of any good deals?


Pm sent


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> Pm sent


Did not get.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Tried again


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Giddyap! It is DAY TEN of:

_*Keith Pointlessly Posts his Collection in A*__*lphabetical Order*_!!!

What can I say about the *ORIENT *_Mako _that you haven't heard?










The first time I saw the _Blue Mako_, it actually freaked me out. Years earlier, I had drawn a sketch of what a diver designed by me would
look like. Save for the day-crown at 2 o'clock, the *ORIENT *_Mako _WAS that watch; I mean, it was so very close that I could scarcely
believe it. I wish I could find that sketch, y'all would be like, "Daaaaaaaamn."

So, obviously, the _Mako_ has the looks I wanted, I was not, however prepared for the amazing quality of the thing. You shouldn't be able to 
buy a watch this nice for $107 (its historical low-price up until about eight months ago). I love you, *amazon*.

I have since replaced the quite good bracelet it came on with the terrific *Strapcode *_Super Engineer II_, which is now my favourite 
bracelet of all-time (get one!).










Beautiful (oh, that blue starburst dial!), tough as nails and respected by the watch community at-large, the _Mako_ is one of my favourites, as
it actually lives up to the hype. My original _Blue_ _Mako _has been single digit accurate right out of the box, and I have put this poor watch
through hell since day one.

In short, I dig the original *ORIENT *_Blue Mako_. I dig it hard, baby!

That's all the time we have for today folks! Although I'm sure that DAY TEN exhausted you, I'll _be back tomorrow_ (how menacing)!!!


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

image sharing sites


----------



## marquimsp (Jul 13, 2016)

Hello,

I'm doing a lot of research before buying my first "real watch", and it keeps pointing me back to the Mako. I understand it's the best cost vs benefit around, it's beautiful etc etc but I really have to ask:
If all orient and seiko (let's throw citizen there too) watches were destroyed by aliens, what brand new automatic watch would you have for under $300? I love how the tissot v8 looks (and also the jorg gray 6500) but I really didn't want to buy a quartz.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Manny104 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erasdj1 (Aug 8, 2016)

My first Mako 11. Very happy with the watch.Only gains 5 seconds per day.


----------



## erasdj1 (Aug 8, 2016)

My first Mako 11. Very happy with the watch. Only gains 5 sec per day.


----------



## inter4kt (Jul 31, 2016)

Here is mine, I love it!

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's my orange Mako.


----------



## inter4kt (Jul 31, 2016)

I just put it back on its original metal bracelet and I'm loving it!

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Been wearing this since I got it last week!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

A Pepsi Mako was my first automatic. I sold it, but Orient has sucked me back in. I have a black Ray that should arrive today.









There's something about the bigger numbers on the bezel and the different hour hand appeals to me a little more than the Mako I think. People crap on the date pusher, but I kind of like it. It sets it apart from your typical sub 'homage' I think. Considering what you get for the $$ with the Mako/Ray line, they really can't be beat. My only qualm is that the crystal is REALLY easy to scratch, but I will likely swap that out for sapphire at some point. The Ray is scratching my itch for a new watch while I save my pennies for a new 38mm CW C60 later this year.


----------



## inter4kt (Jul 31, 2016)

Upcoming picture 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ghettoe (Aug 26, 2016)

I got an account just to post mine! I've been probably lurking for a year or two but I'm not a huge watch enthusiast, I just in general like to research certain purchases. Especially because my Invicta was a piece of crap. No high quality photos from me. I do wish I knew how large this band would be. I have damn near bony wrists and this band is huge. It's sliding and rotating down my arm annoyingly. Going to purchase another one.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ghettoe said:


> I got an account just to post mine! I've been probably lurking for a year or two but I'm not a huge watch enthusiast, I just in general like to research certain purchases. Especially because my Invicta was a piece of crap. No high quality photos from me. I do wish I knew how large this band would be. I have damn near bony wrists and this band is huge. It's sliding and rotating down my arm annoyingly. Going to purchase another one.
> 
> View attachment 9166210


Nice looking Pepsi.

You can trim that band. Use a brand new razor blade. Remember measure twice and cut once. You can always make it shorter, you can't make it longer. Then rub the ends against a pair of blue jeans to soften the edge of the cut area. There are threads and posts all over here on how to do it.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Ghettoe said:


> I got an account just to post mine! I've been probably lurking for a year or two but I'm not a huge watch enthusiast, I just in general like to research certain purchases. Especially because my Invicta was a piece of crap. No high quality photos from me. I do wish I knew how large this band would be. I have damn near bony wrists and this band is huge. It's sliding and rotating down my arm annoyingly. Going to purchase another one.
> 
> View attachment 9166210


I recommend purchasing a nato strap. They are inexpensive and extremely comfortable to wear.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

It's been awhile so I'll post mine again.


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> I recommend purchasing a nato strap. They are inexpensive and extremely comfortable to wear.


You mean like this?


----------



## inter4kt (Jul 31, 2016)

pekshn89 said:


> You mean like this?


Way to go, looks sharp!

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes, the Orient Mako does indeed look great on a NATO.










Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I hope your Porsche is a 4S variant for the winter weather. I wouldn't want to put that into a snow bank on the side of the road. 



LifeTrekker said:


> Yes, the Orient Mako does indeed look great on a NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I hope your Porsche is a 4S variant for the winter weather. I wouldn't want to put that into a snow bank on the side of the road.


No, it's not. But then again, he would never think of driving it in the winter. He has never even driven it in the rain. ;-)

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Ghettoe (Aug 26, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> I recommend purchasing a nato strap. They are inexpensive and extremely comfortable to wear.


And my strap arrived, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Ghettoe said:


> And my strap arrived, thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> View attachment 9195426


Looks like it's too small though? (gap at the lug) it should be a 22mm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## inter4kt (Jul 31, 2016)

And there it is !
Orient Blue Ray II
Shot with a Canon 70D, a Canon 50mm 1.8 STM with extension tubes and a 3 point (all softboxes) lighting setup. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9208746


Nice pic! What bracelet is that?


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Purchased a Pepsi Mako this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9208746


New bezel makes a world of difference visually, I love it! Does yours click?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My Orange Orient Mako or as I call it OOM. On Hadley Roma Silicone straps.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

robbery said:


> New bezel makes a world of difference visually, I love it! Does yours click?


Yes, 120-click


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

SDGenius said:


> Yes, 120-click


Niiiice, where do I find one of those?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

robbery said:


> Niiiice, where do I find one of those?


Yobokies


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

SDGenius said:


> Yobokies


Thanks!


----------



## kronological (Dec 30, 2012)

Mako is one of my favorites!


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Lume charge!


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

Peternincompoop1 said:


> Lume charge!


Are we living in the same house, one of us in the "upside down"?










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

Mine says hi!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Mako USA mod checking in


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

SDGenius said:


>


Coin-edge bezel takes these to another level.


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

*Mako mod=)*


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

I just got the Blue Mako from a fellow WUS member. Love it to every bits. But the bezel kinda keeps getting stuck I'm used to my Seiko skx bezel which is very smooth and have a better grip. I'm not sure what to do about it. any suggestions ?


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Love this new strap. This watch is my current golden boy. Nothing else is getting wrist time at the moment. Still a bit bulky for under the cuff. But it looks the bomb.










Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient 'Pepsi' Mako


----------



## Adamko (Nov 21, 2016)

My brand new Mako II
Thanks everybody for the awesome pics, now I'm addicted


----------



## erasdj1 (Aug 8, 2016)

I love the new Diver strap on my Orient Mako 11. I ordered it from Watchband-center in Germany.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi. Just a quick endorsement for a crystal upgrade for the mako/ray. I installed a double dome crystal from crystaltimes with green AR. What an amazing investment. It transformed the watch. Look and feel is seriously premium. I also have it on a hirsch carbon fibre strap. Love it like this.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Fronnzy said:


> Hi. Just a quick endorsement for a crystal upgrade for the mako/ray. I installed a double dome crystal from crystaltimes with green AR. What an amazing investment. It transformed the watch. Look and feel is seriously premium. I also have it on a hirsch carbon fibre strap. Love it like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I think it's icing on Makos cake. I love mine. If I had to pick one mod for my Mako's. It would be the crystal mod.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

^^^^
Dig that! 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flanigan (Nov 26, 2017)

I like this Watch.

I have a dresswatch (Citizen Bm7360-82L) but want a casual watch and I think the Mako is the best looking in the budget price range. Also automatik movement. I intendent to use it with a black NATO strap.


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

Anyone comment on how easy it is to regulate the f6922? Picked up a usa ii, and I'm getting close to 15s/day

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## erasdj1 (Aug 8, 2016)

I got my new Mako II a year ago and decided to open it and regulate it myself. I have regulated other watches before and I was lucky to get it right with my second attempt.
My Mako is now keeping time within + 2 to 3 seconds a day. Best watch I ever had !!


----------



## erasdj1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Another photo of my Mako II ( F6922 - movement )


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

erasdj1 said:


> I got my new Mako II a year ago and decided to open it and regulate it myself. I have regulated other watches before and I was lucky to get it right with my second attempt.
> My Mako is now keeping time within + 2 to 3 seconds a day. Best watch I ever had !!
> View attachment 12693197


Dude. I completely agree. I did a full hand wind and then tracked the results. I'm at 7sec/day and that's right in line with what I want. So no regulating for me.

I also noticed that while handwinding it does have an impact on time keeping. When I hand wind I gain about 5 to 6 seconds within the first few hours. So not sure if I wound the coil too much...

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

Apologize for double post, here are my lame pics









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## erasdj1 (Aug 8, 2016)

The coil cant over wind and you dont have to hand wind as the auto winding is one of the best and fully winds the coil very quick.


MrBacon said:


> Dude. I completely agree. I did a full hand wind and then tracked the results. I'm at 7sec/day and that's right in line with what I want. So no regulating for me.
> 
> I also noticed that while handwinding it does have an impact on time keeping. When I hand wind I gain about 5 to 6 seconds within the first few hours. So not sure if I wound the coil too much...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello all,
Have read the entire thread and still can't decide between black or blue Mako v1 !
Sometimes black is my choice. Classic and some kind vintage! But when I saw your pictures of the blue one... . It seems dressier with its deep blue dial ! 
When talking about blue dial, deep blue is my choice. Don't like light blue dials too much !
Congratulations for your watches and pictures. Hope to be here soon with my Mako !
My best regards!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

Pictures of a black one









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamko (Nov 21, 2016)

Taken yesterday on my way home, such a beauty with the new Nato.


----------



## Gaarci (Dec 13, 2017)

It’s so true - just a fantastic watch! I love how lightweight it is. So comfortable!


----------



## erasdj1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Swimming with my new rubber strap.


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

Can I join with another Orient diver?
Just receive this big diver: Poseidon!


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

I don't know how many of you have the Mako XL but I got an orange one last week. Haven't checked the accuracy but it has the movement which you can't handwind and doesn't hack.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Barrister89 said:


> I don't know how many of you have the Mako XL but I got an orange one last week. Haven't checked the accuracy but it has the movement which you can't handwind and doesn't hack.
> 
> View attachment 12979453


Welcome to the XL club! LOLzzz
I've had my XL for a few years now. I absolutely love mine. I have the luminous dial version. I plan on modifying mine soon. I just recently ordered a domed sapphire crystal and I'm going to paint the hands black and relumed them too.


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

Question -- has anyone slapped an Orient Mako pepsi bezel on an Orient Mako USA II? I'm dieing for the combination. I emailed Orient USA on this and received this response:



> As far as we are aware, they bezel inserts for the Mako and Mako USA series are not interchangeable, as the cases are slightly different. We would be inclined to believe that they might be interchangeable, although we cannot confirm that.


It's almost as if they are saying, "On the record no, they are not interchangeable, however you if you were to try it, it shouldn't be a problem"

Otherr's thoughts? I know of blue ray bezels on black mako usa models -- but not sure about the pepsi bezel one...


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## erasdj1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Pashenri said:


> View attachment 13059799


I love watches like this one that are well used for the purpose they are made for.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

MrBacon said:


> Question -- has anyone slapped an Orient Mako pepsi bezel on an Orient Mako USA II? I'm dieing for the combination. I emailed Orient USA on this and received this response:
> 
> It's almost as if they are saying, "On the record no, they are not interchangeable, however you if you were to try it, it shouldn't be a problem"
> 
> Otherr's thoughts? I know of blue ray bezels on black mako usa models -- but not sure about the pepsi bezel one...


I did this swap a while ago. I absolutely love it. I had two Pepsi bezels lying around from two Orient Mako projects of mine. I looooooooove the Pepsi bezel and I knew it would look killer on my white USA.

THE BEST PART IS......

The Mako bezel sits flush with the thinner USA sapphire crystal. Strangely my Mako Pepsi bezel already had 120 clicks too. 
So WIN WIN WIN!!


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Joined as of Thursday thanks to a great transaction with TEXAG03. Not new, but new to me. Sitting on a Fossil brown leather strap with quick release pins. Pretty nice strap for $8 shipped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G_of_T (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, and here I am, wanting an affordable and reliable blue-dialed watch with tan bands. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## mopedrider (Jun 28, 2018)

Hello, I have some questions to ask.

1. How is the movement on your makos hold up right now?
2. Is it easy to buy Ray bezel insert to swap with the mako? If I were to go to mako route this will be the mod
I'm considering.
3. If obtaining ray bezel insert is a no go, will yobokies bezels are the way to go? How does it feel compare to 
the original bezel? will the lume be different than mako's lume?
4. I am thinking of getting a black mako II and later upgrade the crystal with double dome sapphire. Question is, 
which color of the AR coating will look best on it?
5. Does the case can be easily scratched compare to say SKX007?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dinonino (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi mako club! Does anybody know where I can get a good deal to buy my first Mako ? Thanks I'm advance. 

Enviado desde mi CLT-L04 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Dinonino said:


> Hi mako club! Does anybody know where I can get a good deal to buy my first Mako ? Thanks I'm advance.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CLT-L04 mediante Tapatalk


Search the used market on eBay. Just got one with some scratches and dings for $65. It needs a bezel and crystal, so I'll end up putting 70 into it haha but it will have sapphire for the price of a new one. Also, the amazon prime price is tough to beat at this point for risk/ price/ ease of returns, etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinonino (Jun 11, 2018)

Thank you, I'll check on eBay. Where do you buy the cristal and the spare parts? 

Enviado desde mi CLT-L04 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## erasdj1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Dinonino said:


> Thank you, I'll check on eBay. Where do you buy the cristal and the spare parts?
> 
> Enviado desde mi CLT-L04 mediante Tapatalk


Try www.orientuhren.de .They have sapphire crystals and you can send them a e-mail to inquire about bezel inserts.


----------



## erasdj1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Dinonino said:


> Thank you, I'll check on eBay. Where do you buy the cristal and the spare parts?
> 
> Enviado desde mi CLT-L04 mediante Tapatalk


Try www.orientuhren.de .They have sapphire crystals and you can send them a e-mail to inquire about bezel inserts.


----------



## erasdj1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Dinonino said:


> Hi mako club! Does anybody know where I can get a good deal to buy my first Mako ? Thanks I'm advance.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CLT-L04 mediante Tapatalk


I bought my Mako 2 at a good price at Long Island Watches. Marc at Long Islands service is the best you can get.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Just noticed this thread existed! I am a former Ray II owner and while I loved that watch, I ended up selling it because some things about it just bothered me a bit too much.

However I was recently tempted back into the Orient diver club by orient's "secret sale" around July 4 which offered a coupon that was FINALLY applicable to the Mako USA, since that seems to be the singular exception to Orient's store-wide sales. I just couldnt let tbe opportunity pass, which led me to my recent purchase of my Mako USA II with the white dial.

I posted some quick thoughts in a different thread but figured the mini-review would fit this thread nicely. Here we go:

****************************************

Crystal is recessed (or maybe the bezel is tall) and this is a common complaint but I get why they did it. It protects the crystal which is more prone to shattering than mineral. Doesn't bother me one bit because unless you're looking for it it's barely noticeable.

Bracelet is nice. Not tapered. Clasp is okay, but not a noticeable improvement over the original (which wasn't necessarily bad. Definitely better than the clasp on Seiko's jubilee). Solid endlinks are nicely finished. I swapped it out though for this black/white rubber strap which matches the aesthetic of the watch itself.

Crown is still poor compared to Seiko. Not as flimsy feeling as the original on the Ray/Mako II, but tiny and hard to grasp. When you screw it in you're afraid you're gonna thread it wrong. An annoyance which takes some getting used to but doesn't kill the overall watch for me.

Case finishing is simple but nice. Brushed top polished sides. Nicely engraved caseback.

Lume is great. Way better than the Mako and ray II. Right after a charge it shines 90% as bright as a good Seiko lumibrite, which is to say incredibly impressive. Nothing matches the lumibrite. Certainly better than anything I have on basically all my non-seiko watches including all the swiss and micro brands. Lume diminishes a little faster than Seiko after that, but the residual tiny bit of glow lasts hours and is comparable to Seiko longevity.

Feels great on the wrist not too light or heavy, not too small or large. 7.25-7.5" wrist for reference depending on how bloated I am.

Overall a ridiculous value for the $225 I paid. Would be a great value at $300. Still a decent value at MSRP.

****************************************

Overall I'm loving the watch. It looks like it costs much more than it does. And at the price I got it for (SKX tier pricing) it is a TON of watch for the money!

And now for the obligatory pic:


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

A couple of old Makos with new crystals.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Pashenri said:


> A couple of old Makos with new crystals.
> View attachment 13389991


Info on the crystals. I want to replace mine. Thanks.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Y4BBZY said:


> Info on the crystals. I want to replace mine. Thanks.


Black watch has this mineral crystal.

The Blue Pepsi. Has mineral crystal 31mm by 3mm thick.









- - - Updated - - -



Y4BBZY said:


> Info on the crystals. I want to replace mine. Thanks.


Black watch has this mineral crystal.

The Blue Pepsi. Has mineral crystal 31mm by 3mm thick.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Day Yellow Mako here:


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Duplicate post


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

Anyone know of folks who would perform a Crystal swap in a Ray ii? If I mailed it in with the parts?

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

This guy did mine. He is fair and honest.

https://g.co/kgs/e6w8QA


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

My trusty version 1 Mako. Always liked the lustre of this dial on a grey day.


----------



## igureta (Oct 28, 2012)

Here's my blue mako ii. Sapphire crystal. Aftermarket jubilee. Happy with it.









Enviado desde mi XT1700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Here my brandnew Mako II in the air above Greece!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Mako II with a Belgian beer near the pool!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Recently acquired Mako II


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Very happy with mine


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Dinonino said:


> Hi mako club! Does anybody know where I can get a good deal to buy my first Mako ? Thanks I'm advance.


Worldofwatches.com use code WELCOMEBACK10 for $10 off = $107.98 shipped.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orient FEM75005R9 "Mako XL"


----------



## Petrus001 (Oct 7, 2020)

What is currently the best aftermarket Mako II bezel source? Looking for a gently beveled top with black ceramic insert, with a less diamond-like sparkle to the edge than the OEM, but not quite so vertical as a coin edge.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Mako II winter ready


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Petrus001 (Oct 7, 2020)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Hilarious signature. ? But you may want to switch out that cloth nato strap and give the watch a quick rinse.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Charliejadk (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm in the process of modding a Mako 2. I really like the factory look, but I figured that I would see if I could take it to the next level.


----------



## SaintWoody19 (Aug 2, 2021)

Mako II Pepsi on Uncle Seiko GL831 strap (perfect for FL panhandle humidity)


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## JubileeJim (Sep 8, 2018)

Charliejadk said:


> I'm in the process of modding a Mako 2. I really like the factory look, but I figured that I would see if I could take it to the next level.


What did you end up with? I did bezel and crystal on a couple of mine.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Mako II on some Bonetto Cinturini


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

I agree, great watch for the money!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

EM65003D


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## VeloWatch (Feb 22, 2020)

Ya'll make me want to get better at taking watch pictures! Here are a couple recent pics tho.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## NorCalKid (May 14, 2020)

PXL_20220505_135505138 by Norcalkid, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

BLUE - RED (and strap)


----------



## MrGrinch (Jun 29, 2014)

Posted to this thread eight years ago wearing my shiny new Mako. Been my everyday for most of the time since. A little worse for the wear, not quite as accurate anymore, gets less wrist time but still a staple for me on weekends.


----------

